# Official 2006 (Inter)National Meet - April 22nd & 23rd



## immtbiker

**3/04/2006 EDIT** - *Cutoff for sign-up will be March 22nd, and those who wish to attend after the cutoff will be weight listed and if someone who is already signed up cancels, we will swap places with those who were weight listed in the order they PM'd Jahn. Please let us know if you are signed up and can't make it so others may attend.

 For security and safety purposes, you must be on the list to get in the meet*.

**3/19/2006 EDIT** - For those of you that still need a room, I have a block of 10 rooms reserved at a motel literally 3 blocks away, but you have to notify me through PM with your info and I have to reserve them at the same time. Normal price is $128 double occupancy (2 beds) which includes free parking and continental breakfast. Group rate is $115. If you want to book by yourself and skip the $13 savings, call 800 44-Anchor. The address is 215-34 Northern Blvd, Bayside NY 11361. 

*I have until next weekend to get group rate*.

 Their website is: http://www.theanchorinn.com/


 Attend the first *National Meet*. It is going to be on Saturday, April 22nd, and Sunday, April 23rd 2006. Everyone member of Head-Fi is invited, but you must sign up in advance, and be on the attendee list to enter. This gives all members that have been communicating with each other from all over the world, the chance to come and join together in one large meet. Due to space constraints and insurance liabilities, we must limit the attendee age to people ages 13 and older.

 We have booked the Ramada Inn/Adria Hotel Conference Center in Bayside, New York.

*Contact info: 1-800-27-Adria or 718-631 5900*

 We booked 3 Salon rooms...a total of 3300 square feet for Saturday April 22nd. and another adjoining room which is smaller (approx. 400 sq. ft.) All 4 rooms will be for Head-Fi members and their guests, and will also be for manufacturers and vendors, who are willing to buy a table, and donate for the good of Head-Fi and selling their wares at discounted prices. The time will be from 11-7, which gives people plenty of time to come and go as they please.

 We are trying to have Contributors donate enough products and purchase enough tables (which is already being worked on by myself and the advisory committee) to enable us to offer a free banquet dinner at the end of Saturday night's event.

 During the *banquet*, there will be a _moderated panel discusion with a question and answer session, with members of the design teams of several major headphone makers._

 At the door during check-in, the committee will be taking donations to help offset the costs of the meet. Many of the members of the trade are offering some of their their items as door prizes (see Jahn's post #3). If you donate $20 you will get one ticket and will be eligible to win one of the expensive and coveted donated prizes. You do not need to make a donation, but then you will not be eligible to win one of the prizes.

 Each ticket after the first $20 ticket purchased, will be $10. You can win multiple prizes if you are a lucky person. At 4 p.m. each of the sponsors who are offering their products towards the door prizes, will pick a ticket, out of the hat, and will present the gift to the lucky winner (except for specialty prizes that need custom work). All money collected will go to the cost of the meet, with any remainder going to Head-Fi.
 The Grado Raffle will be a separate entity, that will have all the tickets sold before the meet. For that one you need not be present to win.

 The second day, Sunday, we have one 1100 sq. foot room reserved for Head-Fier's who wish to attend a second day, or couldn't make it the first day. This is going to be members-only day, no contributing vendors or manufacturers selling their products. Just a regular meet.

 There will be an adequate number of tables and chairs, and good power (they do weddings and parties) but we will need power strips and extension cords.

 As with our previous meets, *member donations will be appreciated*, but are not mandatory. All money collected will go to the costs of the meet, with the remainder going to Head-Fi.

 We have reserved a block of 50 rooms in the hotel, where the meet is being held, and people will have up to 30 days before the meet to book a room.
 The normal price is $145.00 for a room, but Head-Fier's will get a group rate of $115.00 and that will have 2 double beds that can be shared by two people.

 The hotel is a 22 minute train ride (Long Island RR) from Manhattan's Penn Station, which is accessible from Port Authority, Amtrak, and NJ Transit. The hotel is about 15 blocks from the Long Island RR Bayside station, and has a large car service, that will charge about $3. It is also 1 block from 2 major highways, and parking is free, but might need to go back into the neighborhood, once their 2 lots fill up.

 We extend the warmest wish for all members that are able, to attend.












 ------------------------------------------------------------------
 Agenda:

 The event is running until 10:00 p.m.

Event Schedule
 Saturday April 22nd, 2006
 8:00 am to 9:00 am Room preparation by event staff.
 9:00 am to 10:00 am Set-up by exhibitors.
 10:00 am to 11:00 am Set-up by Head-Fi members with table reservations.
 11:00 am to 5:00 pm Event opens to members at large.
 4:00 pm Raffle Drawing
 6:00 pm to 7:00 pm All exhibit spaces and member tables cleared for banquet.
 7:00 pm to 7:30 pm Banquet staff prepares room for dinner.
 7:30 pm …. Dinner
 7:45 pm to 8:15 pm Welcome address, raffle awards, and ridiculous announcements.
 8:30 pm to 9:30 pm Moderated panel discussion and question and answer session by headphone designers.
 10:00 pm Event concludes, all must exit the room.
 10:00 pm to 11:00 pm Event and venue staff clear room. Room must be empty.

 ---------------------------------------------------------------

 [size=small]*BANQUET MENU*[/size]

*Here we go (as promised):
 The mushrooms were included for our Muslim and Jewish friends who can't eat pork.
 The Ziti w/Broccoli, Stuffed Shells, Potatoes and Salad were added for our vegetarian friends.*


 - Appetizers
Caesar Salad
 Italian Bread 
 Garlic Knots


 -Entrees and sides
Chicken Marsala
 Meatballs w/ Mushrooms
 Ziti w/ Broccoli 
 Stuffed Shells
 Roasted Potatos


 -Dessert and fluids
Assorted Sodas
 Coffee/Tea/Sanka 
 Assorted Cookies

 If you want bottled *water*, you are welcome to bring it in.

 We will have Wi-Fi internet access (all guests with rooms get assigned a code and we have 60 rooms occupied) and can share the codes if need be.

 Hopefully, this will make as many people happy as possible.


----------



## Jahn

Attendee List - List your Head-fi name, your Real Name (if you want) and the names of any guests coming (or their fake names, heck just anything to keep track of them).
*[size=large]NOTE- PM ME THE HEAD-FI MEMBER RIGS YOU ARE BRINGING TO SHOW OFF FOR DAY ONE AND TWO! CLICK HERE TO SEE THE GEAR LIST AND TABLE ASSIGNMENTS SO FAR![/size]*
 This is what I'll do - I'm going to gather all the attendees from the other thread and put their names in this post. WAY down the line I'll stick em all in a spreadsheet, along with what equipment they will be bringing (if any). If you definitely can't make it, let me know and I'll take you off this list. If folks post here and get lost and I can't keep up with attendance requests, i guess I'll start a new thread just to gather people up. But knowing me I'll be refreshing this thread 1000 times a week just to snag another attendee, so let's see how things go. Ok, we're off to the races! (NOTE - if there are manufacturers names in here, what the heck, no harm done!)

 --------
 [size=x-large]*CONFIRMED:*[/size]

 agile_one
 Alex_M
 AndyKatz
 applegd
 applegd's Guest ("Jie") 
 Arnoldhasmail
 Asr
 bahringe
 bong
 bozebuttons
 BRBJackson
 BrianS
 BrianS's Guest ("Doug") 
 Brownie Lady
 canman
 canman's Guest ("Amy")
 Carlton - Head of Security (US Navy - Retired)
 cheechoz
 CD44hi 
 chefguru
 classfolkphile 
 classfolkphile's Guest ("Peter") 
 classfolkphile's Guest ("Paul") 
 classfolkphile's Guest ("Tree") 
 dannyandelyse
 dannyandelyse's Guest ("Dr.Shaffer")
 Dave1
 DavidNY
 decur
 dougmwpsu 
 dw6928
 Edwood
 Elleira2332
 Erikzen
 ESavinon 
 Esavinon's Guest ("Angelita")
 espra 
 Euripides 
 Euripides's Guest ("Rob") 
 fishlips
 foo_me
 GarlicKnots
 GarlicKnots's Guest ("Preetam")
 geom_tol
 Giovanni
 GoRedwings19
 grasshopper 
 grbwitt
 Halsegaf
 Hirsch
 Immtbiker
 Immtbiker's Guest ("Trudy")
 insomniac
 Jahn
 Jar
 Jcn3
 Jcx
 jjcha
 Joelongwood
 John Grado
 jp11801
 Jpelg
 Jude
 Jude's (+1) guest
 JzzMaTzz
 JzzMaTzz guest ("Simone") 
 Kazo123
 Kazo123's (+1) guest
 Kdaq
 Kyrie
 Lan
 lionel marechal
 Machead
 Markmaxx
 Mbriant
 Mbriant's Guest ("Alan")
 MC Jeff D
 MC Jeff D's Guest ("Toni")
 MD1032
 MD1032's Guest ("John")
 Mercuttio
 Michael Crespo
 mikeg
 mikeg's Guest ("Holly")
 minimus
 moj0
 monkeygod
 mrdon
 Mr Iriver
 MrSlacker
 mst75
 n_maher
 Nabwong
 Naris 
 NeilPeart
 Nspindel
 oski
 peterpan188
 Philodox
 Porksoda
 PsychoZX
 PsychoZX's Guest ("Bill")
 purgatos
 radfaraf 
 radfaraf's Guest ("Emily") 
 Raisin
 rich1122
 Romanee
 rsabo
 rsabo's Guest (Sean)
 rudyhf
 Ruppin 
 scrypt 
 sdali 
 Shatz
 sheya
 siburning
 sjt78
 Snake
 sonance
 Sovkiller
 Sovkiller's Guest ("Omar")
 Stevieo
 Stevesurf
 Taylor
 The Dan of Steel
 The Dan of Steel's (+1) guest 
 The_Monkey
 thrice
 tjkurita
 Tmij
 Todd the Vinyl Junkie
 TR909 
 TR909's Guest ("Bill") 
 Trogdor
 Tyrion
 vesuvius333
 vesuvius333's Guest ("Amanda")
 Vic
 Voltron
 vpivinylspinner
 w1ned
 w1ned's Guest (+1)
 Wmcmanus
 Yikes
 Ypoknons
 Zatara



 [size=x-large]*UNCONFIRMED:*[/size]

TOO LATE! Check here to see what you can do about it!




_*[size=medium]Click Here for the Full Sunday Attendance and Equipment List! 60 folks only so PM me![/size]*_


----------



## Jahn

Contributors, Raffles, Donations, Vendors and Manufacturers

 Once Contributors, Vendors and Manufacturers commit to this meet, I'm going to add them to this post, followed by anything special they are bringing/doing at the meet. If they post their participation details elsewhere, I'm going to just link them into this thread. As a test run I'll summarize and hyperlink the post Immtbiker is going to post in Post 5 of this thread - our first Contributor! If this list gets too large (it probably will) I'll put all this into a spreadsheet as well nearing the date (as in, next year lol).

 ---------
*#1* - *Grado Labs* - John Grado is donating *$1000* to the Head-Fi Meet, raffling off a Joe Grado Package, and offering Grado Streetstyles as door prizes, click on the link for raffle details! Thanks John!

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=139155


 Click on link for for donation and door prize:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...23&postcount=5

 --------

*#2 - Headroom* is on board with a Vendor Table. Thanks Tyll, free Hawaiian shirts for everyone, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donated Prize: Tyll is actually donating a *MicroDAC and 2 Bitheads*!

 -------

*#3* - *Singlepower Audio* has committed to a Vendor Table. Thanks Mikhail, looking forward to seeing what you bring!

Donated Prize: SinglePower will be offering a *Slam* to some lucky door prize winner.

 -------

*#4 - Ultimate Ears* will be there with a Vendor Table, and will have demonstration gear and some special offers too! Thanks Mike!

Donated Prize: *UE-10*!

 -------

*#5 - Slappa* signed up for a Vendor Table. They'll be bringing a host of Slappa gear, thanks Dominick!

Donated Prize: A lil somethin' somethin' to be updated!

 To see Slappa's door prizes and other giveaways, please refer to:

[size=x-small]*POST #117*[/size]

 -------

*#6 - Ray Samuels Audio* is bringing the goods to a Vendor Table. RSA will be there with the full product line. Thanks Ray! 

Donated Prize: Possibly a *Hornet* to give to a lucky someone!

 ------

*#7 - Moon Audio* will have a nice collection of headphone-related accessories for all to purvey, thanks for ponying up for a Vendor Table, Drew!

Donated Prize: Drew's offering will be a 10' *Blue Dragon* made to the winner's specifications (mini or 1/4" or balanced). Winners choice.


 -----


*#8* - Just got off the phone with Matt, Lauren and Gretchen from *Shure* and they have bought a table. 

Shure will be offering (4) E4c's and one certificate for a free E500 (since the E500 aren't officially shipping until after the show)!
 Thank you Shure!


 ------


*#9* - Todd, as in our very own *Todd the Vinyl Junkie,* will be there and he is offering a Goldring GR-1 turntable that was his demo and has only 5-10 hours of use. It is like new and will be donated for the raffle to benefit the Head-Fi meet.


 ------


*#10* - Rudi, of *RudiStor Sound Systems* fame, is flying all the way from Italy to man a table, with many current production amps and possibly a worldwide premiere of something he has in the works. 

Rudi is donating an *RP5.1* for the door!


 -------

*#11* - You want to talk about giving back to the community folks? Check this out! *AAA-Audio *is graciously giving both an A8T CDP and a Master Headphone amp away for the door prizes! Check out the link for details!

http://www.aaa-audio.com/index-products-original.htm

 -------

*#12* - *Westone* is in! They are sponsoring a table for the meet, so make sure to drop by and say hello to Doug Leavy from Westone, who will have a UM1, UM2 & ES2 for the raffle!

 --------

*#13* - *Audio Technica* will be at a Vendor Table, or more specifically, two lucky Head-fiers will, and both will get An ATH-A500 for their troubles! Click here for details!

 ---------

*#14* - *Beyerdynamic* is sponsoring a vendor table, where Rick Belt will be showing the latest and greatest from Beyerdynamic's lineup! He can also answer questions about the DT990 Edition 2005 that Beyerdynamic has donated to make some lucky Head-fier happily teutonic!

 ----------

*#15* - Who said history doesn't repeat itself? Like #11, our own Alex (*ayt999*) can't make it to the meet but is offering five of his cables anyhow! Three Cyprium One mini cables, and two Ag-8 mini cables as prizes for the raffle!


----------



## Jahn

This will be used for carpooling, planning - any threads related to this one. I won't link "This is cool" or "Meet, Schmeet" threads - only informative ones that these first four posts don't cover. Example - "Hey, who's coming from Philly? Let's coordinate a carpool caravan!"

 -------

 [size=xx-large]*CLICK HERE TO SEE THE REAL TIME STREAMING VIDCAST OF THE MEET ON SATURDAY!*
 [/size]

*Want to win the BEYERDYNAMIC contest? Post your essay here! * *(And get the New 2006 Model DT880s!)*

*Want to win the AUDIO TECHNICA contest? Post your essay here! * *(Please check for added incentives!)*

*Have a Question for the Stereophile-Moderated Q&A Panel at the National Meet? Post it here!*

*Tyrion is selling Nordost Dreamcaster Speaker Cables, with the Proceeds to be donated to the National Meet!*

*OTTOWA Road-Trip to the NYC National Meet Thread Here! 

DETROIT Road-Trip to the NYC National Meet Thread Here!

The Colorado Coordination to the NYC National Meet Thread Here!

The National Meet Evening Entertainment Thread - Arrange to see Bela Fleck and the Flecktones here!*
*
Qualia Minimeet at the Sony Store on the 21st, anyone?*

*Time to Come On Down From Southern Ontario! Chat about it here!*

*Carpool from Manhattan to the Meet! Especially if you can transit to Manhattan but not all the way to the Meet! THE THREAD APPLIES TO FOLKS COMING INTO NYC VIA TRAIN BUS PLANE ETC TOO! Coordinate your arrivals/departures!*


----------



## immtbiker

In our efforts to gather corporate sponsorship for our National Meet the committee is reaching out to the manufacturers that make our existence possible and that we support.

 Our first call was to John Grado. In the past John has been kind enough to let us New Yawkah’s use his manufacturing lab as a place to hold gatherings. We were hoping for a small contribution towards the cause, but he went well above that. 

 We are happy to say that Grado Labs is willing to get the ball rolling by donating *[size=medium]$1000.00[/size] * towards the National Head-Fi Meet. 

 Also, John is offering us a "package" of Joseph Grado Signature Products which includes *a pair of HP-2 headphones, an HPA-2 headphone amp with power supply and a pair of 2 meter Joe Grado interconnect cables*  that will be *raffled* off. The tickets will be $10 each with a limit of 1000 tickets that will be available before and at the meet. Due to John’s generosity, the committee has decided to contribute half the proceeds from this raffle to the Eden II Program, www.eden2.org, a school for autistic children, of which the Grado family has long held close to their hearts. John will be pulling the winning raffle ticket at the meet, but you need *not* be present to win.

 Here is the link:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=139155

 And, if that is not enough, if they are ready in time, John will be offering *12 pairs of Grado Labs new Street Style headphones * as door prizes for people who *do* come to the meet. Winning tickets will be pulled sometime towards the end of Saturday, and you *do* need to be present for this one, otherwise they go to the next lucky person.

 The committee would like to thank John for these generous offerings. Let’s hope we can gather more contributions like these for the continued success and growth of Head-Fi and the meets we have.


----------



## bozebuttons

You Know I am in.


----------



## xilron

Well, I would like to be added to the attendee list. I will definately be there. I will also be coming with my brother, and my father. So that is 3 people.


----------



## Oski

Great job immtbiker, et. al. It's going to be quite an event, look forward to going.


----------



## MrSlacker

Please put me on the list. I will talk to my friend and he might come as well.


----------



## erikzen

I'm in, _and you know that!_

 I'll be buying 10 raffle tickets, as well.


----------



## immtbiker

I will start a separate thread for the Grado raffle and that link will be in Jahn's related threads thread, along with the hyperlink, but I have Tom and Erik down for 10 tickets each.


----------



## mjg

i'll probablly come.


----------



## stevieo

pencil me in.


----------



## Trogdor

I'm in with most likely one friend (but he will likely have to make a game time decision since his work causes him to travel a lot). 

 Jahn: PM if you need more personal info like name or home address.






 Trogdor


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trogdor* 
_I'm in with most likely one friend (but he will likely have to make a game time decision since his work causes him to travel a lot). 

 Jahn: PM if you need more personal info like name or home address.






 Trogdor_

 

No probs I just put a +1, and if he wants to just start a head-fi account i we can just use his username if he wants to be anonymous - that way he gets a nametag too!


----------



## philodox

I'm there, and my Wife will probably come. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 [Can I request that my name be red? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## gloco

I'm there dude. 

 I can't wait to see a spreadsheet of attendee's and their schtuff. Tom's (Boze) equipment alone can keep 20 people entertained.


----------



## raisin

Well even though Jahn seems to have already listed "Yea's" from the original thread, I will officially second my intentions of attending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 mike


----------



## markl

This is so exciting, thanks to all the Members who have worked so hard to put this together. This is really the start of something BIG in the headphone world. I hope very much to attend.

 If it hasn't already been considered, I think we need to invite as many in the press as we can get. We need to get Stereophile to cover the event, maybe Soundstage, and Enjoy The Music, and the rest of their ilk as well. I think this is a golden opportunity to illuminate the obvious for the general audiophile community, which is that headphones have *arrived*. I think some of the systems on display will blow the minds of many stereo folks.

 Cheers.


----------



## mbriant

I'm in. I'll likely be driving from Toronto and could take up to 3 (gas sharing) passengers in my mini-van. Will probably drive to NY Friday during the day, stay over Friday and Saturday nights, and drive back on Sunday.

 How do I reserve a room?

 EDIT: Looks like I'll be flying and not driving.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markl* 
_If it hasn't already been considered, I think we need to invite as many in the press as we can get. We need to get Stereophile to cover the event, maybe Soundstage, and Enjoy The Music, and the rest of their ilk as well. I think this is a golden opportunity to illuminate the obvious for the general audiophile community, which is that headphones have *arrived*. I think some of the systems on display will blow the minds of many stereo folks.
 Cheers._

 

One step ahead of you markl, I can't give details until they are written in stone, but I think everyone will be more than pleasantly surprised with the coverage that we are going to get.

 Great suggestion.


----------



## taylor

I'll be there.


----------



## applegd

I will be there with my wife and kid, total 3 people.


----------



## dannyandelyse

Please count me in and my friend Dr. Schaffer. Thank you for putting it all together.
 Dan


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Never been to NYC, so this would be a great time to come. I'll try and come, it should be a blast. If I end up driving...well who knows what or whom I might find to bring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Certainly something to keep in mind as the months tick away.


----------



## 1911

count 1911 in. 1911 cant wait...
 should be just me unless my wife has a change of heart..but i doubt it...


----------



## fishlips

Count me in as well. Looking forward to attending. Thank Aaron for not giving up on this. I know in the beginning it seemed like it was off to a slow start but it looks like the ball is rolling now.PS my first post after lurking for more than a year.


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fishlips* 
_PS my first post after lurking for more than a year._

 

Welcome to Head-Fi, fishlips. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## jude

I'll be coming to the Meet alone.


----------



## SiBurning

Almost wish it'd be elsewhere so I'd have the added fun of travelling. Wasted many Friday nights on Bell Blvd in Bayside.

 Since I'm kind of local, maybe I can lend a hand if need be, although without a car, I don't know what good I'd be.


----------



## immtbiker

Spoke to AKG today. They might be interested in doing something with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anything thats finalized with any manufacturer, vendor or donator, will be in Jahn's manufacturer/vendor post on the first page, so check back there from time to time.


----------



## philodox

OMG... If AKG is there I will freak out! Not to mention I'll buy a pair of K701's.


----------



## jp11801

I'll be there, thanks for putting this together!!


----------



## Voltron

It's a long way to go, but I am going to try to make it. I don't know if that qualifies me for listing in Jahn's post or not.

 Shouldn't there be an announcement on the home page/header like the HF-1 or other announcements, so that everybody hears about this soon? Also, this thread could be sticky-fied by a friendly moderator given that it is THE Official Head-Fi meet. Just suggestions, but the more notice people get the more likely that they can plan accordingly.


----------



## PsychoZX

I will be there if I can arrange transportation with someone to and from the nearest airport.


----------



## machead

Please add my name to the attendance list. The last NY meet (my first) was a blast but this is taking it to a whole other level! Many thanks to all the imaginative, dedicated and generous folks who are making it possible.


----------



## cary

Please count me in + 1. Many thanks for putting this together. I'm not sure I can even bear to imagine what the equipment spreadsheet will look like.


----------



## Canman

Wouldn't miss this one. I'll be there.


----------



## insomniac

I will be there as well - my first meet.


----------



## rsaavedra

Please add me to the list, from here till then can't be totally certain I'll be able to make it, but so far it is likely.


----------



## catscratch

I'm definitely in. NY isn't too far away, and even if it was, I wouldn't miss the national meet!


----------



## flecom

i would love to go, im going to try my hardest but living in miami its quite a drive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe i just cant read right but will we be able to bring our setups for the meet or is this kind of a vendor trade show kinda deal?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* 
_ maybe i just cant read right but will we be able to bring our setups for the meet or is this kind of a vendor trade show kinda deal?_

 

This is a regular Head-Fi meet on a larger scale. There will be room for approx. 250 people and approx. 100 full blown set-ups plus portables. The vendors and manufacturers will be around the circumference of the room, and the Head-Fi tables will be grouped together in the center. 2 separate entities.
 I will post a detailed floor plan soon, and it will show the layout. We will have approx 30 member tables.

 This is *not* a trade show.


----------



## BRBJackson

Barring unforeseen circumstances, I'm in.


----------



## DavidNY

Please sign me up.


----------



## Ypoknons

Now that I live in New York instead of Hong Kong, I look forward reaping the benefits. 

 Please count me in.

 Ypoknons
 Kevin Ng


----------



## Jahn

all updated to this point!


----------



## Icy006

In, self only.


----------



## immtbiker

This is a copy of the table layout of the meet. The outer perimeter tables are for Vendors, Sponsors, and Manufacturers, and the inside tables are for members.

 I will also add this to the first post on page one.


----------



## Jahn

Cool, that's a serious spread! This thing is going to be gigantor!

 BTW folks I updated the Vendor post on the first page - Singlepower and Headroom are on board, and Mikhail is donating a SLAM to a lucky head-fier, whoohoo!


----------



## Edwood

I might be going. Depends on my schedule, of course.

 Maybe if the wife is interested in going to NYC. She used to live there for a bit, so she's more jazzed about it than me.

 -Ed


----------



## MD1032

I'll definitely not miss this one! Count me in, and hopefully I will bring my dad or a musical friend.


----------



## Jahn

Ultimate Ears Vendor Table Update, first page post!


----------



## brian183

For now, I will say I'm going plus 2 or 3 of my friends. Has anyone reserved rooms in the hotel yet?


----------



## immtbiker

Attending members...if you can, please limit the number of guests that you bring, or else there will not be enough room for Head-Fier's. People will be waiting on line to get in, and that would be sucky.
 The room legally holds 250 people, with another 50 people in the adjoining room.


----------



## Jahn

Slappa just signed up for a Vendor Table! I might bring my slappa gear to get signed, hehe!


----------



## Dominick

you could surely count on the fact that we will make it very worth while for everyone who supports this event and will be "loading up the van" to bring to you whatever we have that is new and exciting when this rolls around.

 It's going to be fun to meet you all!!

 SLAPPA Dom


----------



## Jahn

*#6 - Ray Samuels Audio* is bringing the goods to a Vendor Table. RSA will be there with the full product line, and possibly a *Hornet* to give to a lucky someone. Thanks Ray!


----------



## iomusic

wow,great!!! pls add my name to the list. it must will be a great meet!


----------



## mcramen

that area, northern blvd, queens, was used to be my neighborhood,
 before I moved to brooklyn.

 Since, I know where it is and how to get there.
 I'm in,
 plz count me in.
 this is going to be really good opportunity to get along with head-fiers!!


----------



## The Monkey

This is great!

 Count me in!


----------



## JzzMaTzz

Please add me to the list plus friend, thanks.


----------



## joelongwood

Jahn, please add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## blueice

Add me to the list too. 
 Anyone from montreal wanna share a car?


----------



## kwitel

Im in! (plus 2 peeps)
 Do we get a confirm notice or something??


----------



## NeilPeart

I'm tentatively in for now (just me). What arrangements are offered for overnight bunking (I'd rather not mess with hotels and I'd be willing to offer services/funds in exchange, and don't forget my charming presence).


----------



## SiBurning

I think we should make Tyll's wrap up from his tour required reading. Maybe even have an entrance exam: you no read, you no enter.

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=148


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Guys have the Stereophile folks been officially invited already? I think it would be really nice to invite them, they should't miss this event._

 

I do believe immtbiker is indeed in contact with all interested parties, but only firm committments go up on the first page!


----------



## immtbiker

There's a good chance that the press will be there, including Stereophile, with an article being written about the event.
 As soon as I know each thing for sure, I will post it. I for one, would be very excited to have Stereophile do an article on a Head-Fi Meet (with pictures included). 

 That would be cool.


----------



## nspindel

Please add me to the list of attendees. That's the end weekend of my son's school vacation, and there's a chance we might go away that week, in which case I will cancel with plenty of notice. But assuming I'm not away, I'm there!!!!


----------



## stevesurf

Please add me to the list as well. I'll be happy to photgraph the event and have a bunch of CDs for people to take home with the images / product data.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Or the many giveaways (see post #3 on the first page)._

 

Which, by the way, has just been updated to include a Headroom MicroDAC for some lucky winner!


----------



## jar

Put me down as coming. Are the additional door prizes part of the grado raffle, or is it separate?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jar* 
_Put me down as coming. Are the additional door prizes part of the grado raffle, or is it separate?_

 

separate!


----------



## eastside504

Hi, can you put me down as tentative. It all depends on my work schedule at for that month. Thanks


----------



## Jahn

Drew from Moon Audio has been added to the first page post! Check it out to see the Donated Prize!


----------



## amerikajinda

I will be attending with a girl. (me + 1)


----------



## Gopher

I'll definitely try to make this one! Is there a tentative list I can be placed on?


----------



## bong

i'd love to attend this one too.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gopher* 
_I'll definitely try to make this one! Is there a tentative list I can be placed on?_

 

Jahn will put you on the list. You can always be removed later.


----------



## MrSlacker

I just had an idea... Is there internet available in that hotel? May be we could set up a live webcam during the meet so other HeadFiers can have some fun too. May be even more then one webcam?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_I just had an idea... Is there internet available in that hotel? May be we could set up a live webcam during the meet so other HeadFiers can have some fun too. May be even more then one webcam?_

 

Been there...doing that. Mr. Slacker, you need to have faith in myself and the advisory committee. Just come, and enjoy the show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If someone wishes to start a splinter thread, PM Jahn, and he will add the link in the 4th post. If we clutter up this thread with chatter, it will be too much for new people to sift through, and they will be asking redundant questions, which have already been posted.


----------



## jjcha

I'll be attending this. No guests planned at this time.

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## immtbiker

We are trying to have Contributors donate enough products and purchase enough tables (which is already being worked on by myself and the advisory committee) to enable us to offer a free banquet dinner at the end of Saturday night's event.

 During the *banquet*, there will be a _moderated panel discusion with a question and answer session, with members of the design teams of several major headphone makers._

 At the door at check-in, the committee will be taking donations to help offset the costs of the meet. Many of the members of the trade are offering some of their their items as door prizes (see Jahn's post #3). If you donate $20 you will get one ticket and will be eligible to win one of the expensive and coveted donated prizes. You do not need to make a donation, but then you will not be eligible to win one of the prizes.

 Each ticket after the first $20 ticket purchased, will be $10. You can win multiple prizes if you are a lucky person. At 4 p.m. each of the sponsors who are offering their products towards the door prizes, will pick a ticket, out of the hat, and will present the gift to the lucky winner (except for specialty prizes that need custom work). All money collected will go to the cost of the meet, with any remainder going to Head-Fi.
 The Grado Raffle will be a separate entity, that will have all the tickets sold before the meet. For that one you need not be present to win.


----------



## GarlicKnots

Add me + 1

 Unfortunately I can't make the November NYC meet since I'm studying abroad, but this spring meet sounds like a great a way to see some of this products.


----------



## Jahn

A few more folks, and we'll be able to have one member visiting each table, assuming we'll have just as many folks setting up tables! That's going to be one nice meet, where you won't have to wait turns to listen to primo gear!


----------



## analog'd

.


----------



## Dominick

Head-fiers, we'll have our full range of current and new gear at the show available for sale and here is what we are going to do to make it interesting:

 1) everything will carry the same prices as per our current sale at the site (15% off + your 10% head-fi discount)

 2) if you make a purchase at the SLAPPA.com site between Nov 1 2005 and the day before the show we'll give you a $5 coupon FOR EACH CASE YOU BUY (up to $50 in coupons). You could use the $5 coupon against each SLAPPA product you buy at the show BUT cannot add them up--(IE cannot use $15.00 worth of coupons to get a free 40 CD, but if you bought 3 40 CD's you get the 15% + 10% discounts then use the 3 $5.00 coupons and get 3 pcs of 40 CD for $19.40)

 3) if you come to the booth at the show with a printed receipt from a purchase at SLAPPA.com (dated between Nov 2005 and the day before the show) we'll give you a free 40 HardBody CD (the name on the receipt has to match your ID)

 4) The day of the show we're going to give away 4 sets of cases (1 set of the Camel, 1 set of the Black Wave, 1 set of the Graphite and 1 set of the Blue which includes the 40 , 80, 160 and 240 CD). All you have to do is visit us at the booth and fill out a registration card and you are in the contest

 5) we're going to give to Jude and the boys an assortment of 20 cases (ShockShell cases, new NBA cases, PSP cases)to give away as they see fit

 6) The mother load- we're going to give to one person $500 worth of cases for free (their choice of cases). The winner will be the person who gives us the best SLAPPA testimonial (which means you have to be an actual SLAPPA customer). Be creative, be original, bring pictures of you and your SLAPPA and give us a killer written testimonial and you are entered 

 We're looking forward to seeing you all at the show

 SLAPPA Dom


----------



## immtbiker

Dominick....This is overly generous of you. Your presence in this community has proven advantageous to the members, myself being one of them.

 We will be looking forward to seeing you at the meet and many people will be going home with a new Slappa product in their arms.


----------



## Jahn

Whoa, I think that qualifies as a lil "somethin somethin" hehe! Updated the sponsor post to link to Dom's Post! Thanks again!


----------



## tjkurita

What is the gear policy? I should have a pretty special amp by the time this meet rolls around. Blackie Pagano of Tubesville/Outlaw Audio is finishing a custom amp for me. Should be finished by the end of this year. 4 months of burn in and the amp should be breathing fire by the time the meet rolls around.

 The thing is: it is a dual chassis amp (signal path and power supply) so it takes up more space than a standard HP amp. I have two sources I can bring (Linn Genki and AH! NT 4000 super). It also has speaker capabilities. Will there be a speaker situation at all? 

 TJK.


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* 
_What is the gear policy? I should have a pretty special amp by the time this meet rolls around. Blackie Pagano of Tubesville/Outlaw Audio is finishing a custom amp for me. Should be finished by the end of this year. 4 months of burn in and the amp should be breathing fire by the time the meet rolls around.

 The thing is: it is a dual chassis amp (signal path and power supply) so it takes up more space than a standard HP amp. I have two sources I can bring (Linn Genki and AH! NT 4000 super). It also has speaker capabilities. Will there be a speaker situation at all? 

 TJK._

 

That would be great to hear your new amp,But there will be no speaker setups allowed at this meet,only headphones.


----------



## Asr

Count me in!


----------



## tjkurita

Please count me among the attendees.

 Here is gear that I have and can bring. I don't necessarily want to bring all of it, but I can bring what people want:

 Amps:

 Tubesville Custom: 300B Single Ended Class A Dual Mono amp with speaker outs (K-1000 anyone?) and HP out. 3 inputs. This is a dual chassis amp and will be a bear to bring on its own...

 Stock Cary 300 SEI

 Sources:

 Linn Genki HDCD player.

 Ah! Njoe Tjoeb Redbook player with upsampler.

 Power:

 PS Audio Ultimate outlet

 Chang Lightspeed HT 1000 MkII

 Various ICs and power cords...

 Cans:

 Senn. HD 600
 Grado SR 60


----------



## strohmie

This I've gotta get to. Count me in.

 Should have a job by then, and I do have a free round trip flight from US Airways when they overbooked my flight home from Columbus.


----------



## foo_me

Can't miss this...I'm in too.


----------



## immtbiker

The square footage of the meet, will allow for 300 people. So I ask that there be a cutoff at 300, and if anyone says that they *will * attend, that they really come...and if you know that you can't, please tell Jahn, so we can make room for others. The 300 will include vendors.

 If you are not 100% sure, we can show you as an attendee, but let us know if you need to bow out.

 Thanks.


----------



## Edwood

I plan on attending, but perhaps put me in a "Maybe" column. I'm not 100%, more like 85%. So I will make it known if I have to bow out.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


 We booked 3 Salon rooms...a total of 3300 square feet for Saturday April 22nd. and another adjoining room which is smaller (approx. 400 sq. ft.) All 4 rooms will be for Head-Fi members and their guests, and will also be for manufacturers and vendors, who are willing to buy a table, and donate for the good of Head-Fi and selling their wares at discounted prices. The time will be from 11-7, which gives people plenty of time to come and go as they please. 
 

For manufacturers and vendors selling wares, can we get a list up (at least informal) of what payment methods they will accept? 

 Or will no actual goods be sold at the actual on location area of the meet, and will be a "show discount" and will be shipped later?

 -Ed


----------



## vesuvius333

im definitely in, missed the 1st meet even though im only 5 minutes away, dumb test


----------



## jerb

ooh, I hope I can score a ride, I live in CT so it shouldnt distance shouldnt be a problem but Ill have to see what im doing (ie dont put me on the list)

 also, you said there will be other members gear there... is there any sort of insurance policy on the room for damaged/stoled equipment? (head-fi's a good place but accidents happen and things walk off) Or will the owner of any equipment have to sit their and babysit their amps/headphones/sources


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_ooh, I hope I can score a ride, I live in CT so it shouldnt distance shouldnt be a problem but Ill have to see what im doing (ie dont put me on the list)_

 

Jerb there is a post on the first page (I believe the 4th post), that is reserved for starting links for people who want to car pool and do other associated threads. Contact Jahn, and maybe you and him can start a Connecticut carpool thread with a link in the post for other interested New Englanders.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_also, you said there will be other members gear there... is there any sort of insurance policy on the room for damaged/stoled equipment? (head-fi's a good place but accidents happen and things walk off) Or will the owner of any equipment have to sit their and babysit their amps/headphones/sources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This is just like any normal Head-fi meet, only bigger. All of those attending, should bring a set-up and contribute. We had to get insurance for accidents and liability, but how can we cover theft. The meet will be only for Head-Fi members and some guests, and will have a single entry point, with a security person, and some members checking names and selling door prize tickets.
 Hope this helps. If you have other questions, so we don't bog down the thread (so people can read thru without going thru 100's of posts), please feel free to PM me, and I will be glad to answer any questions, if I can.


----------



## sjt78

Sign me up! I live in Buffalo, but I have family in NYC and LI. I'm not sure though if my wife would be interested in attending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just put me down for one for now.


----------



## dw6928

i'll definitely be in attendance
 wayne wexler


----------



## decur

i will attend, i cant wait...


----------



## acidtripwow

How can I miss a meet as big as this? Put me down for one. I've never been to NY so this will be my first time there. I heard they have good topless bars so why not.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Anyone from Chicago driving? I'll split the gas.


----------



## rsabo

Just got the OK to go.

 Put me down, plus 1.

 See you all in 3 months.


----------



## Arnoldhasmail

I WILL be attending and contributing...

 CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asr

I realize I don't know any of you guys here, but would anyone be willing to share a room and split the cost? It'd feel like a waste if I bought a room for 2 but only used it for 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also how should I pack my gear? I read that they stop you at the airport x-ray scanners if you pack an amp into your carry-on, that true? So am I going to have to check in a bag instead? That'd be annoying...


----------



## Salt Peanuts

I will definitely be attending this one! I'll probably bring most of my gears - must remember to purchase a dolly/hand truck before the meet.

 EDIT - I just noticed that I was already on the attendee list before I posted this. Weird.


----------



## immtbiker

Haj, Welcome aboard. Both the first *and* second times
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will the Esoteric be making it's debut meet performance?


----------



## Salt Peanuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Haj, Welcome aboard. Both the first *and* second times
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I still don't know what happened, since I know I hadn't posted in this thread before my previous post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Will the Esoteric be making it's debut meet performance?_

 

Yep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Though I'll be getting something like this so I don't hurt my back carrying the dang thing.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Salt Peanuts* 
_I still don't know what happened, since I know I hadn't posted in this thread before my previous post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Jahn wrote down the people who said they were coming in the previous thread that included the poll. I think you said that you wanted to come then.
 Either that or he knew you would never miss this one.


----------



## skudmunky

I'm interested, and so is a freind of mine. And it's plausible for him and me to get to New York too. Gotta start talking to my parents.

 So officially I guess I'm a maybe.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skudmunky* 
_I'm interested, and so is a freind of mine. And it's plausible him and me to get to New York too. Gotta start talking to my parents.

 So officially I guess I'm a maybe._

 

Hehe! Let me know when it's a yes and i'll put you up!


----------



## krusty09

How much for a vendor table?

 When does it have to be paid buy?

 April Music

 thanks


----------



## philodox

If anyone else is coming from southern ontario please let me know as I might be out of a ride.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krusty09* 
_How much for a vendor table?

 When does it have to be paid buy?

 April Music

 thanks_

 

ah! all such questions can be sent via PM to immtbiker (he's the guy in the first post of this thread!) welcome to Head-fi!


----------



## dw6928

Jahn.
 do you have me listed as a definite: Wayne Wexler (dw6928)...remember the Jahn's ice cream thread? we met briefly at the NY meet.


----------



## Nar1117

If anyone is going to NY from Washington DC, or around thereabouts, PM me or somethin, a ride would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that, put me down as a "maybe". Im still a student, so my schedule might not work, so thats why its a maybe. 

 Robert Patterson (Nar1117)


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Jahn.
 do you have me listed as a definite: Wayne Wexler (dw6928)...remember the Jahn's ice cream thread? we met briefly at the NY meet._

 

Sure do! You're in black, first name on the last line!

 Nar111, once you're a definite let me know and I'll put you up! Maybes make it a hassle to redo the list, so for now we're sticking to the "oh yeah!"s


----------



## Mr Iriver

Is this in the queens borough? If it is I'll go,, and maybe with a friend. 

 I don't have much equipment to share though. Just my portable rig.


----------



## Jahn

i believe immtbiker and the folks helping him are reaching out to manufacturers - you might want to check with him to see if he's done it already (and out of courtesy, since he's the one heading the effort y'know!)


----------



## immtbiker

Sennheiser was the first manufacturer to sign up. If people start doing things on their own, it will be mayhem. Please attend if you can and leave the organization to me and the advisory committee. 

 Thanks for your hard earned efforts Mr. Iriver.


----------



## immtbiker

Just so everybody knows. I gave all of our sponsors first crack at the tables, being that they are the wonderful people who support Head-Fi. I sent a form letter to Westone, AudioCubes and Jan Meier and all of the others. Logistics make it tough for people to come from Germany and Japan, but they might offer door prizes for the $20 raffle ticket.
 Headroom , Ultimate Ears, Slappa, Moon Audio and possibly Headphile all jumped on it. So did Ray Samuels, SinglePower, and possibly Headamp.

 After that, we offered tables to all the big guys...Sennheiser, Shure, Etymotics and AAA-Audio.

 We wanted to be fair and open the offer to those who give to the community first, and then the companies that have enriched our life, who can also offer door prizes and discounted purchases. Read the first page of this thread and a lot of questions will be answered.


----------



## immtbiker

Just got off the phone with *Matt from Shure* and they have bought a table.

They will be giving away some of their product line towards the door prizes. We will know soon, exactly what they are donating.


----------



## Jahn

And there's a new #9, check the first page for the latest table - by Todd!


----------



## immtbiker

The list should only be paid commitments and not verbal promises. If we go by verbal promises we should have very little table space left.

 Here's the table List:

 Sennheiser/Ultimate Ears/Headroom/Shure/AKG/Slappa/Ray Samuels/Singlepower/Moon Audio/AAA-Audio

 Vendors attending but not taking a table include:

 John Grado/Todd Greene (Vinyl Junkie)/Stereophile (Jon Atkinson and Wes Phillips)


----------



## Edwood

What's the closest airport to the Hotel?

 Anyone recommend an airport if there are multiple choices?

 -Ed


----------



## jpelg

LaGuardia.


----------



## tyrion

Since people are offering travel advice, does anyone have any ideas on the best way for me to get to hotel from Islip? I am flying Southwest (free ticket) and the closest I can get is Islip. Thanks.


----------



## immtbiker

Mike...YGPM


----------



## Mercuttio

I want to go, do I need to be penciled in anywhere else? Or just with this post?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* 
_I want to go, do I need to be penciled in anywhere else? Or just with this post?_

 

Just this post is fine, I'll post you up now!


----------



## RnB180

never been to New York before,

 Anyone in the LA area care to go as a group to NY for the meet?

 How much are plane tickets anyhow?


----------



## Porksoda

I'm in. I'll be buying raffle tickets aswell, once I have a better handle on my financial situation.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Porksoda* 
_I'm in. I'll be buying raffle tickets aswell, once I have a better handle on my financial situation._

 

Consider yourself added! And RnB180, if you want to start a "Coming from Cali" thread, I'll gladly link that thread in the first page here.


----------



## BRBJackson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_What's the closest airport to the Hotel?

 Anyone recommend an airport if there are multiple choices?

 -Ed_

 

LaGuardia (LGA) / Kennedy (JFK) / Newark (EWR), in that order. Ed, I arrive at LaGuardia at 6PM on Friday (United Flt. #686 from Chicago). If you can get a similar arrival time, we can split a cab to the hotel.


----------



## Vic

Please count me in, me and my girlfriend.

 I will be flying in for this from the UK!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also a fasntastic chance for a long we in NYC. I can't wait, haven't be in New York for 15 years


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vic* 
_Please count me in, me and my girlfriend.

 I will be flying in for this from the UK!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also a fasntastic chance for a long we in NYC. I can't wait, haven't be in New York for 15 years_

 

WOW! I think we can officially call this an international meet- we've met quota!


----------



## immtbiker

*[size=medium]Wow[/size]*...I'm both *impressed* and *ecstatic*!!!

 From the Caribbean to Canada...from California to Canterbury. 

 When I started the poll of having a National Meet, the naysayers all said it would only be a regional meet, and this is turning out to be better than I could have ever hoped for. Thank you all.

 [size=medium]*Please be advised*[/size]: With approximately 50 vendors at the sponsor tables, we will only have room for *300* attendees.

 So if you really are coming please sign up before the list gets shut down (you must be on the list to get in and attend), and if you can't make it please make sure to let Jahn know so he can take you off the list and make room for others.

*ALSO*...please start to PM Jahn with the equipment that you are bringing, so he can start to compile a spreadsheet with all of the setups. We will have 30 tables for members, so that should be enough room for *90* full size setups and some "portables" tables.

 It's getting close and this is going to be one for the books in Head-Fi's history (especially if we make it into Stereophile or other magazines).


----------



## Wmcmanus

I'm happy to say that I'll be able to make the meet afterall! The wedding that I've been asked to do the video for has been postponed until April 29th, so it has worked out perfectly! 

 I was seriously thinking about skipping out of the wedding to attend the meet, but that would have been hard to justify on any grounds other than selfishness. As much as I enjoy Head-Fi meets, there is something special about weddings in the sense that it's a one and only shot to show support for the relationship, and people never forget who went and who didn't. Plus, if I were to skip out for something like a headphone meet, I wouldn't expect 'normal' people to understand that... I'm told that they actually moved the date because of my conflict, so I hope I don't forget to go! 

 (To the wedding that is... no way I'll forget about the meet of all meets!)


----------



## Mr Iriver

Guys [size=medium]put me on the list [/size]. My brother or a friend will go too so place them on the list as well (*ME +1*). 

 I will be bringing my portable rig: Shure E3, and my philips HDD6330. I may be able to also bring a pair of etys.

 -------------------------------------------------------
 Do you guys think this event could make a suitable topic for a school newspaper? 
 I have written a couple of entertainment related articles. This even seems like a great opportunity to write another article.
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Thanks for organizing this great meeting.


----------



## Vic

Quote:


 WOW! I think we can officially call this an international meet 
 

Fantastic to hear that the meet will be INTERCONTINENTAL because of me , I am very proud.

 In the past few months I have been following a lot of threads in this outstanding forum, but haven't posted much as I am still learning and trying to put up a decent rig.

 To take part to the meet will give me a great chance to hear a lot of stuff and better finalise my choice.

 I look forward to meet all the big guns of head fi.
 May be I should leave my wallet in Europe though


----------



## saturnine

I'm going to do my best to make it. *Anyone from NC/SC/VA going that has room for a passenger & a bag or two?* I don't think my Saturn with 145k would make it there and back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to finally meeting you guys and getting acquainted with some good gear


----------



## tyrion

For anyone that is taking Southwest Airlines to Islip, I will be arriving 5:25 and will have a rental car. If you need a ride and are arriving close in time to my arrival, let me know. I can also offer a ride back on Sunday. My flight is 5:45pm on Sunday.


----------



## RulyS

I just made reservations there at the hotel for two nights...wow only $115 in the NYC area. One newbie both days. 
 Now for the train tickets...list me as there.
 Raul Silva/RulyS


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RulyS* 
_I just made reservations there at the hotel for two nights...wow only $115 in the NYC area. One newbie both days. 
 Now for the train tickets...list me as there.
 Raul Silva/RulyS_

 

I'll post you up now!

 And for folks bringing gear, PM me with the rig(s) - I only have 3 so far PM'd to me!


----------



## MikeB06

Put me down as an attendee, +1 guest.


----------



## immtbiker

We are looking for questions to be asked during moderated panel discussion with Wes Phillips and the headphone engineers from various manufacturers.

 Please use link and provide your input.

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=160824


----------



## saturnine

Well, I've definately decided to go, and I'll either drive my car or get a rental. If anyone from NC wants to tag along, lmk


----------



## gsferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saturnine* 
_Well, I've definately decided to go, and I'll either drive my car or get a rental. If anyone from NC wants to tag along, lmk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I'm riding shotgun!!! Lets get a rental and share the costs and the driving. Driving all the way there alone is a PITA.

 I am in Raleigh NC btw...

 LMK


----------



## immtbiker

Guys, so that people don't have to sift through hundreds of posts when new to this thread, please PM Jahn about all other things like carpooling and the likes, and he will provides links to another thread and hook you guys up. 
 Also please utilize the PM process.


----------



## Jahn

Did someone say international? Check out the updated vendor list on the first page for Rudi's table entry!


----------



## mbriant

A while back I originally posted I'd be driving from Toronto to NY and could take passengers. However, I've now decided to fly and will have to retract my offer. I've notified those who had tentatively enquired about a ride but just in case anyone else was thinking about it....sorry.


----------



## rich1122

Count me in!

 Oooh - this sounds like fun!


----------



## AndyKatz

I'll be there on Sunday, 23 April. Riding solo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Andy


----------



## Jahn

All updated! Man we are getting hear half capacity on just RSVPs alone, and that doesn't count the folks coming to man tables and such - we are going to hit max capacity soon and we still have a few months to go!


----------



## Edwood

Well, I can definitely go now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had one conference that would've interfered, but it's going to be in September.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Anyone want to split a room with me?

 I'm going to hunt for plane tickets soon. I'm thinking flying in the night before the meet, and possibly flying out Sunday night, or Monday morning.

 Anyone interested in splitting a room, please PM me.

 -Ed


----------



## trivik12

I would love to come if I am in US on April 22nd. Can I add my name now and remove later if I cannot make it.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Anyone want to split a room with me?

 I'm going to hunt for plane tickets soon. I'm thinking flying in the night before the meet, and possibly flying out Sunday night, or Monday morning.

 Anyone interested in splitting a room, please PM me.

 -Ed_

 

ed if you want to start a new thread on the cali folks, i can link that thread on the first page!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_ed if you want to start a new thread on the cali folks, i can link that thread on the first page!_

 

Well, unless someone wants to take a week long road trip, that won't be necessary. Unless we can all take the same flight and have a Head-fi plane party! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless you guys feel that Californians must be quarantined in separate rooms. 

 I don't have any problems sharing a room with a non-Californian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## mst75

I would like to attend! (If I'm approved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 Do I just give my name at the door and someone will let me in? 

 Thanks for your efforts!!


----------



## NeilPeart

I've almost committed to attending this meet, short of actually purchasing the requisite plane ticket and hotel reservations. Are any Bay Area members attending and in need of company during the flight/hotel/train? I will only be purchasing a one-way ticket, as I will be heading to Israel after the meet.


----------



## mikeg

There's a good chance that my wife and I will make it. I'll bring my McAlister electrostatic headphone amp. for use with HE90s, HE60s, Stax, and Koss ESP/950 headphones.


----------



## joelongwood

I'd love to attend.......please put me down for both days.


----------



## Edwood

Which airline is better for flying into LaGuardia (LGA)?

 Frontier Airlines or Midwest Airlines?

 They both have decent deals going on. One lays over in Denver, the other in Kansas City.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

I just booked a room. Total with taxes/fees comes out to $138.88/night, FYI.

 They said they will allow up to two people per room at that rate, and up to two more (for those sleeping bagging it) at a rate of $10/night more per person. (they will provide extra room keys).

 Also, they said there are about 10 Head-fi reserved rooms left.

 -Ed


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Originally Posted by philodox
 If anyone else is coming from southern ontario please let me know as I might be out of a ride._

 

It could happen. What do you think a trip like this would cost?

 Biggie.


----------



## immtbiker

Only 10 rooms left when they promised me 50?

 I will call the manager tomorrow.

 [size=medium]Remember...only the first 250 definite attendees can go[/size]. Then we have to cut it off. If you can't really go, please let Jahn know.

 Also [size=medium]please send Jahn your equipment lists[/size]. He is not getting enough cooperation (my words...not his).

 Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Ph34rful

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Only 10 rooms left when they promised me 50?

 I will call the manager tomorrow.

 [size=medium]Remember...only the first 250 definite attendees can go[/size]. Then we have to cut it off. If you can't really go, please let Jahn know.

 Also [size=medium]please send Jahn your equipment lists[/size]. He is not getting enough cooperation (my words...not his).

 Thanks guys and gals._

 

How many people are currently signed up?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ph34rful* 
_How many people are currently signed up?_

 

They are all on the first page! But only TWO folks have sent me their equip lists, cmon guys!

 BTW, check the first page for a new addition to the sponsor list -

*[size=small]AAA-Audio is graciously giving both an A8T CDP and a Master Headphone amp away for the door prizes! Check out the link[/size]!*

http://www.aaa-audio.com/index-products-original.htm


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_They are all on the first page! But only TWO folks have sent me their equip lists, cmon guys!_

 

You got my gear list right?


----------



## Ph34rful

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_They are all on the first page!_

 

I'm too lazy to add them all up.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_You got my gear list right?_

 

doh didn't get it - send agains please?


----------



## Edwood

What they told me when I called, there are two beds, and can book two per room at the Group Rate.

 Two more can be allowed with $10/per night per extra person. You guys willl have to decide on the sleeping arrangements. Are there any pics of what the rooms are like? 

 The tax is a killer, it's over 16%.

 -Ed


----------



## immtbiker

This is the Presidential Suite...but I think the other rooms are almost as good:


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_This is the Presidential Suite...but I think the other rooms are almost as good:




_

 


 I hope I get the teal one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## lionel marechal

I will be there, PLease count me in and let me know if it's ok.
 I will be there during the 2 days.
 I am not 'experienced', only recently here, but I am sure I will enjoy it !
 Lionel


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NotoriousBIG_PJ* 
_It could happen. What do you think a trip like this would cost?_

 

No idea, but all costs would be split of course. It probably wouldn't bee to bad if we could find one more person to go with us... would you want to stay for the weekend or only go down for one day?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lionel marechal* 
_I will be there, PLease count me in and let me know if it's ok.
 I will be there during the 2 days.
 I am not 'experienced', only recently here, but I am sure I will enjoy it !
 Lionel_

 

signing you up now!


----------



## immtbiker

Members and attendees...I am going to go through the thread tonight and delete everything that's not directly related to attendence and sponsorship so that a new reader doesn't have to sift through many unrelated threads to get necessary info. Please don't be insulted.

 If you want to discuss transportation or other needs, Jahn is linking other threads to the first page. Just let him know.


----------



## Shatz

Count me in. (I've been a lurker for a while now)

 -Shatz


----------



## Bug

Please put me on the list. What is the parking situation there?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bug* 
_Please put me on the list. What is the parking situation there?_

 

The answer to your question is in the first post in this thread.

 There is enough room for over 100 cars and then there is free street parking all around the neighborhood.


----------



## GoRedwings19

Will there be any headfiers going from the UK or EU? I am trying to make arrangements to getting me lazy @ss there.

 If agile one turns up, tell him to keep my 2 pints of Guiness nice and chilled.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GoRedwings19* 
_Will there be any headfiers going from the UK or EU? I am trying to make arrangements to getting me lazy @ss there.

 If agile one turns up, tell him to keep my 2 pints of Guiness nice and chilled._

 

Ooooo. I love Guiness, especially from the tap with real nitro. Black and Tan's too.

 Speaking of that, do the native New Yorkers have any ideas and plans for hangin after the meet days at night? Of course, assuming the meet even stops from Saturday to Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Ed


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Ooooo. I love Guiness, especially from the tap with real nitro. Black and Tan's too.

 Speaking of that, do the native New Yorkers have any ideas and plans for hangin after the meet days at night? Of course, assuming the meet even stops from Saturday to Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

There are some great bands playing in NYC that weekend:

 Bela Fleck and the Flecktones - 4/21, 4/22
 Particle - 4/22
 Toots and the Maytals/Soulive - 4/21
 Kaki King (great guitar player) - 4/22
 Little Feat - 4/22

 Anyone wants to catch a show or two, let me know.


----------



## doobooloo

Whoa, I would love to come.

 However... is there public transportation (LIRR?) that takes me there from downtown manhattan? Don't want to spend $50 on cab fare...

 I'm in Philly so I'll be taking the Chinatown bus or Greyhound up to NYC if I do go.

 I'll be bringing whatever DIY amps I have and my balanced RS-1s, balanced PortaPros, and UE-10 Pros (like others will be able to enjoy that though hehe) to the meet if I do come.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doobooloo* 
_Whoa, I would love to come.
 However... is there public transportation (LIRR?) that takes me there from downtown manhattan? Don't want to spend $50 on cab fare...
 I'm in Philly so I'll be taking the Chinatown bus or Greyhound up to NYC if I do go._

 

Yes...the transportation info is in the first post of this thread. You are better off taking Greyhound to Port Authority which is only a 8 block walk to Penn Station. If you are taking one of those special charter buses to Chinatown, then you will have to subway or cab it to Penn Station.

 Also, a yellow cab from Chinatown to the meet should be about $25 if you choose that option.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GoRedwings19* 
_Will there be any headfiers going from the UK or EU? I am trying to make arrangements to getting me lazy @ss there._

 

Mike...Vic is coming from England. Check post #183.


----------



## doobooloo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Yes...the transportation info is in the first post of this thread. You are better off taking Greyhound to Port Authority which is only a 8 block walk to Penn Station. If you are taking one of those special charter buses to Chinatown, then you will have to subway or cab it to Penn Station.

 Also, a yellow cab from Chinatown to the meet should be about $25 if you choose that option._

 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## grbwitt

I'll be there -- grbwitt real name George Witterschein; no guests planned


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doobooloo* 
_Whoa, I would love to come.

 However... is there public transportation (LIRR?) that takes me there from downtown manhattan? Don't want to spend $50 on cab fare...

 I'm in Philly so I'll be taking the Chinatown bus or Greyhound up to NYC if I do go.

 I'll be bringing whatever DIY amps I have and my balanced RS-1s, balanced PortaPros, and UE-10 Pros (like others will be able to enjoy that though hehe) to the meet if I do come._

 

I hope you do make it. I'd love to hear you inexpensive balanced amps.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doobooloo* 
_Whoa, I would love to come.

 However... is there public transportation (LIRR?) that takes me there from downtown manhattan? Don't want to spend $50 on cab fare...

 I'm in Philly so I'll be taking the Chinatown bus or Greyhound up to NYC if I do go.

 I'll be bringing whatever DIY amps I have and my balanced RS-1s, balanced PortaPros, and UE-10 Pros (like others will be able to enjoy that though hehe) to the meet if I do come._

 

Bong and I took LIRR to the last NYC Meet that was in the same place. Round trip is $6 from penn station.


----------



## jcx

any chance Smyth Reaserch could show? - someone might mention the meet to them:

 (at least offer to distribute lit if they can send any)

http://emusician.com/mag/emusic_head_2/

 and 

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue18/ces05dg.htm

 Smyth discussed near bottom


----------



## philodox

Well, I'm going to be there [somehow!]... and my last name is Smyth... but I don't think that counts.


----------



## rudyhf

Please add my name to the list of participants. All blizzard activity should be history by that point in time.


----------



## mattigol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doobooloo* 
_However... is there public transportation (LIRR?) that takes me there from downtown manhattan? Don't want to spend $50 on cab fare...
 I'm in Philly so I'll be taking the Chinatown bus or Greyhound up to NYC if I do go._

 

This coming from an unexpected source: The Chinatown busses take you from Phila to NYC for 10 bucks a pop and drop you off anywhere between Lincoln tunnel and Manhattan bridge, passing Penn station in fairly close proximity. Catch a cab to Penn and take LIRR from there and use the 3$ pickup offered by the hotel from there. Or have a nice head-fier pick you up at the bus stop. Either way, you should be able to get from Phila to the venue for 20 bucks or less. 

 M.


----------



## BRBJackson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_There are some great bands playing in NYC that weekend:

 Bela Fleck and the Flecktones - 4/21

 Anyone wants to catch a show or two, let me know._

 

Oh man, I'd love to hit the Flecktones show on Friday, but it appears to be an 11:30PM performance.
http://www.bbkingblues.com/schedule/index.shtml

 Anyone up for night-owl duty?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BRBJackson* 
_Oh man, I'd love to hit the Flecktones show on Friday, but it appears to be an 11:30PM performance.
http://www.bbkingblues.com/schedule/index.shtml

 Anyone up for night-owl duty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm up for night-owl duty. However, the Toots and the Maytals/Soulive show is also tempting. Soulive is amazing live. tons of energy. The Flecktones are pretty amazing as well. Victor Wooten on bass and Jeff Coffin on sax. I guess we should wait to see if there is anyother interest and whether there is agreement on one show over the other. Friday night makes more sense than Saturday as there will be plenty of stuff going on Satuday night, I expect.

 I am pretty sure we can convince jp11801 into this.


----------



## Canman

I could dig the Flecktones show on 4/21.


----------



## Lawmanfox

can't wait anymore


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_I could dig the Flecktones show on 4/21._

 

I guess I will keep a list of those who are interested and then in a few weeks, get committments and we can all purchase tickets.


----------



## JMcMasterJ

Count me in and one guest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I guess I will keep a list of those who are interested and then in a few weeks, get committments and we can all purchase tickets._

 

The Flecktones would be extremely cool!!!


----------



## NotoriousBIG_PJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_No idea, but all costs would be split of course. It probably wouldn't bee to bad if we could find one more person to go with us... would you want to stay for the weekend or only go down for one day?_

 

If we got 1-2 more people that would work out better. I would considering staying over night depending how long the drive is.

 Biggie.


----------



## Drag0n

Count me in,and also one guest. I cant wait to hear all the equipment so i can make a better buying decision! Itll also be fun to meet all the head-fi people! Also.....the contribution is made before the meet,or can it be given at the door or something?

 Thanx........Paul


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* 
_ Also.....the contribution is made before the meet,or can it be given at the door or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Paul...There are 2 different types of money collection and they will *both *be at the door.
 One is for running the meet and supporting Head-Fi which is entirely up to you and...
 The second is for a $20 raffle ticket for a chance to win one of the expensive giveaways that you can read about in the first page (and there are many more to come). All raffle tickets after the first $20 ticket are $10 bucks. All money will go towards the meet which is going to cost about $10K (including buffet and panel discussion at the end of the meet)and anything left over will go to Jude and the server costs for 2006/2007 (hopefully).


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NotoriousBIG_PJ* 
_If we got 1-2 more people that would work out better. I would considering staying over night depending how long the drive is._

 

Yeah, that is what I was thinking as well. Maybe we should start up an 'Ontario road trip to the National Meet' thread to gauge interest?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Yeah, that is what I was thinking as well. Maybe we should start up an 'Ontario road trip to the National Meet' thread to gauge interest?_

 

Guys...you are wearing me out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please read the first page (especially post #4) of this thread. PM Jahn and he will add your road trip requests to the thread on the first page with the other links. It's all covered.

 Please use *this *thread for attendees and equipment lists. All other threads will be linked so new people don't have to sift through hundreds of posts to find out pertinent info.

 Tanks-a-lot


----------



## immtbiker

Wayne, Mike, Brian and BRB...PM Jahn and he will start a *separate *link for interest in the Flecktones or any other possible extra activities on the first page of this thread. 
 That's what he's getting paid for. Every link he adds he gets another 1000 posts added to his post count. He should have 30,000 in no time if he can stop getting banned


----------



## Jahn

Yeah, what the Boss Man said! *gets paid in Koss Clips*
 BTW, the Bela Fleck link is on the first page - PM me if you end up making that Ontario thread.


----------



## peterpan188

Count me in too plz. Only me coming. Can't wait to see so many rigs all at once.


----------



## skudmunky

I so wanted to go. Parents gave it a big round "No" though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well, I'll just wait around for a Bostom meet.

 how am I ever gunna get free swag if I can't make it to big meets?


----------



## radfaraf

Count me in.


----------



## doobooloo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doobooloo* 
_Whoa, I would love to come.

 However... is there public transportation (LIRR?) that takes me there from downtown manhattan? Don't want to spend $50 on cab fare...

 I'm in Philly so I'll be taking the Chinatown bus or Greyhound up to NYC if I do go.

 I'll be bringing whatever DIY amps I have and my balanced RS-1s, balanced PortaPros, and UE-10 Pros (like others will be able to enjoy that though hehe) to the meet if I do come._

 

Gah! Sorry, I don't think I can make it.


----------



## monkeygod

sounds great - i'll be there


----------



## The Dan of Steel

Please add me to the attendee list. Thanks I can't wait.


----------



## Jahn

PLEASE PM me with the rigs you are bringing and the table you want (look at the table map on the first page) so we have a heads-up, thanks! This is for BOTH DAYS - yes, Head-fi member rigs are NEEDED for the first day as well as the second day! And each table can fit 3 normal rigs (like my Tower of Power) so you can share one table with two other folks if you want to plan that out and PM me!

*IF YOU WANT TO CHANGE TABLES TO A DIFFERENT OPEN TABLE PM ME BEFORE IT IS TOO LATE!* Remember - it's nice to be near friends, but it's even nicer to be able to hook into a source!

*TABLE NOTES!* You can PM me with rules for your table too, or interesting things for the table, like BYOB, or what CDs will be there for folks to listen to, or what bitrate all your tunes will be from your computer, etc!

*Table 1 and 2: Bozebuttons!*

Amps:
 HEV90
 Cary 300sei Modded
 Singlepower ES-1
Headphones:
 Sennheiser HE-90 (Daddy Orpheus!)
 STAX Omega II
 Sony R10s
Sources:
 To drive all three amps-
 EmmLabs
 Dac6e
 CDSD TRANSPORT
Power:
 Exactpower ep15a Power Conditioner
Notes for the Table:
 (You Break It you Buy It)
 also request Headphones not leave table.

*Table 3: (A) Immtbiker, (B) Stevieo, (C) Thrice!*

Amps:
 RSA HR-2
 Balanced M
 Moretto Hap-03
Headphones:
 Qualia 010 medium
 Sennheiser HD600 w/Cardas cable
 AKG K1000
 Sennheiser HD650 w/Silver Dragon
 Balanced ATH-W100
Sources:
 Meridian G08
 Wadia 23
 Rega Apollo 
Power:
 PS Audio Juice Bar
 Virtual Dynamics power one and power three cords.
Notes for the Table:
 You breaka our stuff...We breaka you face

*Table 4: (A) gloco, (B) kazo123, (C) vpivinylspinner!*

Amps:
 Sennheiser HEV70
 Gilmore Dynamic V2-SE with Blackgates and Silver Wiring
 Corda Aria 
Headphones:
 Sennheiser HE60 ("Baby Orpheus System) with STAX adapter cable
 Sennheiser HD600 w/Cardas aftermarket headphone cable
 Grado SR-100
 Sony V-7506
 Sennheiser HD-650 (Cardas)
 AKG K340
 Sony MDR SA-5000
 Audio-Technica ATH-A900
Sources:
 Sony SCDE-775
 Esoteric CDZ-500 CD Player
Power:
 Belkin PureAV surge protector (it has 10 outlets)
 Richard Gray's Power Company 400s (4 Plugs)
Notes for the Table:

*Table 5: (A) Edwood, (B)NeilPeart!*

Amps:
 Grace m902
 Headphones:
 AKG K1000
 Alessandro MS-2
 Shure E4
 Etymotics ER•4S
 Ultimate Ears Super.Fi 5 Pro
Sources:
 iRiver iHP-120
 Grace m902's DAC
 Laptop
Power:
 Brickwall Series Mode Surge Suppressor.
Cables:
 Quail Power Cords (many of them)
 MCM Glass Optical Toslink (x2)
 eBay Glass Optical Toslink (x2)
 Various DIY interconnects
 Industrial Extension Power Cord
Accessories:
 Headphone Switchbox
 Inday TLDA1 Toslink Distribution Amplifier
Notes for the Table:
 No touchie without asking first. Remember to wash hands after eating, smoking, and drinking. No open drink containers on the table. Thanks

*Table 6: (A)Jahn, (B)Oski, (C) Zatara!*

Amps:
 Melos SHA-Gold "Death Star" Reference Pre-Amp/Headphone Amp w/6DJ8 Mullard A-Frame tubes with HAL-O 9 Damping Instruments 
 STAX SRM-1/MKII
 Headamp AE-1
 Earmax Pro
 HeadRoom Coda LE
 RSA SR71
 Headroom Micro-Dac
 RSA Hornet
Headphones:
 STAX Lambda Pro Earspeakers
 Koss KSC-35 drivers w/Moon Audio Silver Dragon Recable & 75 Ohm resistors on a Koss Portapro Headband - "The Burninator!" 
 Beyer DT 880
 AT W5000
 Beyer DT990
 Beyer DT770
 AKG K26P
Sources:
 Lan-modded E-MU 0404 => 3-ft Dayton Glass Optical Digital Out => Lan-modded Lite DAC-AH
 30gig 5G iPod Video(Black)
 Stello DA220
 Sony DVP NC555ES
 Airport Express
 Scott Nixon TubeDac+ with 3xac PSU and stock tube
 Laptop
Power:
 Monsterpower PC1000 Power Conditioner
 Monsterpower HTS 3500 MKII Power Conditioner
Notes for the Table:
 If you ask nicely and I sorta know you, I'll let ya take stuff from here to other tables - if I don't know you, I'm going to take your Driver's License. No, I'm not kidding! I'll have 5000+ tunes on my crappy Dell Computer to play in case you don't bring your own CDs!

*Table 7: (A) Tyrion, (B) jp11801, (C) Philodox!*

Amps:
 Dynahi
 RSA Hornet
 RSA SR71
 Sennheiser HEV70
 KGSS possibly
 Headphone out on the Lavry
 XLR out on the Lavry
 Eddie Current EC-01 and an EC/DC
Headphones:
 HF-1 Zebra woody
 AKG 340s
 Sennheiser HE60
 Sennheiser HD-650/RnB G52
 Headphile HHF-1
 Heavily modded AKG K340
 John Grado HF-1
Sources:
 Airport Express
 Naim CD5i
 Red wine audio modded 40 gig ipod 
 Dynavector 20xH
 Slimdevices Squeezebox / Linksys wireless router
 Lavry Black DA10
Power:
 PS Audio UPC-200
Notes for the Table:
 Also, a special batch of National Meet Commerative Brew.
 Come meet the sponsors and brewmaster of the beer!!!
 Philodox will let you take things to other tables if he knows ya, and if he doesn't, he'll still let you - if you leave your Driver's ID!

*Table 8 - PORTABLES TABLE: (A) sjt78, (B)MD1032, (C)GarlicKnots!*

Amps:
 Morgan Jones tube amp
 Headroom MicroAmp
Headphones:
 Grado HF-1's
 Grado HF-1's (with adaptor to 1/8")
 And one more Grado HF-1!
 Sennheiser PX100 
 Shure E2c's
 Koss KSC-50's
 Shure e3g
 koss ksc-75 (one side kramer moded, one side au naturel)
Sources:
 4g Ipod with Turbo dock
 MZ-S1 and minidiscs
Power:
Notes for the Table:
 i'll also bring maybe 10-15 pairs of my custom made foamies for shure e3/4/5 for people to try.

*Table 9: (A) fr4c, (B) canman, (C) GoRedWings19!*

Amps:
 MisterX PPA w/ STEPS & Diamond Buffers
 Pass Aleph 3
 Earmax Pro Anniversary Editon
 STAX 007t
 As for a source I can only bring my ipod
Headphones:
 Sennheiser HD650
 AKG K1000
 Grado PS-1
 Sennheiser HE90
Sources:
 Esoteric D-500 DAC
 M-Audio Transit
 Toshiba SD-3980
 laptop
 ipod
 Lavry DA10
Power:
Notes for the Table:

*Table 10: (A) PsychoZX, (B) MikeG, (C) BRBJackson!*

Amps:
 FEEL HP-200SE Hybrid Tube/Mosfet amp w/Zu Oxyfuel ICs
 McAlister electrostatic headphone amp (can drive HE90, Koss ESP/950, and Stax headphones)
 RSA Hornet
Headphones:
 Sennheiser HD-650s w/RnB Audio Grace Five Two Senn Cable
 Koss ESP/950 headphone
 UE-10 Pro's 
 headphile woodied SR225, bowls & vwaps
Sources:
 Eastsound CD-E5 w/1m Grover UR6
 iPod Video 60GB (~5000 AAC files @ 224K and above) w/Sik ram din & various mini-mini cables and adapters
Power:
 Monster Power HTS3500MKII 
 5ft Signal Cable Digital Reference Power Cord
 5ft Custom Enigma Audio Power Cord.
Notes for the Table:

*Table 11 - PORTABLES TABLE: (A) Voltron, (B)MrSlacker, (C)The Monkey!*

Amps:
 "Katrina" RSA SR-71
 SuperMacro v.3
 Meier Audio Corda Prehead Prototype (Woodied Face) - Maybe
 T-Amp (if anyone wants to play with it and K1000)
 DIY Pimeta and maybe some opamps for rolling.
 Hopefully a DIY Pint from Tangent's new design.
 A DIY cmoy for comparison.
Headphones:
 Grado HF-1 #41
 AKG K701 or K601 or Sony CD3000 (maybe just see what is most lacking from others)
 ETY ER-6i
 Audio Technica FC7
 Grado HF-1 #52
 Sennheiser HD 595
Sources:
 iPod(s) w/iPod Universal Dock & PocketDock
 iRiver H120
 3G ipod
 Shuffle
 Possibly a DIY DAC.
Power:
Notes for the Table:
 Cables: RnB Gold Reference, RnB Black Diamond, Ted's Ear Candy, Rat Shack
 Senn Headphone Clamps (x4) and Koss Headphone Clamps (x3) to share
 Travel Size Slappa full of CDs
 Canare 6FT Mini-Mini, T-Amp Mini-Mini 
 Some DIY cables.

*Table 12: (A) nabwong, (B) heymaceo, (C) Lionel Marechal!*

Amps:
 NAD c320bee
 Earmax Pro
 Sonic T-amp > Stax SR30/srd4
Headphones:
 Sennheiser HD595
 Koss KSC-35
 Sennheiser CX300
 Darth Beyer DT770
 ATH-L3000
 AT W11JPN
 AT W10VTG
 HD580
 SR-60
 PX100
Sources:
 Sony ce595
 Ipod Video 60gb with pocketdock
 Amp/dac Fubar 2>Blackmax>Beyond(AD8620)
Power:
Notes for the Table:
 Be gentle
*

 Table 13: (A) n_maher, (B) Classfolkphile's Crew! (Him, Peter, Paul, Tree)!*

Amps:
 n_maher built PPA V2 w/ OPA627s, stepped attenuator and prototype Jung power suppy (pretty
 maxed config)
 n_maher built Pete Millett Low Voltage Hybrid (Millett Hybrid) #1 w/ Alps 50k pot, discrete diamond buffers and STEPS power supply
 n_maher built Pete Millett Low Voltage Hybrid (Millett Hybrid) #2 w/ Alps pot, discrete diamond buffers, TREAD power supply
 Morgan Jones Tube Amp.
 PINT!
 STAX Amp for the Omega II
 Headroom Millet Hybrid (with Home module and Desktop Pwr. Supply)
Headphones:
 Senn HD600s w/ HiGHFLYiN9 one-off custom Cardas cable
 HF-1 #10 - en480c4 woodie modded
 Senn HD201 - self recabled w/ starquad
 Modded AKG K340s
 Balanced K430
 Grado 325i
 AKG k240s
 AKG K1000
 STAX Omega II Earspeakers
 Sennheiser 650s with Moon Audio Blue Dragon V2 cable
 AKG701s
Sources:
 n_maher modded Toshiba 3950 (transport)
 n_maher built Monica2 DAC w/ dual TREAD power supply
 3G 20gig Ipod w/ Sik line-out
 Pioneer DV 548A-s
 Exemplar Denon 2900 w/VH Audio Cabling
Power:
 Monsterpower HTS 3500 MKII
 a 50' extension cord and an 8 outlet Power Conditioner
Notes for the Table:
 You break it you buy it. Please wash your hands after eating, smoking, and drinking. No open drink containers on the table. Thank you.
 (jbloudg20 had to back out, some of this is his, i forgot what!)

*Table 14 - PORTABLES TABLE: (A) monkeygod, (B) AlexM, (C) Purgatos!*
Amps:
 RSA Hornet
 DIY Millett Hybrid (possibly)
 HeadRoom BitHead
Headphones:
 Sensaphonic Pro 2XS
 Sennheiser HD650 (stock cable)
 UE SuperFi 5 Pro
 Sony EX71
 Grado SR125
 Sony MDR SA5000
 Grado SR-80
 The old-style Beyer DT880 
Sources:
 Sony D-EJ2000
 Ipod Nano (EAC/Lame MP3)
 3G iPod with Turbodock II
 [hopefully] Redwine modded Ipod Photo (Apple Lossless)
 Iriver SlimX 550 PCDP
 Iriver IHP 120 
Power:
Notes for the Table:
 Sendstation Pocketdock
 Sik DiN
 Earcandy Mini-to-Mini Interconnect

*Table 15: (A) machead, (B) Romanee!*

Amps:
 Ray Samuels Hornet — mfr loan
 Portaphile PV2^2 maxed
 Portaphile X3 basic
 Firestone Audio – Cute Encore Amp
 Firestone Audio – Cute Beyond Amp
 Z-Audio Lamda
 Z-Audio Mu
 Z-Audio Epsilon
 RudiStor RP6-DQ
 RSA HR-2
 AudioValve RKV Mk II
Headphones:
 Sennheiser HD600/Blue Dragon
 Sennheiser HD650/Equinox
 AKG K501
 Sennheiser PXC300 (portable/folding)
 STAX SR-001MkII.
Sources:
 MF X-Ray
 MSB Link DAC III (Full Nelson + HDCD)
 MF X-10 buffer
 Apple Titanium Powerbook G4 15.2” w/iTunes & SlimServer
 SlimDevices Squeezebox
 Firestone Audio – Cute Spitfire DAC – Toslink optical (priority) or RCA coax
 Firestone Audio – Cute Fubar II USB DAC w/Firestone Audio – Cute Supplier PS
Power:
 Monster Cable power distribution strip
 Curtis SP8200TN 9-tap surge protector
 25-ft. 14gauge extension cords
 2 x Volex 1m power cords
Notes for the Table:
 Also Bringing-
 2 x Zu Pivot mini-to-RCA ICs 1.0m
 1 x Zu Pivot mini-to-mini IC 0.5m
 1 x Zu Pivot mini plug to 1/4 jack adapter cable
 1 x Zu Oxyfuel RCA-to-RCA 1.0m
 1 x Distech RCA-to-RCA 1.0m
 1 x Moon Audio Silver Dragon 0.5m
 1 x 2m Glass Toslink
 1 x 1.5m Glass Toslink
 2 x ELPAC WM080 24V
 2 x 15V wallwarts
 1 x Maha 4x9v Powerex "Stealth" smart charger
 1 x 1m Cat 6 Ethernet cable

*Table 16: (A) Saturnine, (B) Asr, (C) mrdon!*

Amps:
 PPA (Steps/Glassman DB/AD8610)
 MAD Ear+ Purist HD
 portable PIMETA + Cardas HPI
 Xin SuperMini-3
 Little Dot Micro+
 "Clone" Amp, Adapted (Illinois MWR Film Caps and AD8066 opamp)
 Custom Morgan Jones Tube Amp on PCB
Headphones:
 Sennheiser HD-650 + Zu Mobius headphone cable
 Grado RS-1
 Koss KSC-75
 Etymotics ER-4P
 Bose Triport
 AKG K271S
 Audio Technica ATH-ES5
 Sony MDR-V6
 Koss KSC 35 and KSC 75
 SONY MDR-SA5000 (if they are repaired by then)
 Philips SHP-895
 Kinyo KY-100 5.1 Surround Sound Headphones
Sources:
 Desktop computer with EMU 1212m (iffy)
 20gb 2nd gen Dell DJ
 Panasonic SL-CT579V PCDP
 iAudio U2 1GB flash DAP --> loaded with Alpha - Come From Heaven | Fluke - Puppy | Flunk - Morning Star | Leftfield - Leftism | Massive Attack - 100th Window | Portishead - Portishead | Radiohead - OK Computer
 Asus Z71V laptop computer --> host for six MP3 CD-Rs, no Wi-Fi access will be permitted!
 Samsung HD-841 Universal Player (Bob McNiece Mod and Swenson Mod)
Power:
 1 x 6-outlet power strip
 1 x 8' power extension cable
Notes for the Table:
 CDs at the table (may not leave table without Asr's permission):
 Cirrus - Drop The Break _(willing to give away)_
 Groove Armada - Goodbye Country (Hello Nightclub)
 Halou - Wiser
 Hybrid - Wider Angle
 Laika - Sounds of the Satellites
 Massive Attack - Singles 90/98 Disc #4 "Hymn of the Big Wheel"
 Orbital - Blue Album
 Thievery Corporation - Sounds From The Thievery Hi-Fi (2006 Re-issue)
 Waldeck - The Night Garden
 Zero 7 - When It Falls

*Table 17: (A) kdaq, (B) jar, (C) tjkurita!*

Amps:
 PIMETA
 Dynalo
 Pimeta(TREAD)
 M3 (STEPS)
 RSA Hornet
 DIY 300B Dual Mono Amp
Headphones:
 Alessandro MS-2i
 Sennheiser HD-600/Oehlbach aftermarket headphone cable
 Grado HF-1 & Zeta Flat C-Pads
 Beyerdynamic DT-880 (Vintage 600 Ohm)
 AKG K701
 Alessandro MS-1
 Grado HF-1 #229
 Sennheiser HD201
 Sennheiser PX-100
 Sennheiser HD650/Cardas recable
 HD 600 w/ Equinox cable. 
Sources:
 Headroom Overture DAC
 Art DI/O
 Harman Kardon FL8300 (5 disc cd changer)
 Headroom MicroDAC(with laptop)
 Rio Karma.
 Linn Ikemi CD player. 
 AH! Super Tube CD player.
Power:
 Chang Lightspeed HT 1000 Power conditioner
Notes for the Table:
 Please do not touch the gear without permission. You break it you buy it. Only one HP connected to amp at a time. Please attach K-1000!!!

*Table 18: (A) BrianS, (B) peterpan188!*

Amps:
 singlepower mpx3 w/grover ic
 DIY PIMETA
Headphones:
 Sennheiser HD 650/zu
 Sennheiser HD497
 Shure e3c 
Sources:
 lavry black da10 dac w/grover digital ic
Power:
 vh audio flavor 1 & flavor 4 pc's
 volex pc's
 psaudio upc200
Notes for the Table:

*Table 19: (A) Trogdor, (B) Raisin, (C) Jjcha!*

Amps:
 SFT Dynamight Sig (updated version)
 SFT Gilmore XLR
 Meier-Audio Aria
 RSA SR-71
 RSA Raptor (bugle boy & tungsols)
 SFT Dynamight 
Headphones:
 Balanced Qualia 010's (small/blue)
 Balanced SA5K's
 Ath L3000
 Sony R10 (maybe)
 Sensa 2xs
 Qualia 010 (balanced Black Dragon cable) 
 ATH-W10VTG, ATH-W11JPN 
Sources:
 SFT Modified Chinese CDP (make/model I still don't know)
 Sony SCD-1
 ipod
 Apogee MiniDac
 Eastsound E5 CDP
 Chord Blu/DAC64 
 Sony Vaio TX650 
Power:
Notes for the Table:
 Might also bring AKG K1000's and Super-T. Also, the SA5K's/Aria are a game time decision.

*Table 20: (A) rsabo, (B) CD44Hi, (C) rich1122!*

Amps:
 DIY Pimeta (needs wall power)
 DIY PINT 
 SinglePower Solid state amplifier [single-ended]
 PA2V2 Amp
Headphones:
 MS-1's
 modded KSC-75's
 Headphile Modded Grado SR-200
 Grado HF-1 #49=
 ER-4P w/P->S Cable
 Recabled MDR-SA5000 balanced, [but I have a XLR-->1/4 adapter.]
Sources:
 Iaudio X5
 laptop - most songs are in FLAC. unfortunatly, no external DAC as of now, so it's onboard audio
 (I still need to define a source. Most likely my NJB3 with wav files..., but maybe we can figure something out)
 iPod 5G 30GB w/Black TurboDock w/interconnect cable and/or PocketDock
Power:
 Monster HT 3500 Power Conditioner 
 several Monster PC100 power strips. I can certainly bring a couple.
Notes for the Table:
 Shure E4c's will be here too, but please bring your own tips!
 I can bring an assortment of balanced Senn cables for comparison if anyone is interested:
 -Stefan AudioArt (actually I have both single and balanced for this one)
 -Cardas balanced
 -Zu Mobius,
 -GrandEnigma (this one is coming up for sure, since jjcha will audition after me)
 -ayt999 senn balanced.

*Table 21: (A) Erikzen and (B) Michael_Crespo!*

Amps:
 STAX SRM-1/MKII
 Larocco PR II 
 REGA EAR head amp with a pair of Rega Couple IC's. 
Headphones:
 Stax Lambda Pro
 Grado HF-1
 Sennheiser HD595 headphones. 
 Grado HF-1 
 AKG K701.
Sources:
 Laptop
 Headroom MicroDAC
 Ack Dack v2.0 w/high res caps and Stereovox HDXV Digital Cable. 
Power:
 Naim Wiremold powerstrip.
Notes for the Table:


----------



## immtbiker

*[size=medium]We are assigning table numbers and using a buddy system[/size]*. 

 3 setups to a table, so someone is always around. If you have 2 other people you would like to be grouped with...PM Jahn with who the three are and what each person's setup is going to be and we will have a post so everyone can see what will be there and where.
 Table layout is on the first page. Please let Jahn know what your first 3 preferences are. 

 We are going to have a bunch of *portables *tables in the middle of the members tables.

*Without gear* and organizing placement, it won't be a very good meet. Of course people "flying in" are excluded unless you would like to add to the portables tables or are willing to bring something nice in your travels.

 Time to get serious. Please *don't *come empty handed...it wouldn't be fair to those who are lugging gear. Security will be tight and besides the Vendor trial equipment, we are going to have eveyone's setups *stay together*.

 Cutoff for sign-up will be March 22nd, and those who wish to attend after the cutoff will be wait listed and if someone who is already signed up cancels, we will swap places with those who were wait listed in the order they PM'd Jahn. 

 For security and safety purposes, you *must *be on the list to get in the meet.

 Thanks.


----------



## n_maher

Ok, I'm in. After much waffling and contemplation I think I'm up for it. The wife has been notified of my pending absence and the room has been booked. I'll put together a list of gear that I'll be bringing, 95% DIY stuff mostly but maybe, just maybe this "deadline" will force me to finish a few things that have been languishing far too long...

 Looking forward to shaking a hand or 100. 

 Nate


----------



## lionel marechal

Hello there, 

 I am new to a headphone meet, never been to one, not sure I would be able to really talk about the stuff I have but I definitly plan to attend the first day. Uncertain for the second day.

 With the equipment I have, is it worth to bring it ? (Look at sig) I am afraid it pretty basic stuff with what some other people are bringing.

 Lionel


----------



## etys rule

Me will be there. Where do I sign?


----------



## bahringe

I'll be there ............. free Stax Lambda's for everyone right?


----------



## sheya

I would like to be added to the list of attendees.
 Aaron Sheya.

 Thanks for taking the time to put this together, I'm really looking forward to it.
 -Aaron.


----------



## Dave1

I'll be there as part of the DC/VA/MD group.


----------



## Michael Crespo

I would like to attend the meet on Saturday. Please add me to the list for this day.

 Michael Crespo

 edit: I'm bringing a friend and PM'd Jahn regarding this on 3/10/06.


----------



## Tmij

I'm in as well for that Saturday, Tmij.


----------



## immtbiker

For all members that are new to Head-fi, we are running out of room for long standing members. Please let Jahn know if you want to bring a guest. But, for now, they will have to be wait-listed and if there's room and people cancel, we would be glad to accomodate them.


----------



## MC Jeff D

Hi there:

 Count me in, looking forward to meeting the heaphone crew!

 Jeff Dorgay
 Publisher
 TONE-Audio


----------



## pmillett

I'm thinking about coming, if I can get approval form my boss... uh, wife. And assuming there's still room?

 Looks like the hotel is sold out. Any locals know of other places nearby? Expedia shows a place right next door but I don't know anything about it.

 It would be difficult to decide what to bring, mostly because a lot of it is very heavy and tough to lug on a plane...

 Pete


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pmillett* 
_I'm thinking about coming, if I can get approval form my boss... uh, wife. And assuming there's still room?

 Looks like the hotel is sold out. Any locals know of other places nearby? Expedia shows a place right next door but I don't know anything about it.

 It would be difficult to decide what to bring, mostly because a lot of it is very heavy and tough to lug on a plane...

 Pete_

 

Very cool, let me know when it's a lock and you can PM me any gear you're bringing - the hotel will also accept any deliveries there just in case you want to just ship stuff over, hehe.


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks to everybody for the overwhelming support we have received for the 1st National Head-Fi meet! 

 Requests to attend have exceeded our expectations, which means we will have a very successful meet - for without the members of Head-Fi attending the meet just wouldn't happen.

 However, this presents something of a dilemma. We have always run Head-Fi meets on the basis that they are open to all members and that space is filled on a first come, first serve basis. We have tried to run this meet in the same way, and although we want to keep that spirit, we need to modify this a bit so as to be fair to the vast majority of Head-Fiers, especially those that have been around for a long time.

 There have been quite a few *new *members asking to attend and to bring more than one guest. While we want to be able to accomodate everyone, and we understand that nobody wants to travel alone, we need to make some changes to the way we compile the guest list. We are in danger of having too many people (room occupancy limits) and freezing out some long time Head-Fi members.

 1. As of March 10, any person asking to attend that has less than 50 posts will be wait listed.

 2. Anybody who has already been put on the guest list will not be affected.

 3. Guests must be kept to 1. In addition to crowding out existing members, we are also paying for a dinner for all attendees, if they choose to stay. This will be offset only by the donations and purchasing raffle tickets for the donated door prizes, but please don't abuse the hospitality. The two main reasons for this meet is to get *members *from Head-Fi together and help support Head-Fi monetarily for the next year.

 4. Those new members not already on the list wishing to attend will be put on the wait list in order of request. We understand that in some cases travel arrangements need to be made so we will try and let you know if you are on the list at least a week before the meet. April 15.

 5. If you are on the attendee list and you know that you definitely can't make it, please PM Jahn, so that others wishing to attend, can do so.

 6. Please PM Jahn with the equipment that you are bringing. This is a meet, not a Hi-Fi show, and most members need to contribute gear, to make it successful for all of those involved, including our wonderful sponsors.

 7. *New *people are signing up with Head-Fi *just *to attend the Meet and are saying they have nothing to contribute and it is not that kind of event...it is a meet, like all other Head-Fi meets, but on a larger scale. We will try to accomodate them, but after tenured and long standing members have had their chance to sign up. The cut-off date for signing up is March 22nd. (including the wait-list)


 We hope you understand our position and we regret if anyone feels slighted. When organizing an event of this size it is almost impossible to please everyone yet we have an obligation to make this as successful as possible. 

 Thank you,
 Head-Fi National Meet
 Advisory Committee


----------



## Asr

If someone traveling alone needs a room in the hotel, I'm available to split (booked my room weeks ago), you pay half the cost. Prefer a roommate in their 20s or 30s.


----------



## Hirsch

I'm not on the list, but will be there.


----------



## strohmie

I'm unfortunately going to pull my name off the guest list, which just plain sucks. I'm going to have more pressing matters to attend to that weekend.


----------



## kyrie

I can probably get there. Can you put my name on the list, thanks.


----------



## jcx

i would like to attend, if this post is counted then i make the 100 post cutoff, otherwize i would urge you to consider the date of my first post

 i hope to build 2 channels of the same circuit by the time of the meet (having 2 different 1 channel examples of a unique multiloop concept prototyped), in any event i do have a modded sony ce-775 sacd player (digital volume adj hacked into the DAC's uC control interface)


----------



## Shatz

Is anyone who is going to the meet planning on ordering anything from Triangle Cables (www.trianglecables.com) before the meet. I can't quite bring myself to pay $7 shipping for a $2 coupler. If you are and could help me out please PM me.

 Also on an entirely different subject, I saw a few people looking for other hotel options, you'ce got the Ramada next door, which I'm not sure but might share the same booking as the Adria, and you have the Anchor Motor Inn, about 6 blocks down, it's a little seedy but cheap. Feel free to pm me with questions about the hotels, I live in the area.

 Thanks,
 -Shatz


----------



## Alex M

I would like to come. The 50 posts cutoff must be custom made for me.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alex M* 
_I would like to come. The 50 posts cutoff must be custom made for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Right you are! Added to the list, and btw check out the list under that - Westone has signed up for a Sponsor Table!


----------



## Ph34rful

Can you add me to the list? (+1 for my brother)
 Thanks!


----------



## GoRedwings19

I was wondering can you put me down tentatively for the meet. I can find out in the next 48 hours if I can make it.

 So who can I table with or does anyone mind sharing with me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm lemme see what rules I have...oh yeah...break my stuff I will kick you in the lovespuds...and then nail your meatstick to the table.


----------



## Davidny1

Please pencil me in. Thanks much


----------



## ojnihs

Hey Jahn, can you add me as tentative as well, I'll know for sure in like two days at the most. Philodox has made me want to go badly! As he stated, The Head-Fi (Inter)National would be a killer first meet. Oh, and put me near the beer table!!!!


----------



## Jahn

folks wanted to know where the thread was to post questions to the Q&A Stereophile-moderated Panel at the nat meet, so i put the link up on the 4th post on the first page!


----------



## Purgatos

I'll be coming for the Saturday, barring some terrible disaster in the next month.


----------



## geom_tol

Please add me to the list. I can bring a DIY amp if there's room.
 Thanks!
 /geom_tol


----------



## mrdon

I'll be there on Saturday and I will PM Jahn with my equipment list, but just to give everyone a head's up I'll be bringing IMHO the new "King" of Budget Cans, the Philips SHP-895, which recently arrived via Hong King for the unbelievably low price of $50USD.


----------



## Jahn

Tables 15, 18, and 21 are the only tables that have zero on them right now - interestingly enough, those are the tables that will get the most foot traffic and visual exposure since they are all next to the doors! Come get em!


----------



## patman657

I would like to come, but I can't be certain at this point in time. If I did, I would likely bring one guest. Please add me to the list, and I will take my name off later if I can't make it.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I would like to be added to the wait list please. I will be coming alone if I make the cut. All of my gear is listed in the signature but I probably won't be bringing a source as the 80 lb turntable, phono preamp and all that vinyl would be kind of hard to carry on the train. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to have Headphile upgrades done on the K340s soon so I guess they might be finished by the time this comes around.

 Thanks,

 Jeff


----------



## fierce_freak

I'm in...possible +1, but probably not.


----------



## classfolkphile

I would like to attend with one guest if possible.

 I will PM Jahn with my equipment list but here it is for those interested:

 World Power Power Wing Line Conditioner, VH Audio AirSine PCs, Exemplar Denon 2900, VH Audio Spectrum ICs, Headroom Millet Hybrid with Home Module and Desktop Pwr. Supply, Moon Audio Blue Dragon V.2 cables, Sennheiser 650s, AKG 701s.


----------



## immtbiker

*For those of you that still need a room*, I have a block of 10 rooms reserved at a motel literally 3 blocks away, but you have to notify me through PM with your info and I have to reserve them at the same time. Normal price is $128 double occupancy (2 beds) which includes free parking and continental breakfast. Group rate is $115. If you want to book by yourself and skip the $13 savings, call 800 44-Anchor. The address is 215-34 Northern Blvd, Bayside NY 11361. 

*I have until next weekend to get group rate*.

 Their website is: http://www.theanchorinn.com/


As I stated previously, I am going to keep the thread pruned for the sake of new people not having to sift through hundreds of unrelated posts.

 So after a day or two, I'm going to delete the chatter. Please don't take it personally.


----------



## ESavinon

Count me in and one guest please.


----------



## heymaceo

How about that, my 50th post.

 Oh yeah... count me in.

 I'll bring the AT Oldie Woodies.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Are any Manhattan residents in need of a ride to the Meet? I will be driving out from the city so I thought I would offer three seats in my rental SUV. I know it will be a bit difficult to cart all the stuff out there from the city for those without a car. I would prefer not to drive all over Manhattan to pick people up if at all possible. Maybe we can meet in Lower Manhattan.


----------



## Euripides

I am interested in attending with a friend of mine. $20 a head is well worth it 

 Edit: Darn, wish I signed up earlier. Oh well guess I go on the waiting list.

 Wohoo.....after the meet there is a White Castle down the road on the corner of Bell Blvd.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* 
_Are any Manhattan residents in need of a ride to the Meet? I will be driving out from the city so I thought I would offer three seats in my rental SUV. I know it will be a bit difficult to cart all the stuff out there from the city for those without a car. I would prefer not to drive all over Manhattan to pick people up if at all possible. Maybe we can meet in Lower Manhattan._

 

if you set up a new thread pm me and i can link it to the first page - go, manhattan carpoolers!


----------



## Jahn

This is the LAST DAY for 50+ post members to leapfrog over the waiting list! Starting tomorrow, yer ALL going on the waiting list, muahahaaha!


----------



## recstar24

Hey guys,

 Count me in and one guest as well.


----------



## BrianS

count me and my dad in (waiting list i guess).
 confirmation tomorrow

 sent pm to Jahn

 edit: can someone please list address of the meet, i saw it earlier but now its lost and im very tired
 thank you
 found it thank you first post duh im tired LOL


----------



## nytryder7

If it is not too late please count me in as well w/two guest. Thanks!


----------



## Jahn

you made it JUST under the wire!

 FROM NOW ON EVERYONE ELSE GOES ON THE WAITING LIST NO MATTER WHAT YOUR POST COUNT!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nytryder7* 
_If it is not too late please count me in as well w/two guest. Thanks!_

 

NiteRyder is just for Sunday.

*Anyone wishing to come on Sunday, please post on Jahn's Sunday Link on first page, with equipment list.*


----------



## raisin

So does this mean that we are set at ~180 Head-fi'ers to be attending?


----------



## BrianS

wasn't the max 250+50? does that leave enough room for manufacturers and guests?
 thank you


----------



## Jahn

*[size=small]This post is a really informal list of people who will be attending the SUNDAY MEET. More informal, we can stuff up to 60 folks, so PM me if you can make it! And if you are bringing gear, PM me that too and I'll put it under your name - no table assignments needed here since we're playing Sunday more loosey goosey - plug and play that day![/size]*

*CONFIRMED ATTENDEES:*
 Agile_One
 Alex_M 
 Asr 
 Bozebuttons
 BrianS 
 CD44hi 
 cheechoz
 classfolkphile
 classfolkphile's Guest ("Paul") 
 classfolkphile's Guest ("Tree") 
 drubrew
 Edwood 
 Editedby
 espra
 GarlicKnots
 GoRedwings19
 gpalmer 
 grbwitt
 hirsch
 hungrych
 Immtbiker
 Insomniac
 Jahn 
 jar 
 Jaybar
 Jaybar's (+1) guest 
 Jjcha
 jp11801
 jpelg
 Jude
 Jude's (+1) guest
 Kazo123
 Kazo123's (+1) guest
 kdaq 
 lan 
 insomniac
 mbriant
 mjg
 MikeG 
 MikeG's Guest ("Holly") 
 n_maher 
 NeilPeart 
 nytryder7
 nytryder7's Guest ("Bob")
 nytryder7's Guest ("Dave")
 Philodox
 PsychoZX
 PsychoZX's Guest ("Bill")
 RaySamuels 
 Romanee 
 SiBurning 
 stevieo 
 thrice 
 tjkurita
 Trogdor
 Trogdor's (+1) guest
 Tyll
 Tyrion
 vic 
 Voltron 
 vpivinylspinner
 w1ned
 w1ned's Guest (+1)
 Wmcmanus 
 Zatara

*UNCONFIRMED ATTENDEES:*


TOO LATE! Check here to see what you can do about it!



*GEAR:*
*Jahn: *
 Lan-modded E-MU 0404 => 3-ft Dayton Glass Optical Digital Out => Lan-modded Lite DAC-AH => Headphile Blacksilver ICs => Melos SHA-Gold "Death Star" Reference Pre-Amp/Headphone Amp w/PCC88 Philips (Amperex) Heerlen Holland tubes with HAL-O 9 Damping Instruments => PRE-AMP TO: Audioquest Diamondback ICs => STAX SRM-1/MKII => STAX Lambda Pro Earspeakers or HEADPHONE AMP TO: Headphile BlackSilver-recabled Grado HP-2 w/DT770 Headband & Headphile Zeta Port C-Pads ("Darth Grados") or Headphile BlackSilver-recabled & impedance-tweaked DT770/600 Ohm ("Darth Beyers" stolen by Sister) => SR325...as endcaps on my Headphile Stand!

*PsychoZX:*
 Eastsound CD-E5
 FEEL HP-200SE Hybrid Tube/Mosfet amp 
 Sennhieser HD-650s 
 Headphile Woodied & Blacksilver Recabled HF-1's 
 RnB Audio Grace Five Two Senn Cable
 1m Grover UR6
 5ft Signal Cable Digital Reference Power Cord
 5ft Custom Enigma Audio Power Cord
 Monster Power HTS3500MKII

*Voltron:*
 *Katrina SR-71
 *SuperMacro v.3
 *[MAYBE] Meier Audio Corda Prehead Prototype (Woodied Face)
 *iPod(s)
 *iPod Universal Dock
 *PocketDock
 *Cables: RnB Gold Reference, RnB Black Diamond, Ted's Ear Candy, Rat Shack
 *HF-1 #41
 *K701 or K601 or CD3000 (maybe just see what is most lacking from others)
 *Senn Headphone Clamps (x4) and Koss Headphone Clamps (x3) to share
 *Travel Size Slappa full of CDs

*vpivinylspinner:*
 Corda Aria
 Esoteric CDZ-500 CD Player
 Richard Gray's Power Company 400s (4 Plugs)
 Sony SCDE-775
 Sennheiser HD-650 (Cardas)
 AKG K340
 Sony MDR SA-5000
 Audio-Technica ATH-A900
 Gilmore Dynamic V2-SE with Blackgates and Silver Wiring

*BrianS:*
 grover digital -> lavry black da10 -> zu mobius -> Sennheiser HD650
 PS Audio UPC200 ->all volex
 singlepower MPX3 6CG7 RCA cleartop, solen stage 1 
 on the way: grover ur6.

*SiBurning:*
 The Coolest Turntable in the World!

*MikeG:*
 McAlister Electrostatic Amp

*Purgatos:*
 A 3G iPod with Turbodock II, HeadRoom BitHead, Grado SR-80, the old-style Beyer DT880 and hopefully a DIY Millett Hybrid.

*Philodox and Tyrion:*
 Tyrion is bringing his Sony VIAO and Philodox is going to hook an external harddrive and wireless router to that to feed the Squeezebox.
 PS Audio UPC-200
 Lavry Black DA10
 Heavily modded AKG K340
 John Grado HF-1
 Naim CD5i
 Raptor, Stealth, KGSS, HE60, HD-650/RnB G52, HHF-1, Hornet, E5, VAIO - I will also have with me Susnick Audio IC's for people to try out.

*Classfolkphile:*
 Exemplar Denon 2900, VH Audio AirSine PCs and Spectrum ICs, Headroom Millet Hybrid with Desktop Pwr. Supply, Sennheiser 650s w Moon Audio Blue Dragon V.2 cable, and AKG 701s.

*Asr:*
Headphones:
 AKG K271S
 Sony MDR-V6
 Koss KSC 35 and KSC 75
 Audio Technica ATH-ES5
Amps:
 Xin SuperMini-3
 Little Dot Micro+
Cables/Accessories:
 Ixos 1.5M RCA-mini IC
 generic 4' mini-mini IC
 generic 6' double-corded mini-mini IC
 female-female connector for cable extensions
 RCA-mini adapter converter
Sources:
 Panasonic SL-CT579V (PCDP)
 Asus Z71V laptop computer
 iAudio U2 1GB (flash DAP) loaded with same music from previous day, see table 16

*kaq and jar:*
Amps:
 PIMETA
 Dynalo
 Pimeta(TREAD)
 M3 (STEPS)
 RSA Hornet
Headphones:
 Alessandro MS-2i
 Sennheiser HD-600/Oehlbach aftermarket headphone cable
 Grado HF-1 & Zeta Flat C-Pads
 Beyerdynamic DT-880 (Vintage 600 Ohm)
 AKG K701
 Alessandro MS-1
 Grado HF-1 #229
 Sennheiser HD201
 Sennheiser PX-100
 Sennheiser HD650/Cardas recable
Sources:
 Headroom Overture DAC
 Art DI/O
 Harman Kardon FL8300 (5 disc cd changer)
 Headroom MicroDAC(with laptop)
 Rio Karma.

*Alex_M:* 
 Senn HD650
 Sony SA5000
 Iriver SlimX 550
 Iriver iHP 120
 RSA Hornet

*Jaybar:*
 STAX SR 404 Earspeakers

*n_maher:*

 Amps:
 n_maher built PPA V2 w/ OPA627s, stepped attenuator and prototype Jung power suppy (pretty
 maxed config)
 n_maher built Pete Millett Low Voltage Hybrid (Millett Hybrid) #1 w/ Alps 50k pot, discrete diamond buffers and STEPS power supply
 n_maher built Pete Millett Low Voltage Hybrid (Millett Hybrid) #2 w/ Alps pot, discrete diamond buffers, TREAD power supply
 Headphones:
 Senn HD600s w/ HiGHFLYiN9 one-off custom Cardas cable
 HF-1 #10 - en480c4 woodie modded
 Senn HD201 - self recabled w/ starquad
 Modded AKG K340s
 Sources:
 n_maher modded Toshiba 3950 (transport)
 n_maher built Monica2 DAC w/ dual TREAD power supply
 3G 20gig Ipod w/ Sik line-out
 Power:
 Monsterpower HTS 3500 MKII

*tjkurita:*
 DIY 300B Dual Mono Amp
 Linn Ikemi CD player. AH! Super Tube CD player.
 Chang Lightspeed HT 1000 Power conditioner.
 HD 600 w/ Equinox cable.


----------



## jaybar

Please add my name to the list, if possibele?

 Thanks,

 Jay


----------



## jaybar

I could come either Saturday or Sunday, whatever is easier. Can I get the address?

 Jay


----------



## NeilPeart

I'll be there both days...


----------



## Edwood

Oh, uh yeah. Did I mention that I was staying in NYC until Monday morning? I'll be there for both Saturday and Sunday.

 -Ed


----------



## Jahn

Folks, a third of the sunday list is already full. Especially for the folks flying in and staying at the hotel, you realy should PM me otherwise you'll end up on the Sunday Waiting List which will be quite long since there are only 60 spots for Sunday!


----------



## philodox

Why are there only 60 spots for sunday? I must be missing something.


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Why are there only 60 spots for sunday? I must be missing something._

 

 Saturdays meet we have three rooms rented that will be opened up to one big room.For sunday we will be limited to 1 of those 3 rooms as the other 2 where already booked for sunday.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Why are there only 60 spots for sunday? I must be missing something._

 

Quoted from the very first post of this thread:


The second day, Sunday, we have one 1100 sq. foot room reserved for Head-Fier's who wish to attend a second day, or couldn't make it the first day. This is going to be members-only day, no contributing vendors or manufacturers selling their products. Just a regular meet.

 We can probably have up to 80 people, but not at one time and it is going to be very hard to keep the noise level down.


----------



## Jahn

Folks, for my sanity, please try to PM me with the whole rig you are bringing on sat or sun, because the "add this subtract that" thing is killing me! not directed at anyone specifically, since i got 12 requests like that in the past 48 hours, hehe!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* 
_I'll be there both days... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

NorCal Head-Fi is representin'


----------



## Jahn

BEYERDYNAMIC signed up for a vendor table - check the first page post to see what goodies they've given to the raffle!


----------



## Voltron

That is very cool that Audio Technica and Beyer are in. Why did they decide so late in the game, I wonder? Did Aaron's subtle persuasions finally win them over...


----------



## immtbiker

Hey Al...that's downright scary. I was just screaming to one of my co-workers today "Stella!" and I had to explain to her that it was Marlon Brando in "A Streetcar Named Desire". 

 I simply told the manufacturers that I had "an offer that they couldn't refuse", unless they wanted to "sleep with the fishies".

 Just call me Mister Subtle. 

 Seriously, we are fortunate enough to have some members with the right contacts who were very convincing in pointing out the merits of being there.
 This truly shows what Head-Fi can do when it joins together to do good, rather than bitchin' and moanin' about righting the wrongs.


----------



## immtbiker

Our good friends at *Audio Technica *have purchased a table to help fund the cause but will not be able to have any employees there to man their table.

 This offers us a *wonderful opportunity*. We are looking for *2 attendees* to man the table and loan out their gear for trial with the members equipment setups. 
 The Meet is from 11-7 so that means 8 hours divided up any way the 2 people wish. 4 hours in a row or 2 on and 2 off or switch every hour. Whatever the *lucky* two decide.

*The incentive?* Besides being a nice guy/gal, the 2 people will walk out of the meet as proud owners of a pair of *Audio Technica's ATH-A500 headphones:*





 That equates to approximately $25 per hour.

 "How do I get in on this wonderful opportunity", you ask?

 Simply follow the link in Jahn's "LINK" Post on page one:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...22&postcount=4

 ...and write an essay between 100 and 500 words as to why you are the best suited person to be assigned this most regal task. The contest ends April 7th.

 Please do not post the essay in *this *thread


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Hey Al...that's downright scary. I was just screaming to one of my co-workers today "Stella!" and I had to explain to her that it was Marlon Brando in "A Streetcar Named Desire". 

 I simply told the manufacturers that I had "an offer that they couldn't refuse", unless they wanted to "sleep with the fishies".

 Just call me Mister Subtle._

 

[size=medium]Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes...[/size]

 It's Brando day! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_This truly shows what Head-Fi can do when it joins together to do good, rather than bitchin' and moanin' about righting the wrongs._

 

Amen, brother! Hang in there, less than a month from today you will be through this ordeal they call the National!


----------



## JzzMaTzz

Would be nice if Wadia could make the meet with their new players.


----------



## Ph34rful

Is it too late to reserve a room at the group rate?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ph34rful* 
_Is it too late to reserve a room at the group rate?_

 

YGPM


----------



## Jahn

Everyone, check the first page for Shure's update - donations galore from their table! Plus, since the official release of you-know-what is RIGHT after this meet...


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Oh, uh yeah. Did I mention that I was staying in NYC until Monday morning? I'll be there for both Saturday and Sunday.

 -Ed_

 

Yupper, me too, well, at least I'll be there for Saturday and Sunday, I fly out Sunday night...


----------



## Jahn

Hey, where's my ice cream analogy? My custom title got changed!


----------



## erikzen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_Hey, where's my ice cream analogy? My custom title got changed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, co-coordinator only lasts until the meet; an ice cream analogy is forever.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_Hey, where's my ice cream analogy? My custom title got changed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heheh, I lost mine awhile ago. 

 -Ed


----------



## recstar24

I was planning on being there as well for the Sunday meet - sorry if I wasn't clear enough, plane won't fly out until sunday night


----------



## saturnine

Well guys, you are going to have to cross my name off the roster. I can't make it due to both a family situation & monetary reasons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be sure to take some good pics..

 Maybe next time, if there is a next time


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erikzen* 
_Yeah, co-coordinator only lasts until the meet; an ice cream analogy is forever._

 

Co-cordinator -$5.00
 Ice cream analogy -priceless


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Heheh, I lost mine awhile ago._

 

But that was 'cause you were bad!


----------



## immtbiker

Even though he can't be at the meet *Audio Addict* has graciously donated a box of aprroximately 250 bags of individually wrapped Beer Nut brand cashews and peanuts for snacking.

 Thank you Audio Addict! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course this and all other food and drinks should be limited to consumption in the prefunction area. Music and food. 2 of the 3 necessary elements in life.


----------



## Chefguru

Back from the dead! Sign me up for the meet.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chefguru* 
_Back from the dead! Sign me up for the meet._

 

Chefguru...anyone signed up after the 22nd is wait listed. We will know who we can fit in from the wait list, the week before the meet. Check the first page for attendees and wait list. Also, please post if you want to attend on Sunday, and let Jahn know what equipment you will be bringing if we can squeeze you in.
 Thanks.


----------



## Sdali

Just found out about this. Please put me on the wait list. No guests. 

 thanks


----------



## scrypt

Pity I've underestimated the membership boom, since I hadn't thought there would _be_ a waiting list. I malingered astride the P.S. 230 Doris L. Cohen fence until just now, when a Head-fi crony at work informed me of the deadline. This would be the first meet I'd ever attended, since I value my anonymity.

 If only. No matter. Do insert me into your squat list, big boy, plus one.


----------



## philodox

I know we can't show favouritism... but Scrypt HAS to come!


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I know we can't show favouritism... but Scrypt HAS to come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No kidding, he's a living legend! Young lad, prepare the gilded "Annonymous" and "Guest of Annonymous" name tags at once!


----------



## jar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I know we can't show favouritism... but Scrypt HAS to come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

agreed. It would really suck if a great poster like scrypt were left out in the cold, with all of the 10 post people who are bringing guests. I think there should be some way of handling this situation, but I'm not sure what it is. Maybe a pool of discretionary last minute spots held back to be distributed at immtbiker or jahn's whim? (edit: I meant this more as a suggestion for future meets, and used immt and jahn as examples. Though if we're not hard up against the attendance cap, I think this is a reasonable thing to do for this meet also)

 Also, is there going to be any effort to confirm attendance from everyone on the list? It's not fair to leave people on the waitlist out for spots that end up unclaimed.

 What's the attendance cap, anyway?


----------



## Jahn

By April 15th the front page will be updated with who made it from the waiting list - there's only room for 250, and that includes the folks at the vendor tables. We'll do what we can to get everyone in there, but there might be some folks left out, waiting for last minute cancellations between the 15th and the meet. I'll keep a waiting list active for those poor souls.
*
 So please, if you know you aren't coming, let us know, and if you know you want to come, please let us know.*

 The same goes for Sunday. It's more loosey goosey, but there's still a 60 person limit since the room is smaller (we aren't eating up the entire ballroom for sunday) and pretty soon we might have to do a waiting list for that deal too.

*So please, if you know you aren't coming on Sunday, let us know, and if you know you want to come on Sunday, please let us know.*

 Thanks!


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


 Anybody know the hours of the meet, Sat and Sun? I'll be training in from NJ and that info would help me plan my trip. 
 

The information that you seek is in the first post in this thread.


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grbwitt* 
_Anybody know the hours of the meet, Sat and Sun? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be training in from NJ and that info would help me plan my trip.

 George Witterschein aka in headfi grbwitt_

 


 11am - 7pm


----------



## Jahn

The time will be from 11am-7pm on sat and sun, but after sat's meet we'll have free food for everyone - the banquet is another reason why we need names with the headcount since partycrashers won't get a seat to eat the meat!


----------



## BrianS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_The time will be from 11am-7pm on sat and sun, but after sat's meet we'll have free food for everyone - the banquet is another reason why we need names with the headcount since partycrashers won't get a seat to eat the meat!_

 

afterall everyone will need hunger to cure their anxiousness for just plopping down $$$ for the gear they want. lol


----------



## immtbiker

What's the cure for winning an incredibly nice door prize donation between $100 and $1000? Ice cream? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 People...I must ask all of those who have questions, to please read the first page before asking. Most of the info that you seek is on that page, including edits. We worked very hard to make this as clear and understandable as possible, and I started this meet *6 months ago*, so if anyone gets left out, it's going to be a serious shame.

 We will do *everything *in our power to accomodate all that want to come, especially those who have shared a great deal with this community. That's what this meet is all about.

 Also, please remember that donations (not only buying raffle tickets) are necessary to making this a success (success as in me not having to refinance my mortgage to pay for it), so please do the right thing when signing in at the door. 

 Also *extension cords *(30/60/100') and *power strips *are a must. Of course it is imperative that all members who are not getting on an airplane, *bring their rigs*, or else we will all be standing around waiting for the raffle and banquet.

*Contributions *from everyone attending (donations, gear for listening to, music, good breath and clean hair) are the things that will make this a successful meet that will go down in the record books. 

 We have at least 3 magazines that are going to be covering this event. And don't forget that the moderated panel discussion will be recorded for all Head-Fiers to download and share with their grandchildren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The time is coming soon, when an idea that that started out as just a small inkling in a small brain is about to become a reality that will emulate what Head-Fi has and always will, be about.


----------



## foo_me

Please add 1 guest member on the wait list for me for saturday only. 
 I will be attending both saturday and sunday.

 Thanks!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Also *extension cords *(30/60/100') and *power strips *are a must. Of course it is imperative that all members who are not getting on an airplane, *bring their rigs*, or else we will all be standing around waiting for the raffle and banquet._

 

I'm getting on an airplane and will be bringing a good portion of my rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be carrying on my gear, and checking my bag of clothes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Also, please remember that donations (not only buying raffle tickets) are necessary to making this a success (success as in me not having to refinance my mortgage to pay for it), so please do the right thing when signing in at the door._

 

Is there any way that you could post a few figures to give some guidence as to what sort of donations you need. The reason I ask is that I want to make darn sure that neither you nor anyone else is stuck holding a bill at the end of all of this, that is simply unacceptable. What I suggest is saying something like the following, "Given that X number of people are attending on Saturday if we average Y per person in donations everything will be covered." If you don't feel comfortable with that I completely understand.

  Quote:


 The time is coming soon, when an idea that that started out as just a small inkling in a small brain is about to become a reality that will emulate what Head-Fi has and always will, be about. 
 

And once more, for the record, a heartfelt thanks to you and all of the others who have freely donated so much of your time and efforts to make sure that this will go down as something so much more than just another Head-Fi meet. :twothumbsup:

 Nate


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_Is there any way that you could post a few figures to give some guidence as to what sort of donations you need. The reason I ask is that I want to make darn sure that neither you nor anyone else is stuck holding a bill at the end of all of this, that is simply unacceptable. What I suggest is saying something like the following, "Given that X number of people are attending on Saturday if we average Y per person in donations everything will be covered." If you don't feel comfortable with that I completely understand.

 And once more, for the record, a heartfelt thanks to you and all of the others who have freely donated so much of your time and efforts to make sure that this will go down as something so much more than just another Head-Fi meet. :twothumbsup:

 Nate_

 

I think this in part goes against the idea of a "donation" and it would be nice to recognize it as such and then give it further thought to come up with what should be a reasonable $ amount.

 Don't get me wrong, I perfectly see your point and wondered exactly the same thing. On the other hand I believe the whole point is in letting each one of us decide on his/her own.

 But hey, I am not immtbiker, he might very well think differently. He is indeed taking some risk.

 gio


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks Nate...I appreciate the kind words. Just to throw out some ballpark figures, the rooms for both days are costing me approximately $3800, and the banquet (depending on attendees and vendors) is costing between $15-20 per person, so at 300 people, that would be between $5 and 6,000.
 So without the additon of signage and all other costs, we are talking $10,000 minimum.
 If everyone gave $20, that would cover just the food.

 But then there's the table purchases by the vendors and the raffle money.

 My goal was to have the event pay for itself and have a sizeable donation to Head-Fi and Jude that would allow Head-Fi to run for 1 year without losing money. 
 The other main purpose is to keep our hobby alive and thriving and this is where vendor participation and the moderated panel comes in. We want our sponsors and manufacturers to be able to keep the audiophile world striving with communities such as ourselves being the driving force to keep it moving in the right direction.
 That is why so many of our sponsors and manufacturers were so willing to give away their products and donate to the cause. This should be a win-win situation for all involved. If everyone were to donate $20 or more dollars (a small price to pay), and buy raffle tickets in order to have a chance of winning some awesome gear, there shouldn't be any problems for this and future meets like these in the years to come.


----------



## immtbiker

It appears that there aren't a lot of people who are willing to give up some of their meet time to man the table for some free headphones.

 Tyll from Headroom has offered to sweeten the pot. 

*Along with each of the 2 members receiving a pair of Audio Technica ATAH500 headphones, Headroom is going to give each person a Bithead and a Gigabag that is slightly larger than the one on their site*.

 The headphones are $100, the Gigabag is $59 and the Bithead is $199 MSRP

 Any other essay writers feel that it would be worth their while? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=170734


----------



## giovanni

by the way, I join in full n_maher in his nice words for immtbiker & Co. What you guys are doing is just plain cool.

 And n_maher, lets go Triumph ! I will soon add to my profile.

 gio


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks guys...A couple of kind words can go a long way and make hard work all seem worthwhile.


----------



## recstar24

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Thanks guys...A couple of kind words can go a long way and make hard work all seem worthwhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dude you rock plain and simple, don't forget that, it will be a pleasure to meet you in person as well as talk audio and music


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks Ryan.

 Great news. *Headroom has added 2 Bitheads *to it's donations list. See first page for all donations.


----------



## GoRedwings19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* 
_Dude you rock plain and simple, don't forget that, it will be a pleasure to meet you in person as well as talk audio and music
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Aaron can talk for the whole of NYC. Believe me I have chatted to him on the phone


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *recstar24* 
_Dude you rock plain and simple, don't forget that, it will be a pleasure to meet you in person as well as talk audio and music
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually Aaron is even better in person!


----------



## Jahn

WARNING - a head-fier just told me that he called to confirm his hotel reservation and he got BUMPED due to overbooking. So call to make certain your room is DEFINITELY going to be there for you! It's a good thing the head-fier called to cancel, but still, it's scary.


----------



## jar

So, they just dropped his reservation without notifying him? Sounds like a great way to run a hotel to me.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_WARNING - a head-fier just told me that he called to confirm his hotel reservation and he got BUMPED due to overbooking. So call to make certain your room is DEFINITELY going to be there for you! It's a good thing the head-fier called to cancel, but still, it's scary._

 

I called and confirmed my room this morning, which was booked pretty much at the end of the block of Head-Fi rooms and it was still in the system. However, the hotel changed computer systems 2 weeks ago (what I was told) and therefor all of the confirmation numbers changed, I'd recommend that anyone planning on staying at the Adria/Ramada call to get your new confirmation number.

 Nate


----------



## Jahn

Westone has confirmed what they will be donating to the raffle - check out the first page and see what the new goodies are!


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_WARNING - a head-fier just told me that he called to confirm his hotel reservation and he got BUMPED due to overbooking. So call to make certain your room is DEFINITELY going to be there for you! It's a good thing the head-fier called to cancel, but still, it's scary._

 

I called in again before to confirm, and they had me down. Do I need to call again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *EDIT. I just called, and everything is OK for me. 

 -Ed


----------



## mbriant

Quote:


 I called and confirmed my room this morning, which was booked pretty much at the end of the block of Head-Fi rooms and it was still in the system. However, the hotel changed computer systems 2 weeks ago (what I was told) and therefor all of the confirmation numbers changed, I'd recommend that anyone planning on staying at the Adria/Ramada call to get your new confirmation number. 
 

I made my reservation on Feb. 8 and just called now to make sure the room was still being held. I mentioned that someone had been told the computer system had been recently changed, to which the desk clerk replied "That's news to me." I didn't confirm whether or not my confirmation number had been changed but they looked under my name and the room was still mine. He said as long as the room was reserved with a credit card, it would be held and nobody should be bumped. Then again, I once had a suite in Niagara Falls reserved with a card, but when I arrived, it had been given to someone else. It makes me wonder if they don't indeed bump people who have reserved only 1 night when someone else calls up looking for several nights accomodation.


----------



## drp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_...................My goal was to have the event pay for itself and have a sizeable donation to Head-Fi and Jude that would allow Head-Fi to run for 1 year without losing money. The other main purpose is to keep our hobby alive and thriving............_

 

Aaron,

 To get the ball (or keep the ball) rolling, you have $30 donation in your PayPal account. Even though I cannot make it to the meet, this landmark event deserves the support of the membership attending as well as those of us that will have to settle for living vicariously though the results thread. Gee, a few webcams sure would be nice.

 And may the best drp win the hp1000 drawing.. 8~)


----------



## immtbiker

Dave (DRP) you are the epitome of what a great Head-Fier is all about. Not only did you take out the time to organize your own Boston area meet, but you are donating a *nice *sum of money without even attending the event? Wow. 
 Thank you. Your generosity is beyond belief.

 Aaron


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbriant* 
_I made my reservation on Feb. 8 and just called now to make sure the room was still being held. I mentioned that someone had been told the computer system had been recently changed, to which the desk clerk replied "That's news to me." I didn't confirm whether or not my confirmation number had been changed but they looked under my name and the room was still mine. He said as long as the room was reserved with a credit card, it would be held and nobody should be bumped. Then again, I once had a suite in Niagara Falls reserved with a card, but when I arrived, it had been given to someone else. It makes me wonder if they don't indeed bump people who have reserved only 1 night when someone else calls up looking for several nights accomodation._

 

I re-confirmed today based on Nate's post and got the exact same response with a new confirmation number, etc.


----------



## raisin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbriant* 
_ Then again, I once had a suite in Niagara Falls reserved with a card, but when I arrived, it had been given to someone else._

 

Niagra Falls!, Niagra Falls!, slowly I turned, step by step, inch by inch...

 nyuk, nyuk, nyuk, nyuk...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 anyone?, anyone?.... Buellar?


----------



## scrypt

I intended to mention that my post effectively put me on the waiting list +1 (rather than solo), but scanning the length of said list, I feel I waited too long to ask. Rather than leave my plans (and those of my girlfriend) to chance, I'll decline now and allow the next foont to replace me in the queue. I probably wasn't meant to attend a meet in the first place.

 Still, I'm glad I posted here instead of sending a PM, so that everyone can see the list is fair chronologically.


----------



## Jahn

i'll take you off then scrypt, but if you ever change your mind let me know and i'll put you +1 back on the list.

 btw if you want to come just for Sunday, which is our normal meet, you and the +1 are welcome, as there is currently no waiting list for that day.


----------



## Edwood

Any thoughts on meals? Other than the Saturday Banquet?

 What's around? Shall we plan meal outings to various places, or perhaps we will mostly be all ordering delivery during the meets?

 I like to eat, so if anyone is interested, has suggestions (New Yorker Head-fiers), particularly Sunday night, that would be great.

 -Ed


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Any thoughts on meals? Other than the Saturday Banquet?

 What's around? Shall we plan meal outings to various places, or perhaps we will mostly be all ordering delivery during the meets?

 I like to eat, so if anyone is interested, has suggestions (New Yorker Head-fiers), particularly Sunday night, that would be great.

 -Ed_

 

on the main drag where the hotel is, is Dae Dong, which kicks BUTT for neng-myun, a korean noodle dish that just doesn't seem to taste the same anywhere else.


----------



## immtbiker

There are dozens of eateries within 10 blocks of the hotel from fancy seafood to Starbucks and Donkin Donuts. Diners, pizzarias and White Castle will alow you to eat without hassle.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_on the main drag where the hotel is, is Dae Dong, which kicks BUTT for neng-myun, a korean noodle dish that just doesn't seem to taste the same anywhere else._

 

Last time I heard of that it was a Chinese place that was putting opium in the food. The authorities were wondering why it was the only restaurant in the area with business and a waiting line that stretched for blocks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I can eat but I fly out at 7 PM Sunday so I'm not sure I can do it unless we go real early (or I sneak over myself).


----------



## Jahn

Opium Noodles Guaranteed not to be on the menu!


----------



## Asr

What about a movie, anyone up for going out to one Saturday night? I'd like to be able to see Silent Hill on opening weekend, would be great to get a Head-Fi group together.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_on the main drag where the hotel is, is Dae Dong, which kicks BUTT for neng-myun, a korean noodle dish that just doesn't seem to taste the same anywhere else._

 

LOL, being Korean and living in Los Angeles, Korean food is not really on the top of my wish list for eateries in NYC, But, if it's as good as Greg says, heheh. Oh wait, that was the chinese food place. Where's that one? Or are they closed down?

 I'll have to try something "uniquely" NYC, I guess. 

 -Ed


----------



## nabwong

Hey,

 Regarding the Banquet, do you know what's on the menu? I've some dietary constrains cos i'm muslim. If anyone knows, that'll be great so i can make arrangements in case i can't eat anything.

 Thanks,
 Najib


----------



## Purgatos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nabwong* 
_Hey,

 Regarding the Banquet, do you know what's on the menu? I've some dietary constrains cos i'm muslim. If anyone knows, that'll be great so i can make arrangements in case i can't eat anything.

 Thanks,
 Najib_

 

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask about this.

 I'm *very* vegetarian and usually eat vegan so I'd also be interested as to the menu contents.


----------



## Edwood

I guess maybe a dedicated food thread for the Nat'l meet might be in order? 

 Sorry if I derailed the main thread.

 -Ed


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* 
_What about a movie, anyone up for going out to one Saturday night? I'd like to be able to see Silent Hill on opening weekend, would be great to get a Head-Fi group together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The event is running until 10:00 p.m.

 You would have to leave early to catch a movie:

Event Schedule
 Saturday April 22nd, 2006
 8:00 am to 9:00 amRoom preparation by event staff.
 9:00 am to 10:00 amSet-up by exhibitors.
 10:00 am to 11:00 amSet-up by Head-Fi members with table reservations.
 11:00 am to 5:00 pmEvent opens to members at large.
 4:00 pmRaffle Drawing
 6:00 pm to 7:00 pmAll exhibit spaces and member tables cleared for banquet.
 7:00 pm to 7:30 pmBanquet staff prepares room for dinner.
 7:30 pm ….Dinner
 7:45 pm to 8:15 pmWelcome address, raffle awards, and ridiculous announcements.
 8:30 pm to 9:30 pmModerated panel discussion and question and answer session by headphone designers.
 10:00 pmEvent concludes, all must exit the room.
 10:00 pm to 11:00 pmEvent and venue staff clear room. Room must be empty.


----------



## The Monkey

Hi Immtbiker and Jahn,

 You guys are doing a great job!

 Do you know if there will be WiFi access in the meet rooms?


----------



## Asr

Damn, I guess a movie would have to be done on Friday night then. If anyone's up for Silent Hill, PM me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Hi Immtbiker and Jahn,

 You guys are doing a great job!

 Do you know if there will be WiFi access in the meet rooms?_

 

Yup, free wi-fi in the hotel. They've got a Web site: http://www.adriahotelny.com


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raisin* 
_Niagra Falls!, Niagra Falls!, slowly I turned, step by step, inch by inch...

 nyuk, nyuk, nyuk, nyuk...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone?, anyone?.... Buellar?_

 

Why I outta . . . You're such a Stooge, raisin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gpalmer's post about leaving on Sunday reminded me that I wanted to check if Jahn could start a ride shares to the airport thread linked to p.4 of this massive thread. My flight is at 6pm Sunday from JFK. I would think there will be some cross-over and maybe we can share some cabs or rides. Just a thought.

 Thanks again to Jahn and Aaron and other, lower-profile members of the planning team, for the amazing amount of work they are doing to make this a great event for all of us. I can't even imagine the number of hours going into this effort, but you gotta know we appreciate it out here in the hinterlands of HeadFidom!


----------



## Alex M

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Event Schedule
 Saturday April 22nd, 2006
 ...
_

 

Aaron, 

 Thank you for providing a schedule. It may be a good idea to put it in the body of your post on the first page for all to see, if it is not already there.


----------



## Jahn

Check the first page in the Related Threads post - Tyrion is selling off cables to donate to the Meet!


----------



## immtbiker

*I will be going to the Conference center tomorrow and negotiating the food prices and selections.*
 It is going to be a *hot Italian buffet *including pasta dishes and vegetarian lasagna for those with special menu needs.
 I will post the exact menu tomorrow night as soon as I get it so members can make alternate plans if need be.
 There will be *soda, coffe and tea* during the meal, along with *desert* and the *beverages will be available throughout the meet for a fair price of $1.00.*
 Check back tomorrow for the exact details.

Also, I am going to prune the thread again, so people can get the answers they need without reading multiple pages of fluff. 
 All of the reservations are secured and the old system is still upo and running for cross-check purposes. Please don't take it personally if your thread was deleted.

 Remember, everyone will need *power strips *to run their rigs from the supplied strips taped to the floor.
 There are two tables still unclaimed, and I am asking that people reserve those tables with their gear, and we will fit everyone in at all of the tables no matter what it takes.
 My daughter *Arielle* will be helping everyone get to their assigned tables and will do whatever you need to get your rigs setup and the space maximized. Please see her upon arrival.

 Aaron


----------



## immtbiker

That guy in the middle is *not *clapping.
 Please ask them to leave at once! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Tyrion for the special personal donation. Now you have to get up in front of everyone and pick the winning #! Hah!!!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Alex M* 
_Aaron, 

 Thank you for providing a schedule. It may be a good idea to put it in the body of your post on the first page for all to see, if it is not already there._

 


 Excellent idea. Done.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Thanks Tyrion for the special personal donation. Now you have to get up in front of everyone and pick the winning #! Hah!!!_

 

Not if I can sell it first and send you the money.


----------



## radfaraf

I could have sworn I requested to come with a +1 when I posted a while back. (http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...85#post1959485)
 Now it no longer says +1 on my post or next to my name. My gf confirms that i'm not crazy too, it really did say that at one point. I guess I can't bring her?


----------



## Jahn

radfaraf, i'm adding your +1 to the waiting list. no promises, but i'm sure things will work out!


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_I wanted to check if Jahn could start a ride shares to the airport thread linked to p.4 of this massive thread. My flight is at 6pm Sunday from JFK. I would think there will be some cross-over and maybe we can share some cabs or rides. Just a thought._

 

I'd really like to see this also. I'm coming in to La Guardia Friday and leaving Sunday and I have no idea how to get back and forth.


----------



## jaybar

Jahn-

 I lost my PM from you.

 I was on the attendee list with a guest. Can I get another PM or confirmation.

 Thanks,

 Jay


----------



## nabwong

Hi Aaron,

 Thanks for the food update. Really appreciate it. 

 Najib


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaybar* 
_Jahn-I lost my PM from you.
 I was on the attendee list with a guest. Can I get another PM or confirmation.
 Thanks, Jay_

 

Seek and yee shall find;

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...&postcount=273


----------



## vforrest

I shall attend to provide coverage for SoundStage! magazine. Looks like a great experience. Thanks for all the hard work that went into planning and arranging the meeting.

 Vade Forrester


----------



## Jahn

As posted on the first page, 4th post - I altered it a bit to help folks out!

*Carpool from Manhattan to the Meet! Especially if you can transit to Manhattan but not all the way to the Meet! THE THREAD APPLIES TO FOLKS COMING INTO NYC VIA TRAIN BUS PLANE ETC TOO! Coordinate your arrivals/departures!*

 Also, lists of manufacturers and press are already taken in account outside the attendee/waiting lists so if you are one of these types, no worries, we know you're coming thanks!


----------



## immtbiker

We are getting an incredible amount of press coverage. Here is what we have so far (wow!!!):

 Wes Philips, Stereophile

 John Atkinson, Stereophile

 Atul Kanagat, The Absolute Sound

 Steve Guttenburg, C-Net

 Michael Trei, Home Theater Magazine

 George Witterschein, The Audiophile Voice

 Evan Cornog, Slate

 N'Gai Croal, Newsweek

 Charles Hollander, Positive Feedback

 David Rich, The Audio Critic

 Jeff Dorgay, Tone Audio

 Ryan Clarin, 6Moons

 Vade Forrester, Soundstage

It keeps getting better...if that's possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Make sure you wear clean underwear.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_We are getting an incredible amount of press coverage. Here is what we have so far (wow!!!):

 ... snip ..._

 

Yeah, yeah, very impressive, but what about that Bozo who covers headphones from Tone - I don't see him listed there. 

 What?, he has nothing to say about the biggest thing to hit the headphone world in, like, forever? Probably waiting for a press release so he can cut and paste it.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Make sure you wear clean underwear.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I will display my clean Wedgy-Fi with pride. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Yeah, yeah, very impressive, but what about that Bozo who covers headphones from Tone - I don't see him listed there. 

 What?, he has nothing to say about the biggest thing to hit the headphone world in, like, forever? Probably waiting for a press release so he can cut and paste it._

 

Who needs that dude? We got the esteemed Mr. Dorgay to cover for Tone Audio instead, while that headphone guy is probably going to wire up a hammock between the Beyer and AT tables and sip mojitos all day!


----------



## immtbiker

Here we go (as promised):
 The mushrooms were included for our Muslim and Jewish friends who can't eat pork.
 The Ziti w/Broccoli, Stuffed Shells, Potatoes and Salad were added for our vegetarian friends.

 Don't you wish the rest of the world could get along like this?


 - Appetizers
Caesar Salad
 Italian Bread 
 Garlic Knots


 -Entrees and sides
Chicken Marsala
 Meatballs w/ Mushrooms
 Ziti w/ Broccoli 
 Stuffed Shells
 Roasted Potatos


 -Dessert and fluids
Assorted Sodas
 Coffee/Tea/Sanka 
 Assorted Cookies

 If you want bottled *water*, you are welcome to bring it in.

 We will have Wi-Fi internet access (all guests with rooms get assigned a code and we have 60 rooms occupied) and can share the codes if need be.

 Hopefully, this will make as many people happy as possible.


----------



## immtbiker

The Tone Audio headphone reviewer guy will be found in a corner somewhere, crying uncontrollably, because after this is over, life is going to seem like it's moving in slow motion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What will I do with my free time after the meet. Oh yeah, I can actually go back to listening to music...now there's a thought.

 The letters "PM" will go back to standing for "preventive maintenance" and my e-mail inbox will welcome spam with open arms.

 All kidding aside...I wouldn't trade the joys of doing this for anything in the world, except for maybe venerial disease and NYC rush hour traffic.


----------



## GoRedwings19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* 
_I'd really like to see this also. I'm coming in to La Guardia Friday and leaving Sunday and I have no idea how to get back and forth._

 

Ha I am arriving at Laguardia on Friday as Aaron said it's easier than JFK.


----------



## nabwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_
 Don't you wish the rest of the world could get along like this?
_

 

Thanks so much! Truth hurts, that's why people support the politicians.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GoRedwings19* 
_Ha I am arriving at Laguardia on Friday as Aaron said it's easier than JFK._

 

Apologies, Greg (gpalmer), as I think this will sting, but what time do you hit LaGuardia, esteemed Red One? If we can't avoid you, I guess we must share a cab or limo with you ...


----------



## GoRedwings19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Apologies, Greg (gpalmer), as I think this will sting, but what time do you hit LaGuardia, esteemed Red One? If we can't avoid you, I guess we must share a cab or limo with you ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Is NY 5 hours behind UK time? I would say roughly 5ish PM. I will know when I actually book the damn flight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am thinking of coming in on Thursday and doing the "tourist" thing. I will let you know ASAP.

 Keep my 2 pints of Guiness chilled cos I think by now I have won the bet...


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GoRedwings19* 
_Is NY 5 hours behind UK time? I would say roughly 5ish PM. I will know when I actually book the damn flight_

 

Yupper, it's 5 hours behind.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *agile_one* 
_Apologies, Greg (gpalmer), as I think this will sting, but what time do you hit LaGuardia, esteemed Red One? If we can't avoid you, I guess we must share a cab or limo with you ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know one alternative you didn't consider Agile_One is that we will probably have a trunk available or worst case, if we're bringing too much luggage, it's easy enough to bring along a set of roller skates and a tow rope...


----------



## Salt Peanuts

Well, I tried just about everything (e.g., favors, bribes, etc.) but I'm out of options at this point. Due to conflicts with my work that came about very recently, I will no longer be able to attend the National Meet (or Sunday part of it). I was really looking forward to this one, too. I'll have to content myself with just reading through the meet impression thread.


----------



## philodox

Damn, that is too bad. Was looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Damn, that is too bad. Was looking forward to meeting you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Likewise.


----------



## dannyandelyse

I just want to say thank you to the organizing group who are making it happen. Sounds like a lot of time and effort are being put into this. As members, let us not forget the good tooth fairy is not real and the organizers are depending on our generous raffle purchases and donations to pay for this great event. 

 Going to be a unique experience to be able to hear an amazing assortment of world class headphone gear all packed into one room.....maybe except for Tom, who sorta does this every night when not watching hockey!

 Dan


----------



## Ray Samuels

This is going to be one hell of gathering of head-fiers. It will go in HISTORY as the beginning of all hell breaking loose in the world of headphone listening invironment. This hobby will flourish to all 4 corners of this planet demanding the utmost respect from the best of the best "critics" out there. 

 Just want to say that a respected & great outstanding member, Aaron, made this dream a reality, thank you for your time & effort that you put into this project.

 My wife & I will be there on Friday morning, we will be available to give a helping hand if needed.

 I would like to thank the friends at VPI, who are sending us the SUPER scout master, $5,000.00 turn table, it will be equipped with one of the greatest cartridges, Shelter X90, thanks Todd, "TTVJ". This will be the system to look for & enjoy if you are into vinyl.

 The Emmeline II " B-52 " will make it's first debut in it's prototype chassis at this meet with G08 & XR-10B.
 Looking forward to meeting you all.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Wow, sounds like a great set up. I will definitely swing by and check it out.


----------



## radfaraf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_radfaraf, i'm adding your +1 to the waiting list. no promises, but i'm sure things will work out!_

 

Thanks.

 I'm not sure why it was removed being that I posted before the cuttoff date for putting people on the wait list.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ray Samuels* 
_The Emmeline II " B-52 " will make it's first debut in it's prototype chassis at this meet with G08 & XR-10B.
 Looking forward to meeting you all.
 Ray Samuels_

 

"B-52"? I guess there is a new amp on the from RSA. Ray, while you and your lovely wife are checking out NYC on Friday, I think you better leave the amp with me for safe keeping. I promise we won't use it our mini meet Friday afternoon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to see it.


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *schedule* 
_7:45 pm to 8:15 pm Welcome address, raffle awards, and ridiculous announcements._

 

Is the door prize drawing at this time or before dinner?


----------



## grass hopper

I am a good friend of Aaron's and I would very much like to attend the meet.Can you put me on the wait list?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Is the door prize drawing at this time or before dinner?_

 


 Everything is in the first post:

 Event Schedule
 Saturday April 22nd, 2006
 8:00 am to 9:00 am Room preparation by event staff.
 9:00 am to 10:00 am Set-up by exhibitors.
 10:00 am to 11:00 am Set-up by Head-Fi members with table reservations.
 11:00 am to 5:00 pm Event opens to members at large.
*4:00 pm Raffle Drawing*
 6:00 pm to 7:00 pm All exhibit spaces and member tables cleared for banquet.
 7:00 pm to 7:30 pm Banquet staff prepares room for dinner.
 7:30 pm …. Dinner
 7:45 pm to 8:15 pm Welcome address, raffle awards, and ridiculous announcements.
 8:30 pm to 9:30 pm Moderated panel discussion and question and answer session by headphone designers.
 10:00 pm Event concludes, all must exit the room.
 10:00 pm to 11:00 pm Event and venue staff clear room. Room must be empty


----------



## immtbiker

*[size=medium]CARY, CATSCRATCH, HIRSCH, JCX, JP11801. TODD the Viny Junkie[/size]*

 I am trying to contact you, and either your PM box is full or you have your PM and e-mail disabled.
*Please contact me and let me know how to contact you*.


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_*[size=medium]CARY, CATSCRATCH, HIRSCH, JCX, JP11801. TODD the Viny Junkie[/size]*

 I am trying to contact you, and either your PM box is full or you have your PM and e-mail disabled.
*Please contact me and let me know how to contact you*._

 

My e-mail link should be working, but YGEM


----------



## MD1032

This is a bit last-second, but is anyone from the Monmouth County, NJ area going to the meet and interested in carpooling? I live in the Howell/Freehold area. I'm not sure if I would be able to provide a ride, but I'd gladly hitch one. Send a PM if you'd like.


----------



## machead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_We are getting an incredible amount of press coverage. Here is what we have so far (wow!!!): 
 Wes Philips, Stereophile
 John Atkinson, Stereophile
 Atul Kanagat, The Absolute Sound
 Steve Guttenburg, C-Net
 Michael Trei, Home Theater Magazine
 George Witterschein, The Audiophile Voice
 Evan Cornog, Slate
 N'Gai Croal, Newsweek
 Charles Hollander, Positive Feedback
 David Rich, The Audio Critic
 Jeff Dorgay, Tone Audio
 Ryan Clarin, 6Moons
 Vade Forrester, Soundstage_

 

Maybe the list is incomplete, but did anyone think to invite Walt Mossberg of The Wall Street Journal?


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *machead* 
_Maybe the list is incomplete, but did anyone think to invite Walt Mossberg of The Wall Street Journal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

he certainly is a machead, is he also a headphoneshead ?


----------



## threepointone

argh, I'm starting to regret deciding not to go. I literally live like 5 minutes away from bayside, right in flushing--and boy, this meet seems like it's gonna be BIG. ugh =/


----------



## immtbiker

Our friends from *Beyerdynamic* have purchased a table to show off their products at the *National Meet*. Unfortunately due to scheduling problems, they will not be able to man the table,
*We are looking for 2 people to man the table from 11-7* (4 hours each) handing out trial headphones and watching their table.
*The two people who work the table will each get a pair of the brand new version of the DT 880's (a $489.00 value).*

http://reviews.cnet.com/Beyerdynamic...-31649809.html

 Simply write an essay of why you should be the person who is right for the job and we will pick 2 winners on Monday night (the 17th).

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...39#post2050039


----------



## Jahn

First Page...Fourth Post...something juicy just popped up...let's just say that people who don't end up winning the AT contest to man their table have another killer chance to do the same elsewhere...


----------



## Borat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_*The two people who work the table will each get a pair of the brand new version of the DT 880's (a $489.00 value).*

http://reviews.cnet.com/Beyerdynamic...-31649809.html
_

 

So that's what Steve Guttenberg's been doing since the Police Academy movies?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Borat* 
_So that's what Steve Guttenberg's been doing since the Police Academy movies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And he's coming to the Nat Meet too - folks can get his autograph!


----------



## Naris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_First Page...Fourth Post...something juicy just popped up...let's just say that people who don't end up winning the AT contest to man their table have another killer chance to do the same elsewhere...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have they decided on the AT contest already? I'd figure by now they'd have picked and announced the winners (or at least annonced that the contest was over).


----------



## machead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *giovanni* 
_he certainly is a machead, is he also a headphoneshead ?_

 

Hardly -- Walt has a reputation as the Antichrist of audiophile-dom. Mike Fremer (of Stereophile) believes he is not beyond redemption; but hell hasn't frozen over yet, either.

 I was just kidding; but thanks for taking the bait! I guess I should have used this smilie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naris* 
_Have they decided on the AT contest already? I'd figure by now they'd have picked and announced the winners (or at least annonced that the contest was over)._

 

The AT winners will be announced this week end and the Beyer winners will be on Monday. I won't be around during the middle of next week (business).


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *machead* 
_Hardly -- Walt has a reputation as the Antichrist of audiophile-dom. Mike Fremer (of Stereophile) believes he is not beyond redemption; but hell hasn't frozen over yet, either.

 I was just kidding; but thanks for taking the bait! I guess I should have used this smilie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..._

 

yep, you got me there !
 I actually did not know; I like his reviews, he always understood Macs, so I would have been pleased to find out he also was into audio...I guess not even close.


----------



## bozebuttons

For any one interested that is coming in early for the Meet
 The International Car show is being Held at the Javits center in Manhattan
 April 14th till the 23rd.


----------



## Purgatos

Are there any set hours on Sunday? I don't think I'll be around until the afternoon because the Natural History Museum looks just awesome and I'm going to go there on Sun and I hope I don't get locked out of the meet.


----------



## Vic

Hi Jahn,
 since I have just realized that there is a list also for Sunday attendees, just wanted to make sure I am in for both days (Sat and Sun).

 Thanks


----------



## gloco

Immtbiker, scratch me from the list. I also sent you a pm, thanks.


----------



## Jahn

[size=xx-large]EVERYONE, RESPOND TO YOUR CONFIRMATION PMs!!!!!![/size]

 We already sent out confirmation PM's to the waitlisters, so if you didn't confirm with us by yesterday as we asked, guess what - you're on the clock just like the waitlisters now. PM me your confirmation with the info required as per the PMs sent to you, and you'll make the final cut. If not, a waitlister is going to waltz right by you!

 And if you haven't done so, *PM ME THE GEAR YOU ARE BRINGING TOO!* If I didn't update it yet, it means it got lost in the shuffle - so tell me the day, the Table Number (none needed for Sunday), and PM me the list just how it should look for me to just cut and paste it in there - yep, that means coordinate with the other folks at your table before PMing me your final list. That will save alot of work on this end, thanks!
 [size=large]
*CHECK THE LIST ON THE FIRST PAGE - IF YOU ARE ON THE CONFIRMED LIST, DO NOT PM US AGAIN THANKS!*[/size]


----------



## nabwong

Hi Jahn,

 I PMed just. I also PMed you earlier in the week. Just to confirm, I'm coming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks,
 Najib


----------



## MrSlacker

hahahahahaha Immtbiker is on the NOT CONFIRMED list LOL... i guess Aaron is not coming....


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_hahahahahaha Immtbiker is on the NOT CONFIRMED list LOL... i guess Aaron is not coming....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























_

 

bah you jumped the gun, i was still rearranging junk. the list is rock solid now, poke it all you want now! changes will only happen now due to PMs!


----------



## Jahn

All PMs updated on the first page confirmation list! Keep em comin'!


----------



## Asr

I'm guessing it's too late to invite another member of the press, right? It would've been great to have one of the editors from Maximum PC magazine at the Nat'l Meet. The only high-end audio equipment they review are speakers (headphones almost not at all), they probably could've done a nice short article (or spot at least) on the Meet along with some mention on the hardcore side of headphones. Would've been nice to get some coverage into their mag (considering their target audience is the hardcore computer user).


----------



## Snake

Please add me to the list and tell me what day is available. It will depend upon weather; I prefer to ride rather than drive down to such an area as that.

 Thanks


----------



## Naris

SWEET! I'm on the confirmed list! Never been to that part of NYC before... anybody know of any good restaurants and shopping to do (going to stay until monday morning when flights are cheaper)?


----------



## GoRedwings19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naris* 
_SWEET! I'm on the confirmed list! Never been to that part of NYC before... anybody know of any good restaurants and shopping to do (going to stay until monday morning when flights are cheaper)?_

 


 I was on the confirmed list and was gonna sit next to Canman but some evil headfier with the tag name Goredwings18 has nicked my place. There's gonna be trouble when I find out who's that joker, GRRRRR


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naris* 
_SWEET! I'm on the confirmed list! Never been to that part of NYC before... anybody know of any good restaurants and shopping to do (going to stay until monday morning when flights are cheaper)?_

 


 Naris PM me with your itinerary and I can make some recommendations. One thing you might want to do is join the group going to the Bela Fleck concert that has a link on the first page of this thread.

 Otherwise..there's a trillion things to do.


----------



## Jahn

I'm typing as a guest in the apple store in Delaware - i have 27 pending PMs - no worries i WILL update you as soon as i'm in front of a normal computer! BOSE SUCKS!


----------



## The Monkey

Jahn,

 Please pick me up a macbook pro while there.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Jahn,

 Please pick me up a macbook pro while there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

tax free too down here! anyhow all the PMs have been answered, the list is all caught up. if you are NOT on the confirmed list, well, you might be in trouble soon. we're going to add it all up on monday and once we hit 250 (INCLUDING press and manufacturers not on the members list) that's the hard cutoff! 

 if you aren't on either list but would really like to come, PM me and as of right now you can probably slip right past those unconfirmed folks and get in - you snooze you lose!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, the apple store had a mini-jenklin floats looking portable can by B&O. it sounded horrible. no volume on it either, even with the ipod jacked up all the way. i had to plug it into the line out dock to get any kind of volume, and what came out wasn't pretty. man i missed The Burninator!


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_tax free too down here! anyhow all the PMs have been answered, the list is all caught up. if you are NOT on the confirmed list, well, you might be in trouble soon. we're going to add it all up on monday and once we hit 250 (INCLUDING press and manufacturers not on the members list) that's the hard cutoff!_

 

I just did a preliminary counting using my text editor (NoteTab Light, it can count number of lines in a document). As of right now there are 124 confirmed, and 47 unconfirmed. So looks like there's still some room left! (Though if the reserved hotel rooms are sold out, I'd imagine any more people would need to get non-group rate rooms, or the other hotel down the road.)


----------



## raisin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* 
_I just did a preliminary counting using my text editor (NoteTab Light, it can count number of lines in a document)._

 

That must really come in handy for numbers over 20!


----------



## rsabo

'wc'

 ryan@nostalgia ~ $ wc confirmed.txt 
 125 179 1381 confirmed.txt

 and there are 1381 confirmed characters.


----------



## radfaraf

map of how to get from the bayside long island railroad station to the hotel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=e...05445,0.014355


----------



## jbloudg20

After checking the gear list, are there really no W1000's going? Maybe I should hope AT brings a pair...


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_After checking the gear list, are there really no W1000's going? Maybe I should hope AT brings a pair..._

 

Ray Samuels usually brings a W1000. Most likely someone will have one.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I am also hoping AT shipped some of their higher end models to loan out as I think I will eventually pick up a pair.


----------



## Jahn

Ok all the attendee list is all caught up - remember you have until midnight to confirm, and then *[size=large]THAT IS IT.[/size]* we aren't joking - if you or a guest is not on the list you might have to wait until all the confirmed folks come in first - which might mean you wait outside for a few hours! and you definitely don't get to stay for dinner! that's only fair for the folks who've already confirmed and might be flying in late - we don't want them pushed out because of the 250 person limit just because you came unannounced with your posse!

 PM me with all the confirmations, immtbiker has enough to deal with! check the first page to make certain you have to, tho! and don't use that list to decide we have enough space - remember, the manufacturers and the press are included on the 250 list, but not on the member attendee list!


----------



## mbriant

Jahn: Will local members be able to reach you via PM/email during show hours to see if there's space for them to attend at the last minute?


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbriant* 
_Jahn: Will local members be able to reach you via PM/email during show hours to see if there's space for them to attend at the last minute?_

 

I'd like to say yes but I'll probably be running around and won't be online during the meet. I could probably do a Noon-check and see, but then to PM particular people to say "hurry down" would mean that-

 1)They would have to be in NYC to make this worth doing, and
 2)If you are in NYC, why are you waiting this long? PM me before the darn meet! Like TODAY!

 Now if someone is just out of town without internet or totally sick and gain consciousness at 9am the day of the meet, that's one thing - but those cases are really slim. But yes I'll have internet at the meet so it couldn't hurt for folks to PM me on the actual day if they don't show up at the hotel themselves - no guarantees that i'll read the PM in short order tho, just to be fair!

 Speaking of fair, I totalled up the # of folks for the Sunday meet. There are 65 folks for 60 spots. Not good. If you are on the unconfirmed list you must PLEASE PM ME! Because the 5 folks who are the last to do so won't be on! This includes folks that have already confirmed for saturday but didn't confirm for sunday - if you go to the sunday list and see your name under the unconfimed - PM ME THANKS!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_Speaking of fair, I totalled up the # of folks for the Sunday meet. There are 65 folks for 60 spots. Not good. If you are on the unconfirmed list you must PLEASE PM ME! Because the 5 folks who are the last to do so won't be on! This includes folks that have already confirmed for saturday but didn't confirm for sunday - if you go to the sunday list and see your name under the unconfimed - PM ME THANKS!_

 

Until reading this post, I did not know I had to send a separate PM to confirm for Sunday. I immediately confirmed the one time I was asked, but did not know that was for Saturday only or that this was required. People should look HERE to see if they are confirmed for Sunday (like NeilPeart, tyrion, Wmcmanus, and vpivinylspinner who are unconfirmed but all have said that they would be there on Sunday). I am PM'ing you now, Jahn. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Purgatos

So... very soon... excitement...


----------



## Jahn

Ok all, all updated again, check the sunday list in particular since as you can see there are many more confirms there now and spots are running out. Don't assume that if you responded to the saturday confirmation PM that we knew you meant sunday too - if you see your name on the unconfirmed list, or you aren't there at all, PM me!

 btw folks asked about what the times were for the sunday meet. I knew but i'm brain dead right now so i'll get back to you - I pm'd the rest of the committee to ask, hehe.

 finally, the GRADO RAFFLE and the AT and BEYER TABLE contests will be closed at 9 PM EST TODAY so get those entries in! The Grado raffle winner will be annouced at the National meet, but the table contest winners should be announced late tonight (obviously after 9pm!) Thanks!


----------



## KB

Everyone have a great time at the meet!

 Best Regards,

 Ken


----------



## Jahn

[size=x-large]The times for the SUNDAY MEET are 11AM - 4PM![/size]


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_PM me with all the confirmations, immtbiker has enough to deal with! check the first page to make certain you have to, tho! and don't use that list to decide we have enough space - remember, the manufacturers and the press are included on the 250 list, but not on the member attendee list!_

 

I was on the confirmed list for Sunday, but seem to have dropped to unconfirmed. YGEM again


----------



## KB

immtbiker,

 Sorry, my aim was not for him to actively hand these out or make a big deal, I just wanted folks to try the cable if the chance presented it self. I was not signed up because I could not make it to NY during these dates because of family reasons well way before the schedule.

 Anyhow thanks for the heads up and I will let him know. I am finding it a difficult line to try and be enthusiastic while not breaking any of the rules, so my apologies if this seems the case. I have deleted my original post.

 Ken


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Ken...Not trying to be a ball buster here...but Tyrion can't give out your products to try out because, it wouldn't be fair to those people who paid for vendor tables. We have a *lot *of other part-time MOT's that are coming and know that they are not allowed to present their products or business cards on Saturday. 

 Sunday is cool because it is a regular member meet. 

 Cable makers like Moon Audio purchased a table and are offering giveaway prizes to help offset the costs of the meet and benefit the members and hopefully drum up lot's of future business for their companies.

 Also, you are posting that you can't make it, when you were never signed up in the first place which makes it seem as if your post is a free advertisement.
 I'm not trying to be mean or cruel, just fair to all of the members._


----------



## Mike Dias

Hello --

 Just wanted to let everyoe know that Ultimate Ears will have an audiologist on staff to shoot impressions for anyone who wishes to purchase Ultimate Ears while at the meet. We will absorb all impression costs and to sweeten the deal even more, our UE-10's will be going for a 1-day special of $800. 

 We will also be selling all of our super.fi models on site with a 20% discount. I am not going to bring a lot of product but I will take orders and ship on Monday with no assosiated shipping charges. This will make it easier for everyone who is traveling.

 Looking forward to meeting you all,

 Mike


----------



## jjcha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MtotheDeez* 
_We will absorb all impression costs and to sweeten the deal even more, our UE-10's will be going for a 1-day special of $800. 

 <snip>

 We will also be selling all of our super.fi models on site with a 20% discount. I am not going to bring a lot of product but I will take orders and ship on Monday with no assosiated shipping charges. This will make it easier for everyone who is traveling._

 

Mike, this is incredible. I know it's not the same, but will you have one of your "universal" UE-10 Pro there for us to try?

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## Mike Dias

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjcha* 
_Mike, this is incredible. I know it's not the same, but will you have one of your "universal" UE-10 Pro there for us to try?

 Best,

 -Jason_

 


 Of Course. I wont have too many so everyone will have to share but we will be well represented. 

 I also want everyone to know that the audiologist will take impressions for anyone. What I mean is, if someone wants a Westone piece or a sleeve for a Shure piece, they are more than welcome to contract with our audiologist. He charges $50 per set. Everyone has different tastes and the Ultimate Ears sound is not for everyone. To me, that is the best part about head.fi. Everyone comes togehter to discuss, listen, evaluate and make an informed decision. Actually - you guys are ideal clients for these exact reasons. So please do not feel awkward or out of place if you want to ask our audiologist to shoot an impression for another vendor. Seriously.


----------



## CD44hi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MtotheDeez* 
_Of Course. I wont have too many so everyone will have to share but we will be well represented. 

 I also want everyone to know that the audiologist will take impressions for anyone. What I mean is, if someone wants a Westone piece or a sleeve for a Shure piece, they are more than welcome to contract with our audiologist. He charges $50 per set. Everyone has different tastes and the Ultimate Ears sound is not for everyone. To me, that is the best part about head.fi. Everyone comes togehter to discuss, listen, evaluate and make an informed decision. Actually - you guys are ideal clients for these exact reasons. So please do not feel awkward or out of place if you want to ask our audiologist to shoot an impression for another vendor. Seriously._

 

Very, very cool (!) and reasonable proposal. Look forward to listening to the UE-10 "one-fits-all"


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Ken...Not trying to be a ball buster here...but Tyrion can't give out your products to try out because, it wouldn't be fair to those people who paid for vendor tables. We have a *lot *of other part-time MOT's that are coming and know that they are not allowed to present their products or business cards on Saturday. 

 Sunday is cool because it is a regular member meet._

 

What does a guy have to do to get banned around here. I've been foiled again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't worry, I won't be selling cables at my table on Saturday. I'll post my room number later. Just kidding. Does this mean John and I can't sell beer?


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_What does a guy have to do to get banned around here. I've been foiled again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, I won't be selling cables at my table on Saturday. I'll post my room number later. Just kidding. Does this mean John and I can't sell beer?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 John who I don't even know you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Beer here get your beer here*





 JK


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_John who I don't even know you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Beer here ger your beer here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JK_

 

"*ger* your beer here? Somebodies been enjoying some beverage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, kids make sure your fake id's look decent, I don't want don't want Aaron going to jail due to underage drinking at an event he is running.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_ Does this mean John and I can't sell beer?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I get one free of charge right?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_I get one free of charge right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do I know you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Of course, your dad is welcome to one.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cletus Bocephust* 
_immtbiker,

 Sorry, my aim was not for him to actively hand these out or make a big deal, I just wanted folks to try the cable if the chance presented it self. I was not signed up because I could not make it to NY during these dates because of family reasons well way before the schedule.

 Anyhow thanks for the heads up and I will let him know. I am finding it a difficult line to try and be enthusiastic while not breaking any of the rules, so my apologies if this seems the case. I have deleted my original post.

 Ken_

 

Ken, I am eager to hear your product on Sunday, when it is a little more laid back. Make sure Mike has enough to go around (that and the beer, of course). Sometimes it's not easy to try to fair to everyone. I have deleted my post since it is quoted in yours. Sorry you can't come.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_"*ger* your beer here? Somebodies been enjoying some beverage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, kids make sure your fake id's look decent, I don't want don't want Aaron going to jail due to underage drinking at an event he is running.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just keep Mr. Slacker away from the beer and we'll all avoid a trip to the big house (no, not the one in the Caymans).


----------



## immtbiker

I know that I have a rule about posting 3 times in a row, but I was just informed that our own Alex...*ayt999 *might be offering 5 of his cables... three Cyprium One mini cables, and two Ag-8 mini cables as prizes for part of the raffle.
 NeilPeart and Geddy Lee will be pulling out the winning tickets


----------



## Voltron

Congrats to the winners of the AT and Beyer essay contests! Nice work fellas.


----------



## Romanee

[size=small]*Wonderful. Super. Swell. Peachy!!! *[/size]





[size=small]*Congrats to my new partner, ASR -- and to the AT winners.*[/size]


----------



## immtbiker

In after-thought perhaps a mistake was made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who was the runner-up again?


----------



## Edwood

Don't remember this one being asked before, but for the Raffle Ticket and Donations, what method(s) of payments will be accepted?

 Cash only?

 PayPal(we'll have WiFi access), personal checks(for members with solid feedback), bank checks, money orders, credit cards?

 Also, can the Vendors list what type of payments they will accept, and if they are willing to accept an order, and the payment to follow after the show?

 -Ed


----------



## Naris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Don't remember this one being asked before, but for the Raffle Ticket and Donations, what method(s) of payments will be accepted?

 Cash only?

 PayPal(we'll have WiFi access), personal checks(for members with solid feedback), bank checks, money orders, credit cards?

 Also, can the Vendors list what type of payments they will accept, and if they are willing to accept an order, and the payment to follow after the show?

 -Ed_

 

I'd be interested in knowing this as well. Carrying around cash to do the raffle doesn't seem to be a terribly good idea for me.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I know that I have a rule about posting 3 times in a row..._

 

That's what they Jahn Team is for!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* 
_*JAHN'S POSTING TEAM:*







 From left to right:
 1. Jahn 9AM-10AM
 2. Jahn 10AM-11AM
 3. Jahn 11AM-12PM
 4. Jahn 12PM-1PM
 5. Jahn 1PM-2PM
 6. Jahn 2PM-3PM
 7. Jahn 3PM-4PM

 Rest of the team was not in office yet.

 I particularly like the 3-4PM Jahn. As the picture suggested, he's a bit shy and quiet, but only posts useful stuffs._


----------



## Jahn

you'll never find "me" posting 3x in a row - just try to find one (outside of bumping a sale thread!)

 OK GANG IT'S DONE. So basically i'm sending the lists along to immtbiker and we're going to have the table set up to receive you guys!

 for the folks not on the confirmed list - uh, you might be in trouble. at the very least, no dinner for you! but to get in at this point, you might have to PM me directly because i should have the latest on last minute cancellations. *THERE WILL BE NO MORE UPDATES ON THE ATTENDEE LISTS!* which means again, you'll have to PM me to see if there's another spot open.

 as you know, i check stuff regularly, up to the night before the meet. but if you wait until the day of the meet, you might be in trouble, since my computer will be packed up the day of. i will have access to the 'net there, but it's going to take a while to get up and running and we'll still want to get all the confirmed folks in, so i will make an effort to check at noon and PM a yes or a no then - but *NO GUARANTEES*. 

 Plus, if you show up unannounced and try to get in, why? it means you are local and you should have PM'd before - c'mon, cut us a break! but again, by noon we might have an idea if there's room for you. until then, you can enjoy the lobby and try to peek through the ballroom doors!

 If you aren't a local and decide at the 11th hour to fly from the Ukraine to come to the meet on the red eye, PM me as soon as possible! Some nice Head-fiers have said that they would give up their spot for these kinds of cases, but DO NOT MAKE THEM DO IT PLEASE. We do have some spots left but once they are gone, no one else is coming unless we start booting, which we do NOT want to do, and probably won't either.

 Thanks for all the folks who have responded so far - and sorry for all the folks I didn't personally respond to, but hopefully you've checked the tables and lists and have seen I've updated. If not, PM me thanks!


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MtotheDeez* 
_Just wanted to let everyoe know that Ultimate Ears will have an audiologist on staff to shoot impressions for anyone who wishes to purchase Ultimate Ears while at the meet. We will absorb all impression costs and to sweeten the deal even more, our UE-10's will be going for a 1-day special of $800._

 

Ouch, that's going to leave a mark (on my wallet). What's that phrase from Kevin Bacon, Thank you sir, may I have another!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for a great deal!


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Don't remember this one being asked before, but for the Raffle Ticket and Donations, what method(s) of payments will be accepted?

 Cash only?

 PayPal(we'll have WiFi access), personal checks(for members with solid feedback), bank checks, money orders, credit cards?

 Also, can the Vendors list what type of payments they will accept, and if they are willing to accept an order, and the payment to follow after the show?

 -Ed_

 

Cash would be best & make it easy & really shouldn't be a problem for everyone Unless you want to buy A $1000 worth of raffle tickets then we will make an exception for alternate payment methods.
 Anything other then cash for the raffle at the meet will make it to difficult.

 As far as Vendors its up to them,I am sure most will be taking orders.


----------



## bozebuttons

Starting to warm up the tubes ,Getting ready for the meet.


----------



## Jahn

I just tallied up sunday and sat - 

 Saturday, we actually do have room for some more, so especially if you were unconfirmed, PM me asap - you can tell if you were unconfirmed because, well, you aren't on the confirmed list.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes, last minute folks, this means we do have room for you, and for everyone, we do have room for your guests - but remember this is a free-for-all, first come first served deal at this point. you snooze you lose! and this window closes shut the second we hit the limit/i start packing the computer up friday night! but again, if you're expecting dinner, you might be left holding a saltine cracker at this point.

 Sunday? Let's just say that if all the unconfirmed folks come too, we'll be over the limit. So confirm while you can otherwise we might be turning folks away at the door!


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Hey! I'm in NY! Whew! What a drive: 2200 miles. See you Saturday!


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Hey! I'm in NY! Whew! What a drive: 2200 miles. See you Saturday!_

 

OMG I didn't see your new title - not only headphoneus supremus, but garmentus vulgaris! awesome!


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Hey! I'm in NY! Whew! What a drive: 2200 miles. See you Saturday!_

 


 Welcome to the Apple, Tyll! Look forward to meeting you. Will you have a MicroDAC for sampling by any chance?


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Hey! I'm in NY! Whew! What a drive: 2200 miles. See you Saturday!_

 

dude ! 2200 miles !!! was it on a rental car ?
 Oh well, welcome to NY


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* 
_Welcome to the Apple, Tyll! Look forward to meeting you. Will you have a MicroDAC for sampling by any chance?_

 

Will Tyll have a MicroDAC? At a meet? At the First Annual [Inter]National Meet? Dude, Tyll has a MicroAmp and DAC on his key-chain for the van he just drove 2/3 of the way across the country!

 [size=xx-small]Don't worry Table-Buddy, I'm sure there will be MicroDACs aplenty at the Headroom table[/size]


----------



## GoRedwings19

WOOT!!! I am heading off to the Rotten Apple and the hockey playoffs are about to start.

 let's drop the puck on this one.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_Hey! I'm in NY! Whew! What a drive: 2200 miles. See you Saturday!_

 


 Holy Crap! You DROVE?!

 That same van with the tables and all?

 -Ed


----------



## nabwong

A white van?


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Holy Crap! You DROVE?!

 That same van with the tables and all?

 -Ed_

 

While I can't compete with the 2200 miles my NYC journey will start between 4 and 5am on the day of the meet. Nothing like a little Cannonball Run to the Nat'l Meet.


----------



## nabwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_While I can't compete with the 2200 miles my NYC journey will start between 4 and 5am on the day of the meet. Nothing like a little Cannonball Run to the Nat'l Meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Ya, i'll be doing too. Hope to get to Flushing Chinatown for breakfast. Malaysian breakfast! YUM! Anyone wanna join me?


----------



## philodox

Purgatos and I are getting on the train around 9am in the morning Friday... we arrive in NYC 9pm Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, should give us some time to chat and everything. I think the train is licensed.


----------



## Mike Dias

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Don't remember this one being asked before, but for the Raffle Ticket and Donations, what method(s) of payments will be accepted?

 Cash only?

 PayPal(we'll have WiFi access), personal checks(for members with solid feedback), bank checks, money orders, credit cards?

 Also, can the Vendors list what type of payments they will accept, and if they are willing to accept an order, and the payment to follow after the show?

 -Ed_

 


 Hey all -- 

 Mike from UE here. We will accept checks and credit cards for any major purchases. But we will also be having a few small additional raffles at our table so do bring some cash. Trust me- your odds of winning a UE-10 will be pretty sweet!

 late


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_...Dude, Tyll has a MicroAmp and DAC on his key-chain for the van he just drove 2/3 of the way across the country!_

 

Right -- the Amp is modded as a cigar cutter, and the DAC as cigar lighter.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MtotheDeez* 
_Hey all -- 

 Mike from UE here. We will accept checks and credit cards for any major purchases. But we will also be having a few small additional raffles at our table so do bring some cash. Trust me- your odds of winning a UE-10 will be pretty sweet!

 late_

 

Sweet, Mike. Are you going to have any of those raffle tickets when we are out on Friday night? What do you like to drink?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll* 
_Hey! I'm in NY! Whew! What a drive: 2200 miles. See you Saturday!_

 

According to Google Maps, my trip is 2,915 miles. Glad as hell I'm not driving it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vic and others coming from London have us California Head-Fiers beat at 3,500 miles. Can anybody top that number?


----------



## Purgatos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I think the train is licensed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For a 12+ hour trip I should hope so!

 I can only drink on the northern part of the trip though. Damn USA, highest drinking age in the world, isn't it?


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Purgatos* 
_For a 12+ hour trip I should hope so!

 I can only drink on the northern part of the trip though. Damn USA, highest drinking age in the world, isn't it?_

 

I didn't know you were that young... hmmm, maybe you won't get carded.


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I didn't know you were that young... hmmm, maybe you won't get carded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, you could always buy drinks in Canada, then hope the bartender lets you continue to buy them in the USA.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Well, you could always buy drinks in Canada, then hope the bartender lets you continue to buy them in the USA._

 

That sounds like a quick way to make the top 10 dumbest reasons to miss the national meet...

 "Got arrested on the train because I was drinking underage."


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_That sounds like a quick way to make the top 10 dumbest reasons to miss the national meet...

 "Got arrested on the train because I was drinking underage."_

 

HAHAHA. Infamy!


----------



## Purgatos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_Well, you could always buy drinks in Canada, then hope the bartender lets you continue to buy them in the USA._

 

I could stock up in Canada and transfer them to my own personal liquid containment units!


----------



## jbloudg20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Purgatos* 
_I could stock up in Canada and transfer them to my own personal liquid containment units!_

 

A much better option!


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbloudg20* 
_A much better option!_

 

Why don't you just bring a flask in the first place?


----------



## philodox

Sorry if this was already mentioned... I read through the informative posts at the beginning of the thread and did not notice it.

 Saturday is 11-7 and Sunday is 11-4 from what I understand... if we have a table and require setup time should we come earlier, or is 11am when the doors open?

 Thanks,

 Jay

 EDIT: nevermind, I think I found what I needed... I guess the post is updated futher down. Oops, my bad.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Will Tyll have a MicroDAC? At a meet? At the First Annual [Inter]National Meet? Dude, Tyll has a MicroAmp and DAC on his key-chain for the van he just drove 2/3 of the way across the country!

 [size=xx-small]Don't worry Table-Buddy, I'm sure there will be MicroDACs aplenty at the Headroom table[/size]_

 

Haa! Funny! No joke I have 4 micro-stack loaner kits, 3 BitHead loaner kits, 2 Desktop kits, and and 1 Max Balanced loaner kit. Are you bringing a laptop? You can borrow the Max and plug it in.


----------



## Purgatos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Why don't you just bring a flask in the first place?_

 

I've had it up to here with you and your 5 different coloured lions merging into one giant robot.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Purgatos* 
_I've had it up to here with you and your 5 different coloured lions merging into one giant robot._

 

Sounds like you started hitting that flask a little early there, eh? . . . Oh, you mean Voltron.


----------



## philodox

I was just thinking... will we be permitted to trade stuff at either the Saturday or Sunday meet? I understand no selling as it undermines the manufacturers that bought tables, but trading should be ok right? If so, maybe we should start a thread listing what we all have for trade... what do you think?


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Just keep Mr. Slacker away from the beer and we'll all avoid a trip to the big house (no, not the one in the Caymans)._

 

hehehehe.. if something, i'll just say Aaron made me


----------



## gpalmer

Sorry everyone but it looks like I'm going to have to cancel. Have a good one for me!


----------



## Romanee

Gee, G -- We'll miss you!


----------



## gpalmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* 
_Gee, G -- We'll miss you!_

 

Again my apologies but I had something come up unexpectedly this week that will be demanding a lot of time in the near future. I would have had to fall short on my commitments in other areas to make the meet and it just wouldn't have been right.


----------



## catscratch

Well, the gods have spoken, and it looks like I won't be there at the national meet. No big loss for anyone there since I don't have any really top notch systems to bring (though someone may have had some luck fitting my ES2's in their ears). It would have been nice to meet everyone I haven't met before and hear all the great stuff, but I'm recovering from a cold, and I don't want to risk spreading it around. Besides, my hearing tends to be affected rather badly by colds and any impressions that I could have made would have been unreliable. That, and there's a Laser Quest tourney that people want me to play in...

 Hope it all works out well, and I'm looking forward to the impressions.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gpalmer* 
_Sorry everyone but it looks like I'm going to have to cancel. Have a good one for me!_

 

Dude! What about the great dinner we were going to have tomorrow, and the show, and the headphone stuff?

 Dang, sorry that it isn't working out. I guess we'll have to meet another time.


----------



## Romanee

Sorry we don't get to meet this time, catscratch. I know there's gotta be a joke about Piscataway in there, but since gpalmer has co-opted the Kevin Smith persona, I won't tread on his turf.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_I was just thinking... will we be permitted to trade stuff at either the Saturday or Sunday meet? I understand no selling as it undermines the manufacturers that bought tables, but trading should be ok right?_

 

Sorry, I haven't read the whole thread so I don't know what rules Aaron has set in place, But I really don't think the vendors will have any problem with whatever the members do. This is a meet By and For members so I don't think they're going to mind anything the members decide to do. 

 FWIW, it's probably worth setting some expectation of what the vendors are going to be willing to do there. As I contacted each vendor I told them that it's their call as to what they are going to do for the members at the meet. But, I did express to each one that the main reason for their participation is to be able to loan gear to members during the meet so that the member will have the opportunity try gear in their own systems. We have designed little forms for the members to fill out; each form has spaces for members to fill in their name, address, credit card info, and signiture. It also has space for the vendors to fill in what they are loaning and what it's cost would be. That way vendors are garranteed security loaning out gear. This is NOT an invitation to keep the gear and buy it at the cost on the ticket, it is simply a security measure for loaning gear. 

 Some vendors will be selling gear at the meet, other will not. It is a rather complicated bit of paperwork to legally sell stuff in another state. (HeadRoom has decided not to offer gear for sale at the meet because we don't want to deal with all the legalities and tax stuff. But we have brought a lot of gear to loan.) But I know that some of the vendors are going to be willing to sell stuff. I think folks should welcome the vendors with open arms into this community, but I also think the members should feel free to act just as they would at any normal meet. After talking to all the vendors my impression is that they DO NOT want to act as commercial vultures but rather as cooperative participants in this community event. 

 Again, this is your meet, not the vendors meet. I think members should do what ever they want. Your enjoyment is the focus, not how much money can be made. I can garranty that most vendors fully expect this event to cost them money, and not to be profitable in the short run----though I do expect, as do the other vendors, that community members will remember which and how vendors participate in this community event, and that members will naturally embrace them as part of this community, and will remember them when it comes time to evaluate product available in the market.


----------



## philodox

Damn, I was looking forward to meeting you gpalmer.


----------



## Romanee

(excerpted for space...shows last phrase only...)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyll Hertsens* 
_----though I do expect, as do the other vendors, that community members will remember which and how vendors participate in this community event, and that members will naturally embrace them as part of this community, and will remember them when it comes time to evaluate product available in the market._

 

[size=medium]*All very well said, Tyll! Thanks.
*[/size]


----------



## raisin

They're calling for a dropping temperatures and a chance of precipitation this weekend, should there be a snow date, just in case?


----------



## mbriant

That's OK. Everybody can huddle around the tube amps to keep warm.


----------



## BrianS

hahah


----------



## mjg

i think im still up for goign even tho ill be recovering fromt he GRE...

 if i can come on sunday for a bit, im down. if not... sux for u guys. the meet needs me. im the life of the party.

 : ]


----------



## immtbiker

I don't see any problems with members trading stuff as long as no MOT DIY member is making a profit on the side. Like Tyll said...just like a regular meet.


----------



## Voltron

Heading out for the red-eye soon. See some of you tomorrow and hopefully the rest of you on Saturday! It's FINALLY here!!!


----------



## philodox

Cool, well... there is not really time to set up a trading post... at least for me. I suggest that everyone bring their tradeables and on the Sunday meet we should make a point of opening up the floor to see if any deals can be made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, I'm off to pack. Leaving here tomorrow morning at 9:10.


----------



## Jahn

I refuse to let Table 13 die. plus, more goodies at the other tables too. check page 12 for all the great stuff you'll want to scope out - and remember that doesn't even count all the cool stuff at the vendor tables!


----------



## Edwood

Man, recovering from an allnighter. Still tired. 

 Packing up my stuff.

 So the weather is going to be colder and rainy?

 What's the forecast?

 -Ed


----------



## GoRedwings19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Man, recovering from an allnighter. Still tired. 

 Packing up my stuff.

 So the weather is going to be colder and rainy?

 What's the forecast?

 -Ed_

 


 Sounds like a british summer to me.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_I refuse to let Table 13 die._

 

Table 13 will be there, don't you worry. It's been my lucky number all my life. Picked up the last of the necessary supplies tonight, going to test the gear one more time tomorrow evening and hope for the best. If all goes according to plan I'll depart NH at 5am Saturday and see you folks in NY around 10.


----------



## philodox

Table 7 is obviously the place to be at. K340 + Beer = Heart


----------



## BrianS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Table 7 is obviously the place to be at. K340 + Beer = Heart




_

 

m0rphed dynamic/stat balanced straight out of a lavry = hot sh!t


----------



## mjg

i'll be there on sunday representing the pretzels.


 u guys don't get to have fun without me.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

I'm less worried about table 13 dying than I am of it collapsing under the weight of all that gear.


----------



## philodox

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm hitting up bozebuttons rig ASAP. Anyways, off to bed... all packed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BrianS* 
_m0rphed dynamic/stat balanced straight out of a lavry = hot sh!t_

 

There is still a LOT of room for improvement, but it sounds great right now. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## BrianS

same to you bud. hope i can sample some k340 sa5000s, w5000, balanced hd650, he60/90, omega 2, screw it
 i want them all but so little time


----------



## giovanni

hey guys,
 I just sent a PM to Immtbiker on this.
 I am not bringing any equipment, but if you feel some may be interested I could take my Scott-Nixon USBTD with me.
 Should I bother ? Got to tell you that when I saw the list of equipment people are bringing in I was....wow, I feel sooo small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gio


----------



## tyrion

There is an extra ticket available for the Bela Fleck and the Flecktones show Friday night. If anyone wants it let me know. I believe there is no charge. I am at the Adria so the ticket can be picked up (I will have to print it at the business center) or I can email it to whoever wants it. Let me know by pm.


----------



## Edwood

Whew.

 Finished packing.

 Off to bed. Rather early for me to go to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *giovanni* 
_hey guys,
 I just sent a PM to Immtbiker on this.
 I am not bringing any equipment, but if you feel some may be interested I could take my Scott-Nixon USBTD with me.
 Should I bother ? Got to tell you that when I saw the list of equipment people are bringing in I was....wow, I feel sooo small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gio_

 


 Gio,
 My SNTD+ could always use some company.


----------



## jpelg

There are no small gear setups. Only small actors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zatara* 
_Gio,
 My SNTD+ could always use some company._

 

ok, I am bringing my stuff


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* 
_There are no small gear setups. Only small actors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 

touche'


----------



## giovanni

Guys,
 this is my first meet and I was wondering, should I bring some of my music and hopefully have a chance to try that with some of the setups ?

 What if I bring an iPod ? is it likely I will be able to connect it ?
 Most of my music is in my computer since I have lost a container with all my classical cd's. Otherwise what I could do tonight is burn a few CD's if you guys thing it might be easier than connecting an iPod to the various rigs.

 By the way could I borrow someone's mini-RCA cable for my iPod dock - it's the only source I am bringing ? thx !
 I will be bringing my USBTD, but I will need someone with a USB source ...


 gio


----------



## jar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *giovanni* 
_What if I bring an iPod ? is it likely I will be able to connect it ?
 Most of my music is in my computer since I have lost a container with all my classical cd's. Otherwise what I could do tonight is burn a few CD's if you guys thing it might be easier than connecting an iPod to the various rigs._

 

I'd think most people won't mind you connecting your iPod to test out their amps and phones. You may want to burn some CDs as well so you can try people's CD players and/or DACs with your music.


----------



## n_maher

FYI - I took a quick look through the thread and couldn't find this clarified but the actual address of the Adria is 22033 Northern Blvd., at least that's what Map Quest and Google Earth think. So for anyone looking for directions (I'm a last minute planner, what can I say) use that address, not the 220 that the map on the first page shows. The 22033 also checks out when you use the Adria's website to get directions.

 Looking forward to shaking a few hands tomorrow and hearing some sweet gear!

 Nate


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_FYI - I took a quick look through the thread and couldn't find this clarified but the actual address of the Adria is 22033 Northern Blvd., at least that's what Map Quest and Google Earth think. So for anyone looking for directions (I'm a last minute planner, what can I say) use that address, not the 220 that the map on the first page shows. The 22033 also checks out when you use the Adria's website to get directions.

 Looking forward to shaking a few hands tomorrow and hearing some sweet gear!

 Nate_

 

That's "220-30" Northern Blvd. (hyphen in the middle) The "220" part means that it's near 220th Street. 

 Unlike Manhattan which has simpler addresses (such as 550 Madison Avenue, 31 Park Row, etc.), Queens addresses start with the Street (or Avenue, Road, Drive, Lane, Crescent, etc.) number, followed by the building number on that block.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_FYI - I took a quick look through the thread and couldn't find this clarified but the actual address of the Adria is 22033 Northern Blvd., at least that's what Map Quest and Google Earth think. So for anyone looking for directions (I'm a last minute planner, what can I say) use that address, not the 220 that the map on the first page shows. The 22033 also checks out when you use the Adria's website to get directions.

 Looking forward to shaking a few hands tomorrow and hearing some sweet gear!

 Nate_

 

Thanks!

 Would've been one expensive cab fare.

 Are there shuttle vans that are cheaper, or should I just hail a taxi?

 -Ed


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* 
_That's "220-30" Northern Blvd. (hyphen in the middle) The "220" part means that it's near 220th Street._

 

True enough, I was just trying to give people what Mapquest would recognize.

 Ed, I'm betting a quick call to the hotel would yield the best results on the cheapest way to get there, I assume you're flying in.

 N


----------



## zatara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *giovanni* 
_Guys,
 this is my first meet and I was wondering, should I bring some of my music and hopefully have a chance to try that with some of the setups ?

 What if I bring an iPod ? is it likely I will be able to connect it ?
 Most of my music is in my computer since I have lost a container with all my classical cd's. Otherwise what I could do tonight is burn a few CD's if you guys thing it might be easier than connecting an iPod to the various rigs.

 By the way could I borrow someone's mini-RCA cable for my iPod dock - it's the only source I am bringing ? thx !
 I will be bringing my USBTD, but I will need someone with a USB source ...


 gio_

 

Gio,
 I will have my laptop with me.


----------



## jcx

looks like i'll drive down sat morning too,
 but from boston, may stay over sat night if driving alone or to cooridinate w/others

 could return sat night if driving can be shared

 i think i enabled email, pm


----------



## CD44hi

Stevieo, Hirsch and myself are on our way! (albeit some 3 hrs behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
 Typical Friday afternoon traffic though... 
 We are trying to make it to Nouvelle Vague this evening in NYC heh!
 More later...


----------



## Edwood

Anyone else flying into Laguardia at around 10pm - 10:30pm 3!5 tonight who wants to share a cab? 
 -Ed


----------



## Euripides

Ugghh.....looks like heavy rain for the event on Saturday and part of Sunday.

 Looking forward to the meet.


----------



## MD1032

I am totally pumped. This is going to be awesome! I'm burning the first of many CD's right now. Looking forward to hearing some great gear at the meet.


----------



## bozebuttons

Guys if you have extra sources bring them to the meet,Mikhail just picked up
 16 boxes he had shipped to me & will have plenty of loaner amps on hand at the meet.
 I have to pack up my gear tonight.See everyone tommorow, This meet will be the Best of the best


----------



## CD44hi

Boy, am I glad I brought that extra ipod to run that SDS-XLR out of...

 Well we are somewhere in the NJ pike... apparently looking for John Malkovich...has anybody seem him...
 More later...


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *giovanni* 
_By the way could I borrow someone's mini-RCA cable for my iPod dock - it's the only source I am bringing ? thx !
 I will be bringing my USBTD, but I will need someone with a USB source ...

 gio_

 

Gio-

 I have a mini-RCA you can borrow. Check in with me at table 11.

 Cheers,
 Al


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* 
_Guys if you have extra sources bring them to the meet,Mikhail just picked up
 16 boxes he had shipped to me & will have plenty of loaner amps on hand at the meet.
 I have to pack up my gear tonight.See everyone tommorow, This meet will be the Best of the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've got my three sources and would love to try a Singlepower with my headphones to determine if I need to sell my three mid grade amps to fund one big Singlepower.


----------



## PsychoZX

I made it to the hotel. If anyone is up for a mini-meet tonight shoot me a pm.


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PsychoZX* 
_I made it to the hotel. If anyone is up for a mini-meet tonight shoot me a pm._

 

tyrion and others are headed back to the Adria from Manhatten right now and then will leave again around 7:30 for dinner and the Bela Fleck concert--we have room on the dinner reservation and an extra ticket (assuming it hasn't been claimed) in case you are interested. PM if you are and I can try to link you up with them.


----------



## CD44hi

hooray! visual contact with the big apple.
 waiting on traffic to get onto the Holland Tnl

 Nouvelle Vague tonight.


----------



## Edwood

I'm at my layover. Waiting for others to board, and for the plane to take off for LGA.

 Anyone up for a late dinner? Those from the West Coast. I'll be in around 10:00pm which is dinner time Pacific Standard Time.

 -Ed


----------



## jjcha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bozebuttons* 
_Guys if you have extra sources bring them to the meet,Mikhail just picked up
 16 boxes he had shipped to me & will have plenty of loaner amps on hand at the meet._

 

That is insane. Fortunately, a big heavy source just appeared on my doorstep that ought to do justice to one of his amps. 

 Don't know why it's here, I didn't order one of these. Oh well, guess I'll just have to enjoy this fortuitious gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## TheSloth

Best of luck with the meet tomorrow. I'm so sorry I can't make it, but I hope you all have a great time. Take loads of pictures. I hope maybe someone will have a video camera as well to capture the scene a bit.


----------



## giovanni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_Gio-

 I have a mini-RCA you can borrow. Check in with me at table 11.

 Cheers,
 Al_

 

great, thx. See you tomorrow at table 11.

 gio


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CD44hi* 
_hooray! visual contact with the big apple.
 waiting on traffic to get onto the Holland Tnl

 Nouvelle Vague tonight._

 

what the? i didn't even know they were in town! i love those guys! man i'm stuck here babysitting and packing up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 btw, DO NOT PM NO MO'! the final list has been sent out and pretty soon the computer is getting packed up. that means if you want to go from now 'till tomorrow, you'll have to wait until noon on sat when hopefully i'll have wifi to PM you and say "come" or "sorry"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for all the folks who've made this meet easier than it could have been to arrange, and i'll see you all tomorrow!


----------



## giovanni

guys, if I bring my stuff, then how do I get to go and listen to other's ? and where do I set it up anyway ? I guess there are open tables, just don't know.

 gio


----------



## bozebuttons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *giovanni* 
_guys, if I bring my stuff, then how do I get to go and listen to other's ? and where do I set it up anyway ? I guess there are open tables, just don't know.

 gio_

 

Check table asignments for a open table,use the buddy system with other members on your table to watch the gear while you are checking out other gear. You can do the same for them.


----------



## bozebuttons

Packed up & ready to go,Looking forward to seeing everyone in the AM


----------



## jcx

I have my new multiloop topology amp prototype up and running - ~ 4 hrs burn in time so far

 now if I can just keep anyone from hot plugging it at the show it may well work all day long

 - there really is a DACT CT2 in the cheap RS project case folks - thanks drew! (for the attenuators)


----------



## GoRedwings19

I am at JJcha apartment at the moment picking up some stuff for the meet. See ya all real soon.

 Edwood>What hotel are you at? I'm at the anchor inn.


----------



## MASantos

I would like to wish the best luck, enjoiment and musical heaven for all of those participating in this meeting. This is truly a big event and all those involved should be congratulated.

 Maybe next year if it is done again I'll do a trip to "the states". Please take tons of pictures and post them here ASAP, and if possible during the meeting. That would be a great way for those not participating to have an idea of what' going on. 

 Good luck and have a great time, greetings from Portugal

 Manuel


----------



## Jahn

Made a playlist for the meet, feel free to use the below at the Tower of Power, or your own iPod or CD of course!

 (You're The) Devil In Disguise2:212.2 MB128 kbpsElvis PresleyElvis

 Age of Consent5:138.5 MB224 kbpsNew OrderNew Order - Singles

 Baby, Now That I've Found You4:099.6 MB320 kbpsAlison Krauss & Union StationAcoustic

 Billie Jean4:5435.7 MB1017 kbpsMichael JacksonMichael Jackson

 Cherokee5:099.5 MB256 kbpsArturo SandovalArturo Sandoval

 Eruption1:433.3 MB256 kbpsVan HalenVan Halen

 Hotel California5:4713.4 MB320 kbpsGipsy KingsCovers

 I. (Allegro moderato) (Concerto for Violin, Strings and Continuo in a minor, BWV 1041)3:236.4 MB
 256 kbpsHilary HahnBach ・ Concertos

 It's Not Up To You5:089.6 MB256 kbpsBjörkBjörk

 La La Love You2:435.1 MB256 kbpsPixiesAlternative

 Let's Get Lost5:119.8 MB256 kbpsDiana Krall And Terence BlanchardDiana Krall

 Little Wing6:506.3 MB128 kbpsStevie Ray VaughanStevie Ray Vaughan

 Modern Love4:479 MB256 kbpsDavid BowieDavid Bowie

 Santeria3:035.8 MB256 kbpsSublimeAlternative

 Shake Your Rump3:197.7 MB320 kbpsThe Beastie BoysBeastie Boys

 So Hard (Extended Dance Mix)6:3912.6 MB256 kbpsPet Shop BoysPet Shop Boys

 The Caterpillar3:408.5 MB320 kbpsThe CureThe Cure

 We've Only Just Begun3:057.2 MB320 kbpsThe CarpentersCarpenters Gold Greatest Hits

 What Is Hip3:263.2 MB128 kbpsTower Of PowerSoul


----------



## n_maher

T-minus 8hrs 15min to departure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I guess I better get to bed.

 1. The PPA V2 appears to have a new ground buzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after changing the gain tonight, this thing has faught very hard never to come to a meet. I'm going to bring it anyway and hope it disappears over night, right.

 2. Somehow I seem to have managed to fill a 50gal Rubbermade trunk on wheels and I haven't even packed my headphones yet (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x2). My wife is simply in awe of the amount of "junk" that I'm bringing with me.

 3. Best of all I'm sure I'm forgetting something which will drive me nuts tomorrow, but alas that's just the way of things.

 See you all in the AM.

 Nate


----------



## markmaxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSloth* 
_Best of luck with the meet tomorrow. I'm so sorry I can't make it, but I hope you all have a great time. Take loads of pictures. I hope maybe someone will have a video camera as well to capture the scene a bit._

 

I am so sorry I too can't make it. Is this the right place too let Jahn know? If we can't make it. 

 Hope everyone has fun.


----------



## nabwong

I'm all packed and ready to go. Good night head-fi. See you all in the morning!


----------



## imho

[size=large]Thank you Aaron, Jahn and Jude (and whomever I forgot) for all that you have done for this meet. People have NO idea what kind of trouble you guys had to go through to put up an event of this magnitude. I will be there in Spirit. Break a LEG!!! and don't forget to have FUN!!![/size]


----------



## Jahn

Post 4 of the first page now links to the live webcast of the meet for tomorrow! Nite all, it's time to pack the PC up for tomorrow!


----------



## MrSlacker

Is anyone coming from manhattan by LIRR? If so, drop me a PM and we could meet up at Penn Station.


----------



## lan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcx* 
_I have my new multiloop topology amp prototype up and running - ~ 4 hrs burn in time so far_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_1. The PPA V2 appears to have a new ground buzz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after changing the gain tonight, this thing has faught very hard never to come to a meet. I'm going to bring it anyway and hope it disappears over night, right._

 

Astounding. Last minute soldering. I was working on a power conditioner though. Looks like I wasn't the only one trying to "finish".


----------



## Edwood

I'm at LGA now.

 Waiting for the car I called to pick me up and take me to the hotel.

 -Ed


----------



## stevesurf

You may have seen that I'm bringing some IP cams for the webcast. If any of you staying at the hotel are planning on using WiFi at the meet, if you can minimize the usage (don't stay connected if you are not using), that would be greatly appreciated and will enable more bandwidth for the folks viewing the webcast.

 Thanks and see you in 12 hours


----------



## Jahn

whew finished packing - FAR easier because this thread reminded me that i had big Tupperware buckets I could just toss into the rented SUV - whew! i even have the luxury of packing the PC at the last sec now - i just have to remember to pack the monitor this time!


----------



## SiBurning

I'm bringing a small electronics emergency kit, AA & 9V battery chargers, 2 spare portable sources with optical out, a 3-way mini optical switch, some small, cheap extension cords & power strips, and whatever else I can fit in my bag. In case anyone has an emergency, they'll probably be at the portable table. I'll bring kleenex, too.


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* 
_I'm bringing ... power strips_

 

Hey Si - can I borrow a power strip? Many thanks. I'll use the Kleenex if it turns out there's no internet access.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* 
_FYI - I took a quick look through the thread and couldn't find this clarified but the actual address of the Adria is 22033 Northern Blvd., at least that's what Map Quest and Google Earth think. So for anyone looking for directions (I'm a last minute planner, what can I say) use that address, not the 220 that the map on the first page shows. The 22033 also checks out when you use the Adria's website to get directions.

 Looking forward to shaking a few hands tomorrow and hearing some sweet gear!

 Nate_

 

[size=xx-large]THIS IS THE RIGHT ADDRESS EVERYONE! HERE IS A MAPQUEST THERE![/size]

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp...&zipcode=11361


----------



## Edwood

Argh.

 There was a mix up with my reservation. I'm staying at the Adria now.

 -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stevesurf* 
_You may have seen that I'm bringing some IP cams for the webcast. If any of you staying at the hotel are planning on using WiFi at the meet, if you can minimize the usage (don't stay connected if you are not using), that would be greatly appreciated and will enable more bandwidth for the folks viewing the webcast.

 Thanks and see you in 12 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There's definitely internet access in the Adria. 

 Did a speed test.
 873k/260k It's OK. Not great, but should be adequate.

 Interested in seeing those Panasonic IP cams in action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## immtbiker

Edwood...wish you gave me advanced notice. I was at LaGuardia at 10:30p.m.from Arizona and had my car in long-term parking. If I had known I could have saved you some buck$$$.

 See youze guys in the morning. Make sure to get your free breakfast.


----------



## MrSlacker

The LIRR stop there is called Bayside, right? and http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/lirr/html/ttn/bayside.htm thats the right sqeadule? looks like i'll be coming alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope not to get lost lol


----------



## fewtch

Special TIA to everyone involved in the webcast, posting pictures, etc... those of us who can't make it will definitely be enjoying this aspect of the whole thing (I know I will).


----------



## CD44hi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_what the? i didn't even know they were in town! i love those guys! man i'm stuck here babysitting and packing up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, DO NOT PM NO MO'! the final list has been sent out and pretty soon the computer is getting packed up. that means if you want to go from now 'till tomorrow, you'll have to wait until noon on sat when hopefully i'll have wifi to PM you and say "come" or "sorry"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for all the folks who've made this meet easier than it could have been to arrange, and i'll see you all tomorrow!_

 

The concert was great! Phoebe, Mellanie and Marine were stunningly good. The band is growing both in number and in complexity during the performance.

 Oh, well back on topic. We are at the hotel! See you guys later today.

 CD..


----------



## GoRedwings19

don;t supose anyonr has got a phillips screwdriver have they? the stax amp has blown a fuse.


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GoRedwings19* 
_don;t supose anyonr has got a phillips screwdriver have they? the stax amp has blown a fuse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if you dont find one, PM me by like 8:30AM and i'll bring one with me.


----------



## The Monkey

I'm going to bring some tools as well.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_...The 22033 also checks out when you use the Adria's website to get directions.... 
[size=x-small]THIS IS THE RIGHT ADDRESS EVERYONE! HERE IS A MAPQUEST THERE![/size]_

 

Whaddyaknow! I haven't lived in Queens for a bunch of years, and since then the USPS has dropped the hyphens from Queens addresses! (just tried a few at USPS site and no more hyphens...).


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Edwood...wish you gave me advanced notice. I was at LaGuardia at 10:30p.m.from Arizona and had my car in long-term parking. If I had known I could have saved you some buck$$$.

 See youze guys in the morning. Make sure to get your free breakfast._

 

I think I posted it once in this thread, but it got buried pretty fast. Heheh, Hindsight's 20/20.

 -Ed


----------



## cheechoz

Man, how could I be so lucky as to be right here by the meet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm up to early though, got to get some more shuteye before my head swells later on!!


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

I'm up. Time to tape $500 worth of extention cords an plug strips to the floor. See you guys soon.


----------



## rsabo

in the car now, eta: before 10


----------



## Porksoda

Sick, up late, but still going! BTW am I an idiot for thinking I can drive in manhattan to get to the hotel? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My only experience with manhattan is near the main downtown area which was pretty crazy. Never been to queens. Leaving in 1/2 hour, some advice would be appreciated on the off chance someone is reading this!


----------



## immtbiker

Midtown Tunnel (34 st between 1st and 2nd ave) to LIE East (only way you can go). Get of on Springfield Blvd. ((exit 29...I think). Make left on Springfield. Go one mile until Northern Blvd. Make right on Northern Blvd. and you will see Conference Center on left.


----------



## The Monkey

Pork, driving should be find. Manhattan/Queens drivers at this time of day will be no problem. Just take your time and all will be good.

 See you at the Meet!


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fewtch* 
_Special TIA to everyone involved in the webcast, posting pictures, etc... those of us who can't make it will definitely be enjoying this aspect of the whole thing (I know I will)._

 

Hey Fewtch - just to set some expectations - I'm not sure what bandwidth I'm going to get once I get there, so the imaging refresh rate may be painfully slow. Also, keep in mind I'll be using a telephone speakersphone for audio as well. The images will be great, though - they maybe just slow...

 The back seat of my car looks like I just raided IBMs main server room...


----------



## jude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imho* 
_[size=large]Thank you Aaron, Jahn and Jude (and whomever I forgot) for all that you have done for this meet. People have NO idea what kind of trouble you guys had to go through to put up an event of this magnitude. I will be there in Spirit. Break a LEG!!! and don't forget to have FUN!!![/size]_

 

Actually, all I did was put up the advertisement for it at the top of the forum.

 All these other guys (immtbiker, Jahn, jpelg, bozebuttons and Tyll Hertsens) did the setting up.

 I'm just going to show up like any other Head-Fi'er. (Well, I'm already here, actually.) See all of you very soon (already saw some of you last night).


----------



## boodi

I'm incredibly sad I couldn't get to partecipate 
 I'll do whatever possible to get there next time.. it must be an incredible good party and the best occasion to meet head-fiers and to see head.fi from real , other then equipments..
 all of you , please give a listen to anything ( and anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that's worth and report 
 and enjoy , I'm waiting all your reports and pictures , next time I'll be hopefully writing one myself


----------



## The Monkey

Hey all,

 I am running a bit late because, well, because I'm lazy I guess. But I'm leaving in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Edwood

Ugh. TOo many WHite Castles.

 Time for a quick breakfast and setup time!

 -Ed


----------



## boodi

are you there , taking breakfast there Ed ?


----------



## Edwood

Heheh, the webcast has sucked all the available bandwidth, I'm posting from my laptop with my phone as a modem. It's a lot faster than the Wifi connection here ironically. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## jaybar

If anyone can bring their Omega II's to the meet on Sunday (early, if possible). I will be getting there about 11:30. This would be my only chance to audition them against my SR 404's which I will be bringing.

 Thanks so much.

 Jay


----------



## MD1032

Dude, that meet kicked ass. Sorry I can't see you guys tomorrow! It was nice meeting you. My foremost impressions are as follows:

 1) New Grados are the ultimate power in the universe. Period. I literally had goosebumps running down my whole body as I heard the first few measures flow through its gigantic bowls into my ears.
 2) DT880's do an extremely good job with organ music, otherwise mediocre.
 3) Headroom Micro is a really excellent portable amp, beating the Portaphile and my custom Meta42 that I brought. Really solid amp in every respect. Has to be heard.
 4) HD650 is a nice headphone in every single respect except for the rounded-off attacks to the notes. Overall does a very credible job with non-impactful music (like classical, my organ stuff, clapton unplugged).
 5) Slappa's $10 40 CD case is the best deal ever.
 6) Westone UM2's are flat-out amazing. Better than the new Shure E500's in terms of the high-end detail IMHO.

 The big guy in the yellow John Williams marching band shirt,
 MD1032


----------



## Purgatos

I don't know what's happening but I can post and it's awesome.

 GoRedWings19 and Philodox are here and the headphones are the best in meet and everything is amazing and life is better than you non-national people can imagine.


----------



## The Monkey

What time do things start on Sunday (er, later today)?


----------



## Purgatos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Purgatos* 
_I don't know what's happening but I can post and it's awesome.

 GoRedWings19 and Philodox are here and the headphones are the best in meet and everything is amazing and life is better than you non-national people can imagine._

 

LOL, this is Jay [Philodox]. Purgatos is so drunk. He just put on Aesop Rock and then jumped on to his bed and fell asleep. I think I might try to get some of that... sleep stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PS: I think the meet starts at 11pm... it was mentioned in the meet thread recently, I'll have a look.


----------



## The Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Purgatos* 
_LOL, this is Jay [Philodox]. Purgatos is so drunk. He just put on Aesop Rock and then jumped on to his bed and fell asleep. I think I might try to get some of that... sleep stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS: I think the meet starts at 11pm... it was mentioned in the meet thread recently, I'll have a look._

 

lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , you're right Jay. I looked back, looks like 11:00 AM - 4:00 PM.

 I'm going to try to make it for at least a little bit.


----------



## PsychoZX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Purgatos* 
_I think the meet starts at 11pm_

 

11 *AM!!*


----------



## Purgatos

oh yeah, definately AM... oops.


----------



## giovanni

guys, it's been great fun, just too short and I have no way to make it today, too bad. I have heard super stuff and I confirm the Senn's (580 -->650) are not good to my ears (!) and particularly so for classical, contrary to popular belief !!!!!!!! Now, what is good for me I yet have to discover.

 More later, but the most important thing, really, is that it was nice to meet a bunch of you guys, see a few faces, including the people on the business side of things. The headroom guy, very nice indeed as well as Rudy the italian guy from Trieste (even though he likes Prodi !!!) and many others.
 A bunch of cool dudes !

 gio


----------



## bwooster

I am visiting my family just two miles away. I am not on the list of attendees. Is there anyway I can come to the meet?

 Thanks


----------



## mjg

im gonna head out at a quarter to 11... gonna eat something first.
 see ya there.


----------



## moj0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bwooster* 
_I am visiting my family just two miles away. I am not on the list of attendees. Is there anyway I can come to the meet?

 Thanks_

 

Could I drop in for the meet too?


----------



## The Monkey

I won't be making it today. Stupid work. Looking forward to Day 2 impressions.


----------



## Porksoda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Ugh. TOo many WHite Castles.

 Time for a quick breakfast and setup time!

 -Ed_

 

GAH!! I forgot to get White Castle while I was down there! They don't have it in the Albany area, and I miss it sooooo much from home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I meant to get some while I was down there but the whole trip was pretty last minute for me so I didn't plan these things out! All of you who have seen "Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle" and got it know what I am going through.

 As far as impressions, I had a great time at the meet. I got to listen to the vaunted HE90 for a bit, and was duely impressed with what I heard for the brief few minutes. Somehow I couldn't bring myself to play metal on it; it just didn't seem right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One system that I was very impressed with was from one of the DIY'ers. Forgive me, I can't remember your name or handle. He had a modded (relatively no-name) CD player, an RA-1, and some (I think) Phillips headphones that go for like $60 with a stand. It was actually a really impressive system! The sound was really well balanced for my taste (read: a bit on the lean side for deep bass) but quick and punchy. The highs were very good aswell. My only complaint was that the mids seemed kind of muddled and had trouble with well recorded progressive metal, which can get very "busy", sonically. All in all, for a system that couldn't have cost more than $300 for source, amp, and cans (with a headphone stand!) I was extremely impressed.

 Other than that, I have in the past year or so gotten very cynical of high end gear and whether or not it makes a difference, and how many of the differences people "hear" are actually there. I will say, though, that hearing all the flagship cans from all the manufacturers, I was able to pick out little differences among them that I did or didn't like. One that really surprised me was the Qualias. I heard them a year or go or so at a meet and unconditionally bashed them from my own listening. I popped in some acoustic guitar stuff and at low volume, WOW. The best of anything I heard at the meet for acoustic guitar. Mind you, I still hate them for everything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I guess in some regard the meet did re-enforce my addiction to obscenely expensive gear in that I am convinced there is a perfect listening experience out there somewhere.



 Oh yeah, I won a voucher for free Grado Street Styles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Vendors at the show were INCREDIBLY generous for the raffle. John Grado gave away an awesome set of reference gear (in addition to many vouchers for street styles), Tyll gave away a micro dac and amp, and all the headphone manufacturers gave away headphones and other paraphanalia. There was tons other stuff too, some of it drawing "ooohs" and "aaahs" from the crowd. I'll never remember all of it so I will leave it to an organizer or somebody who pays closer attention to list all of it. Suffice it to say, ALL of the vendors involved were unbelievably generous.

 Oh yeah the food was really good, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good times, see you next year, hopefully!


----------



## mrdon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Porksoda* 
_One system that I was very impressed with was from one of the DIY'ers. Forgive me, I can't remember your name or handle. He had a modded (relatively no-name) CD player, an RA-1, and some (I think) Phillips headphones that go for like $60 with a stand. It was actually a really impressive system! The sound was really well balanced for my taste (read: a bit on the lean side for deep bass) but quick and punchy. The highs were very good aswell. My only complaint was that the mids seemed kind of muddled and had trouble with well recorded progressive metal, which can get very "busy", sonically. All in all, for a system that couldn't have cost more than $300 for source, amp, and cans (with a headphone stand!) I was extremely impressed._

 

Hi Porksoda! It's me mrdon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thank you for the impressive and honest review of my set-up. Yes, I am an "extreme value" audiophile and I am glad to see that you agree that one does not have to dump $8K for a massive (but impressive) 300B tube system to have good sound. BTW, the CD player you mentioned was actually a modded Samsung HD-841 Universal DVD/SACD/CD player - cost $150. The cables were DIY Belden 89259 terminated with Redco RCA's - cost $10. The headphones were the $50 shipped from Hong Kong Philips SHP895. The amp was an RA-1 Clone on pcb - cost $25. 

 Now what were the names of those two speed metal bands we were both listening too?


----------



## Edwood

I'm at LGA waiting to board the plane for LA. (NeilPeart just boarded his)

 I had an absolute blast. 

 There never seems to be enough time to talk to everyone as much as I'd like to. (if they can stand my talking their ears off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 Thanks to everyone. And I look forward to meeting all of you again next year. (Or sooner)

 -Ed


----------



## immtbiker

Jeff and Mike...There is a separate meet impressions thread here:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=175815

 I moved your posts over there and they will be placed in order of the timestamp if you are looking for it.

 After a meet, we always start a separate thread for "impressions".

 Get ready for 2 hours of reading though


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Porksoda* 
_GAH!! I forgot to get White Castle while I was down there!_

 

Trust me, you didn't miss a thing.


----------



## boodi

immtbiker , can't we have the two threads merged together ?


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boodi* 
_immtbiker , can't we have the two threads merged together ?_

 

NOOOOOOO

 I havent even started reading the meet impressions thread. If they merge it with this one I will never get around to it!


----------



## Purgatos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_Trust me, you didn't miss a thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

White Castle burger or the "paper towel burger"... which was worse?


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Purgatos* 
_White Castle burger or the "paper towel burger"... which was worse?_

 

Yeah, ok... so the burger on the train was worse. But not by much!


----------

